# Lifting like a girl.. a strong one!



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tracking:

Weight:

84kg 01/11/12

82.5kg 9/12/12

PB's:

Bench: 37.5 kg 23.10.12

Squat: 70kg 29.12.12

Deadlift: 90kg 13/12/12

Leg Press: 250kg

Rack Pull: 130kg

Overhead press: 25kg

________________________________________________________________________________

Ok.. journal time... love this site and everyone's been super friendly so here it is..

My main aim - lift but lift like a strong girl, not a girlie girl!

3 weeks into my gym membership, I've moved from the full machine 'programme' they gave me to Dumbbells, stopped at the smiths machine a few times but am ruling that out - can't find a natural squat on it. And getting to grips generally with the gym feel and some classes.

I'm 181lb at the moment - down 5lb over the last month and down 3.8% BF according to the Boots chemist machine.

Goals -

Free Weights / Compound Lifting

Increase weight lifted

Lower bodyfat / Better Body 'look'

I'm a strange one I guess that I found it hard to join the gym, to make that first step, for that reason I joined the leisure centre. I didn't look at any 'real' gyms as was too worried about it to be honest. I do think now I'm part of this gym a transition would be easier to another and although I feel pretty at 'home' I know I'm different for lifting weights but I get on with it. I would however look at free weights - full free weights - after Xmas if this gym's refurb over xmas isn't enough for my wishes.

Final thing about the gym is that I'm not there to socialise, I'm there to lift. I don't have the space for a home gym, so the gym is where I need to go. I love the fact I can go in, when I'm not feeling great emotionally, and not have to 'pretend' to anyone. No one asks if I'm 'ok', I don't have to lie and smile. I can just go in and get on with my workout. I have a mood disorder, that is fast cycling and is in line with my girlie 'cycle' - won't bore you blokes or make you cringe. But depression, anxiety and hypersomnia (where you sleep all the time) hits me for a couple of weeks a month at varying degree's. Thankfully I'm on meds which are managing this at the moment... long may it last!

I'm a full time uni student (start back on 1st Oct), a mum to 3 girls, married for 12 years now and own a horse, 2 dogs, a cat and tropical fish. 

Ok.. so the plan of action -

30g carbs, 40g protein, 30g fats - around 1550 calories a day.

Edited to say changing this as 30g carbs too low. Hitting between 50 and 80 a day.

also adding fish into my diet for as long as I can cope with it.. just for extra protein. :rolleye: makes me a pescatarian not veggie.

Warm up - cross trainer and face pulls

Cool down / cardio cross trainer

*Day 1 - Pull*

*
*Deadlifts (with dumbbells)

Rows

Dumbbell curls

lat pull down

close grip pull downs (on lat machine - to work toward pull ups)

*Day 2 - Push*

*
*Flat Dumbbell press

Dips

Strict/Overhead Press

Push Press

*Day 3 - Legs*

*
*Squats - Dumbbell - stiff legged, 1 leg stiff legged, 2 dumbbells at shoulders,

Ham Curls

Lunges

Calf Raises

Working on 5x5 principles and the help of Ewen from here, I'm hoping this will see some progress as I've started seeing progress on the machines. 

I'll get some new pics done soon and should be able to compare them to February's ones.

Thanks, Jane


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ditched the idea of kettlebells, tempted to get going on new routine - so glad I did! Can really feel the work and sweated well.. like I do in kettlebells. Used the log machine / key thing to log all the exercised I did (manually) out of interest.. came to over 900 calories burn - and my area's worked were fantastic compared to the machines they had me doing.

SO.. I'm sold!! This is what I wanted in the first place, just had to work around the no barbell.

Work out 1 - Pull

Warm up:

cross trainer 5 mins

Face pulls - 3 x 12 5kg

Deadlift - modified the cable machine (two pulleys / stacks) added barbell for it, used an aerobic step up on it's blocks.

40kg 1x5

45kg 4x5

50kg 1x3 - out of interest

Rows - dumbbell

28kg 5x5

Lat Pull down - Wide grip

30kg 5x5

Lat Pull down - Narrow reverse grip (for chin up work)

30kg 1x5

40kg 4x5

45kg1x5

edited to add -

dumbell fly (flat bench) -

16kg 5x5

(bit pathetic but working on form as I am used to doing these on the floor - which stops my arms dropping back).

Rows - Reverse hand

28kg 5x5

Stretches

Cross trainer 10 mins

diet wise, added a sample of unflavoured my protein to my porridge this morning, had to sweeten it but tasted good. 

Worked in free weight / dumbbell area with loads of blokes.. eek! But it was ok, just kept eye contact low! lol Did have one offer to put the wide grip bar on the lat cable for me as I can't reach without standing on the seat, but it was ok I did it saying thanks it's just a downside of being short! lol


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hi ! welcome !! all sounds like your going in the right direction....diet wise do you mean your on a 30/40/30 split ?

how much cardio are you doing ? as would vary this a little more and use the bike / uphill walking/running also

the guys will eventually not even notice your there ...i was looked at like a alien when i first entered the testosterone zone !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done Jane .

Will have a good read tonight but cracking start .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

oioi Jane, welcome and good luck with your goals, so you just following a powerlifting routine? or mixing it up?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Vickky said:


> hi ! welcome !! all sounds like your going in the right direction....diet wise do you mean your on a 30/40/30 split ?
> 
> how much cardio are you doing ? as would vary this a little more and use the bike / uphill walking/running also
> 
> the guys will eventually not even notice your there ...i was looked at like a alien when i first entered the testosterone zone !!!


Thanks for the welcome.  I have been doing a couple of classes a week for cardio, but also have a horse, and walk a fair bit. Not been riding recently due to a few factors though but do want to get back into it. I am not spot on for the 30, 40, 30 but trying to aim that way roughly as I need / want to up my protein and lower my carbs a bit, I don't think I'll get spot on without getting drastic, but trying to sort it gradually. I'm a naughty carb junkie. lol

What sort of split do you do?

Although I've lost this month i have struggled to lose for the last 6 months or so, gain 3lb, lose 3lb, that sort of thing, so the gym and diet focus is to try and get me working out while at Uni and also to really get back on the wagon of trimming fat.

Love your Avatar by the way! :thumb: I don't feel too bad in the area for free weights, they have a wall so you don't see everyone on the bikes / cross trainers etc, and I've got to know a couple of faces.  I did speak to one bloke today as didn't realise he was waiting patiently for the Lat cable till I was on my last set of 10 (5 lats, 5 pull up prep), I did apologise and say that if he wants to work out while I'm resting in future just to give me a shout.  He came back to tell me when he'd finished his set so that was nice - I was done by then but don't want to seem like I'm hogging things.

Hope to see you around


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Well done Jane .
> 
> Will have a good read tonight but cracking start .


Cheers Ewen!  It was just what I needed, I loved this sort of workout when I was younger (and fitter of course). The fact I don't drink and eat as much these days as back then will help it show dividends I'm sure.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> oioi Jane, welcome and good luck with your goals, so you just following a powerlifting routine? or mixing it up?


Thanks for the welcome 

Yeah want to work on strength  see how far I can get! :stuart: I'm not likely to end up posing in a bikini and have never been a slim girl to be honest but found strength in my teens and loved it! lol I was in the TA and generally 'fit' when I was in my late teens / 20's but sadly that went in my late 20's when I had kids etc. I've been horse riding / occasionally running for the last 8 years now but got to a point where I haven't been seeing results and first year of Uni gave me time / daylight (for riding) limitations too.

So.. the gym I've hit! lol Get cardio on other things, swimming with kids, horse riding and kettlebells / muscleworks classes  .


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> Yeah want to work on strength  see how far I can get! :stuart: I'm not likely to end up posing in a bikini and have never been a slim girl to be honest but found strength in my teens and loved it! lol I was in the TA and generally 'fit' when I was in my late teens / 20's but sadly that went in my late 20's when I had kids etc. I've been horse riding / occasionally running for the last 8 years now but got to a point where I haven't been seeing results and first year of Uni gave me time / daylight (for riding) limitations too.
> 
> So.. the gym I've hit! lol Get cardio on other things, swimming with kids, horse riding and kettlebells / muscleworks classes  .


na thats kewl, tbh youll build a good body doing a stregnth routine or bodybuilding one, and you know you got it in you, u just need to awaken the beast again lool.

wat you doing at uni, if u dont mind my asking haha? wanna go myself next year


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Dropping the smith squats has done your back a massive favour.

Be careful with dumbbell dead lifts, it could cause your body to over develop/under develop on one side.

Use a barbell instead.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice start - you will get solid advice from Ewan and he is a decent sort.

Hope all your training goes well, nice to see a lass lifting to be strong. If you have any queries or questions and want a second opinion by all means ask,


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Matt is that you in your ava, if so you look like Simon Cowell on gear:rolleyes:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Matt is that you in your ava, if so you look like Simon Cowell on gear:rolleyes:


bhahahaaaa


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> na thats kewl, tbh youll build a good body doing a stregnth routine or bodybuilding one, and you know you got it in you, u just need to awaken the beast again lool.
> 
> wat you doing at uni, if u dont mind my asking haha? wanna go myself next year


I'm loving Uni so def go for it! It's hard work, due to family life, and I envy the kids their time of drinking n' ****ing it up generally, but hey.. I did my fair share at that age! lol  I'm studying Applied Psychology (BSc degree), hope to do a masters after which is another year, so will / should finish around 2015 if I can go straight into the 1 year masters.  I'll be a full psychologist then. There is an option to do a PhD but not sure if I could cut it, time wise and financially it's really draining. At my age, not sure it's worth it in honesty but if I get the chance I'll see how it goes - have to get a first in my degree for that and a lot of luck being accepted! lol I hit an average of 2:1 this year, so pretty chuffed as had a rough time with my health around 2 months before and during exams. 

What do you fancy studying? You'll be looking to apply soon enough I expect.. UCAS is a killer for making you wait and all. lol


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  I have been doing a couple of classes a week for cardio, but also have a horse, and walk a fair bit. Not been riding recently due to a few factors though but do want to get back into it. I am not spot on for the 30, 40, 30 but trying to aim that way roughly as I need / want to up my protein and lower my carbs a bit, I don't think I'll get spot on without getting drastic, but trying to sort it gradually. I'm a naughty carb junkie. lol
> 
> What sort of split do you do?
> 
> ...


Ah a lobvely long reply !! someone who chats as much as me ! ...yeah dont obsess about it at this stage ..dont lower your carbs too much below 150/100 grams a day because your training will suffer..make sure you get some good carbs in the am and then some good complex carbs before you train !

i do a 4 day split of legs and HITT on mon shoulders obliques on tues back and bis wed thurs off but do pilates and fri chest and tri and sat long duration cardio and sunday off ! mmy split at the mo is 5 sets of 5 reps ..heavy !

thankyou ! gotta work on the leggies ! As time goes on everyone will stop gawping at a woman in there !! i know all the guys in mine now handy for a spot !!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Nice start - you will get solid advice from Ewan and he is a decent sort.
> 
> Hope all your training goes well, nice to see a lass lifting to be strong. If you have any queries or questions and want a second opinion by all means ask,


Thanks so much.. I'll be a pain in the butt for questions I'm sure so appreciate the offer.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Matt is that you in your ava, if so you look like Simon Cowell on gear:rolleyes:


Nope, this is me:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Dropping the smith squats has done your back a massive favour.
> 
> Be careful with dumbbell dead lifts, it could cause your body to over develop/under develop on one side.
> 
> Use a barbell instead.


Thanks, I added the barbbell to the cable machine and used an aerobic step to take myself up a bit higher so the weight kicked in earlier. It's the best option I have apart from straight legged deadlifts with the dumbbells. I am hoping they're true to their word and bring in proper barbbells in December. If not I'll have to face moving. One of the instructors hurt his shoulder on the smiths doing chest presses (a lot of the guys use it for that) so he wants it gone I think and seems to be the regular instructor there so fingers x'd it all comes into place.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Ah a lobvely long reply !! someone who chats as much as me ! ...yeah dont obsess about it at this stage ..dont lower your carbs too much below 150/100 grams a day because your training will suffer..make sure you get some good carbs in the am and then some good complex carbs before you train !
> 
> i do a 4 day split of legs and HITT on mon shoulders obliques on tues back and bis wed thurs off but do pilates and fri chest and tri and sat long duration cardio and sunday off ! mmy split at the mo is 5 sets of 5 reps ..heavy !
> 
> thankyou ! gotta work on the leggies ! As time goes on everyone will stop gawping at a woman in there !! i know all the guys in mine now handy for a spot !!


hehe it's a girl thing I reckon! Blokes just don't talk as much.. I know my hubby is the same! 

yeah it works out over the 100g mark anyhow and I won't bust a gut getting it lower. I don't want to end up in ketosis to be honest as a veggie it's not wise to go really low on carbs.

I love leg work! lol always been a bit strange.. it's my middle that I hate! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Ah a lobvely long reply !! someone who chats as much as me ! ...yeah dont obsess about it at this stage ..dont lower your carbs too much below 150/100 grams a day because your training will suffer..make sure you get some good carbs in the am and then some good complex carbs before you train !
> 
> i do a 4 day split of legs and HITT on mon shoulders obliques on tues back and bis wed thurs off but do pilates and fri chest and tri and sat long duration cardio and sunday off ! mmy split at the mo is 5 sets of 5 reps ..heavy !
> 
> thankyou ! gotta work on the leggies ! As time goes on everyone will stop gawping at a woman in there !! i know all the guys in mine now handy for a spot !!


hehe it's a girl thing I reckon! Blokes just don't talk as much.. I know my hubby is the same! 

yeah it works out over the 100g mark anyhow and I won't bust a gut getting it lower. I don't want to end up in ketosis to be honest as a veggie it's not wise to go really low on carbs.

I love leg work! lol always been a bit strange.. it's my middle that I hate! lol


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks, I added the barbbell to the cable machine and used an aerobic step to take myself up a bit higher so the weight kicked in earlier. It's the best option I have apart from straight legged deadlifts with the dumbbells. I am hoping they're true to their word and bring in proper barbbells in December. If not I'll have to face moving. One of the instructors hurt his shoulder on the smiths doing chest presses (a lot of the guys use it for that) so he wants it gone I think and seems to be the regular instructor there so fingers x'd it all comes into place.


If your gym does not have barbells then move now and if the "instructor" injured his shoulder using a smith machine then that is a double reason to move.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks so much.. I'll be a pain in the butt for questions I'm sure so appreciate the offer.


matt is someone i admire as a lifter and he`s stronger than a bull on tren he also knows more about the human bodyand lifting than the internet .

he`s certainly a very knowledgeable bloke and a decent one at that he would be my first choice of asking a question or 2 and he tells it how it is .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> matt is someone i admire as a lifter and he`s stronger than a bull on tren he also knows more about the human bodyand lifting than the internet .
> 
> he`s certainly a very knowledgeable bloke and a decent one at that he would be my first choice of asking a question or 2 and he tells it how it is .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> matt is someone i admire as a lifter and he`s stronger than a bull on tren he also knows more about the human bodyand lifting than the internet .
> 
> he`s certainly a very knowledgeable bloke and a decent one at that he would be my first choice of asking a question or 2 and he tells it how it is .


I'm so glad I joined the site, to have experienced lifters who are willing to take me seriously and to help me is amazing..

I am def feeling the love from you both! lol

Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome and good luck :thumb:

Reps sent for starting a journal


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> welcome and good luck :thumb:
> 
> Reps sent for starting a journal


Thanks for the welcome and rep! lol


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome Jane, looking forward to reading your journal and seeing your progress. Seems like you are starting off really well, keep at it and you will be stronger sooner than you think!

I remember when I started I was so weak and was quite embarrassed about it, especially in front of all the guys... I mean what was this little lady doing in their space! I kept a diary of my lifting since I started, I advise doing the same as its amazing to see how far you have come. I remember when I squatted 70kg for the first time I was over the moon!

Also you mention about you having some health problems so to speak with mood etc and you're on medication, well I have a joint and skin condition that limits my training at times. All I can say is if I have a bad day then just do what you can, there are times I go to the gym and my knees just won't allow my to continue, so I do what I can and go back when they are better. Know your limitations and if you miss a day you miss a day, just go back stronger next session! Training has been a massive positive in my life and I am sure it will be the same with you, you are doing great and I have no doubt you will continue to do so!

Good luck and I look forward to reading about your progress. : )


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ClareAnne said:


> Welcome Jane, looking forward to reading your journal and seeing your progress. Seems like you are starting off really well, keep at it and you will be stronger sooner than you think!
> 
> I remember when I started I was so weak and was quite embarrassed about it, especially in front of all the guys... I mean what was this little lady doing in their space! I kept a diary of my lifting since I started, I advise doing the same as its amazing to see how far you have come. I remember when I squatted 70kg for the first time I was over the moon!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome, and your lovely words. I am planning to get a diary started as will be great to look back at progress.  especially if I've hit a wall. lol

Thanks also for your experience with your joints etc, must be hard for you but sounds like you're doing brilliantly! Squatting 70kg is amazing!  I am really hoping the gym will help but also the quietness / stick headphones in side of things is helpful for me sometimes. I was a bit off about 10 days ago now and felt crappy and grumpy at home, was struggling to contain it all.. decided to hit the gym rather than do a class I was meant to do and it was great for clearing my head. So fingers x'd it helps.

Look forward to seeing you around the board.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Subbed


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> matt is someone i admire as a lifter and he`s stronger than a bull on tren he also knows more about the human bodyand lifting than the internet .
> 
> he`s certainly a very knowledgeable bloke and a decent one at that he would be my first choice of asking a question or 2 and he tells it how it is .


I certainly won't be knocking back his advice again.

After further reading this chap knows his onions.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I certainly won't be knocking back his advice again.
> 
> After further reading this chap knows his onions.


he knows his tatties too 

lets face it we all need to hear the truth in whatever format its given and matt will give it but he`ll also help you out and make a better unit if you dont take things the wrong way :lol:

jane are you off to swindon on sept 9th to have a watch ?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

subbed, you seem to have the right attitude. good luck. where you from?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> subbed, you seem to have the right attitude. good luck. where you from?


Cheers  I'm originally from London, moved around a bit in between but the last 5 years just outside Llanelli  Keep my horse at Pembrey.  Where are you?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> he knows his tatties too
> 
> lets face it we all need to hear the truth in whatever format its given and matt will give it but he`ll also help you out and make a better unit if you dont take things the wrong way :lol:
> 
> jane are you off to swindon on sept 9th to have a watch ?


Really would be nice... might run it past hubby and see what he says! lol

Your Mrs there then? You supporting her I'd imagine?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> I'm loving Uni so def go for it! It's hard work, due to family life, and I envy the kids their time of drinking n' ****ing it up generally, but hey.. I did my fair share at that age! lol  I'm studying Applied Psychology (BSc degree), hope to do a masters after which is another year, so will / should finish around 2015 if I can go straight into the 1 year masters.  I'll be a full psychologist then. There is an option to do a PhD but not sure if I could cut it, time wise and financially it's really draining. At my age, not sure it's worth it in honesty but if I get the chance I'll see how it goes - have to get a first in my degree for that and a lot of luck being accepted! lol I hit an average of 2:1 this year, so pretty chuffed as had a rough time with my health around 2 months before and during exams.
> 
> What do you fancy studying? You'll be looking to apply soon enough I expect.. UCAS is a killer for making you wait and all. lol


hey if thats what you wanna do, age dont matteraslong as you enjoy it!

ye everyone's says uni is a laff, tbh i really wanna experience uni life, meet new people n stuff.

i wana do something fitness related defo,

i did want to do criminology to join police but iv been getting into trouble with the pigs & dont have a great record.

ps,hope it goes well for you, sure it will


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> hey if thats what you wanna do, age dont matteraslong as you enjoy it!
> 
> ye everyone's says uni is a laff, tbh i really wanna experience uni life, meet new people n stuff.
> 
> ...


Never too late to turn over a new leaf when it comes to your record, but depending on where you want to work fitness wise you'd have to be careful not to keep adding to it - CRB checks done routinely where kids concerned. also for things like nursing / medical / caring roles.

I reckon you'll enjoy Uni for sure, get yourself together soon and apply when UCAS opens, sooner you get your app in the better  it's a slow process. Seems like yesterday I was sending off my app and now heading for year 2.. mad! lol

Not ruling out the PhD for me, but not setting myself up for a fall if you know what I mean.. Can't pretend it wouldn't be amazing though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mrs won't be 'competing she's bodybuilding this year .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, just to say good luck with all your goals. I'm sure you will achieve them.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> Mrs won't be 'competing she's bodybuilding this year .


Does she have a progress pic/journal thingy? I am a sad voyeur, I like to live vicariously through other people :lol:

Yay for more strong women on the forum (not that I am, or owt, I'd like to be though  )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Does she have a progress pic/journal thingy? I am a sad voyeur, I like to live vicariously through other people :lol:
> 
> Yay for more strong women on the forum (not that I am, or owt, I'd like to be though  )


Only on fb she rarely posts on here check her account though I'm sure there is pictures , gingertom .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, just to say good luck with all your goals. I'm sure you will achieve them.


Thanks! Am off to a good start so fingers x'd can keep it up.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Cheers  I'm originally from London, moved around a bit in between but the last 5 years just outside Llanelli  Keep my horse at Pembrey.  Where are you?


im in newport(someone has to be). not sure about llanelli but powerlifting is big in swansea and there are quite a few good gyms there. this one looks decent http://www.thefitnessstudio.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=13. not sure how far from you it is but i definately think you should consider finding a good gym and a good training partner if possible.


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

:thumb :Good luck with your goals 

subbed!

Don't worry about other people in the gym, everyone is there for their own reason, nobody is interested in what you are or arn't doing. Go in do your thing and get super strong  you may even make a few friends along the way


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> im in newport(someone has to be). not sure about llanelli but powerlifting is big in swansea and there are quite a few good gyms there. this one looks decent http://www.thefitnessstudio.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=13. not sure how far from you it is but i definately think you should consider finding a good gym and a good training partner if possible.


Thanks, will have a look  For now just want to keep going and try to get through the winter term. I commute to Treforest 4 days a week so along with full uni days and study you can understand my time restrictions.

If I'm going strong after xmas and my gym isn't meeting my needs I will def have to be brave and move, but at least it'll be as someone who lifts already rather than someone walking in off the street as I was this time. lol

I did find a powerlifting gym website in Llanelli, but it's only open weekdays. Bit of a bummer, but I know another gym on the way out of Llanelli has a big free weighs room (David Lloyds), so there are options. Dunno what the situ is on powerlifting or a partner but we'll see how 2013 looks when it arrives 

I'm not tied in where I am so if I feel the urge to move, I'll go along and see how I get on somewhere else.  Can you tell I'm a coward at walking into a gym I don't know! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

defo said:


> :thumb :Good luck with your goals
> 
> subbed!
> 
> Don't worry about other people in the gym, everyone is there for their own reason, nobody is interested in what you are or arn't doing. Go in do your thing and get super strong  you may even make a few friends along the way


Thanks for subscribing and the good luck!  lol yeah am getting used to the 'no one cares' thoughts and am happy there. I do think blokes are less bitchy than girls, so although they're a bit surprised I think I know they will just get on with it without a second thought.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day today

Took the opportunity to hit the shops with my eldest - she needed girlie and school shopping. Won't bore you! lol

Hubby and baby came, middle daughter is away till tomorrow. So we opted to hit the local Premier Inn pub / hotel for breakfast! Fanastic move. Set us up for the shopping and gave me options of low carb / high protein breakfast but still enjoying a meal out. Felt like we were on holiday even though we live a couple of miles up the road! lol

Shopping done, after lots of walking.

Bought bigger bag for Uni and also some running 3/4 length pants for the gym. A pair of mine are too big and these will shrink with me! lol

DD1 is off to the leisure centre to play netball later, I'm envious! lol I'm missing the gym! :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rest days are hard but you can log on here and interact


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks for subscribing and the good luck!  lol yeah am getting used to the 'no one cares' thoughts and am happy there. *I do think blokes are less bitchy than girls, *so although they're a bit surprised I think I know they will just get on with it without a second thought.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! *breathe* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah and reading / family stuff / gym clothes to wash etc.. lol

I forgot to add have minor DOMS today  Stoked about it as the machines routine didn't leave me aching and at all and I do ache after a good burn so it's nice to know for sure my body prefers the pull/push/legs lol.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Gud luck with your goals go 4 it girl!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JaneN40 said:


> yeah and reading / family stuff / gym clothes to wash etc.. lol
> 
> I forgot to add have minor DOMS today  Stoked about it as the machines routine didn't leave me aching and at all and I do ache after a good burn so it's nice to know for sure my body prefers the pull/push/legs lol.


Oh dear, I read that as 'I do ache after a good bum'.....

Must turn my Finbarr Saunders mind off


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lmao no point changing it now.. :innocent:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey mate, sorry I haven't had a full read yet (will get on it) but instantly noticed your protein in take being quite low. Im a women who has worked through most of the usual goals, get fitter, lose weight (seven stone) and now clean bulking. I eat 250g protein a day, 200g carbs and about 50g fat and im still losing weight. Im hoping this is going to stop soon, im eating.2500 cals a day (training days)! (currently weighing 130lbs)

My biggest mistake was under eating, affected my strength and recovery. Ever think about increasing your protein and carbs? Sounds like your dedicated to your goals so might be worth a shot.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Hey mate, sorry I haven't had a full read yet (will get on it) but instantly noticed your protein in take being quite low. Im a women who has worked through most of the usual goals, get fitter, lose weight (seven stone) and now clean bulking. I eat 250g protein a day, 200g carbs and about 50g fat and im still losing weight. Im hoping this is going to stop soon, im eating.2500 cals a day (training days)! (currently weighing 130lbs)
> 
> My biggest mistake was under eating, affected my strength and recovery. Ever think about increasing your protein and carbs? Sounds like your dedicated to your goals so might be worth a shot.


Thanks, yeah been speaking about protein on the relevant section and am looking to buy some in this week - had a few 'trial' sachets from my protein to see what I liked, and didn't. lol I'm adding more / making better choices in my eating but always find protein leaves me lacking hunger, so think I will supplement. I'm veggie too so it's a bit tricky.. have looked at diet options to up more protein and fridge is heavy with goodies for me now. 

I'm still 181lbs and until recently had been trying to lose, so am seeing how I go with lifting as much as I can.  It's hard to know how much I'll need at the moment but am hoping to continue in my favoured area of power / strength training so will need food / calories. 

Thanks so much for coming by and hope to see you around. 

I'm torn today.. about my gym! This will be a cheer point for some I know but for me it's a scary prospect. I'm thinking.. thinking of picking up the phone and seeing about going along to a different gym tomorrow to see if I should switch. :blush: I'm awful for being loyal and really want to stay.. but I have to admit that it's not providing what I wanted and won't do till December.

So the pro's of changing are that I'll have access to free weights.. this is why I joined the gym. It's open longer hours and generally bigger from the pictures. It's not far from the motorway junction I get off on the way from Uni (or the way to uni) so work outs would be just as convenient.

The cons are though that it's slightly more expensive, and it's twice the distance to drive from my house. and I wouldn't be able to swim with my kids for free, so I'd be looking at more cost for that too, though not a lot.

and the major con is having to go into a new gym and get over my fears of that. AGAIN....

I hate the idea of the current gym thinking I've wimped out of lifting too. Yes, I'm that pathetic I know.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jane you have to do whats right for you .

i used to train at a gym called `bob prowse health club` his brother was david prowse he played darth vader and the green cross code man , david had a gym in london prior to becoming a film star and while arnold was in london he train at davids gym as did lou ferignou and many other top guys so when david become a full time actor he closed the gym and gave all the gear to his brother bob , as i was a member of bobs there was a loyalty and i liked the idea of using the same bar and equipment arnie once used but i out grew the gym and now train in the greatest gym on earth 

point is dont limit yourself .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Ewen  I think you've hit the nail on the head, i do feel like this will be stopping me from doing what I wanted to do at a gym. I didn't want to go for cardio, it was always weights.

I had my own equipment in the past, so am happy with free weights, but it's been a long time. I don't have the space now though I did joke about the planned summerhouse in our garden becoming a gym! lol My hubby didn't think much of that idea, ... anyway, getting back to gym.. I do think I'll contact them, I've just had a look at their FB page and the pics look great, really nice looking place - also a bunch of people I know are already friends with the page and one of the girls I know is pictured with a female powerlifter who works there.

Maybe this is meant to be and I'll have more confidence walking in. Will go for a spin tomorrow I reckon. (eeeekkk)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

do it you`ll never look back .

its only one first day and one first month then it`ll seem natural .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah.. lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Really do think this may be 'meant to be' now.. a friend of mine on FB I pm'd asking what the gym is like has said she does promotions for it and it's fab. It's their 1st birthday this weekend so they're doing a 'free' weekend!  Means it'll be busy I guess, but a great chance to get in there before signing up if I'm not sure after tomorrow.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its a sign from odin himself .


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

JaneN40 said:


> Really do think this may be 'meant to be' now.. a friend of mine on FB I pm'd asking what the gym is like has said she does promotions for it and it's fab. It's their 1st birthday this weekend so they're doing a 'free' weekend!  Means it'll be busy I guess, but a great chance to get in there before signing up if I'm not sure after tomorrow.


sounds like it was destined to be :thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Unbelievably worried this morning, and generally feel like I'm off to sit an exam! :crying: Still want to go.. bit worried about the big gym, little me syndrome though.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> Unbelievably worried this morning, and generally feel like I'm off to sit an exam! :crying: Still want to go.. bit worried about the big gym, little me syndrome though.


dont let them stop you from achieving your goals !!


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> Yeah want to work on strength  see how far I can get! :stuart: I'm not likely to end up posing in a bikini and have never been a slim girl to be honest but found strength in my teens and loved it! lol I was in the TA and generally 'fit' when I was in my late teens / 20's but sadly that went in my late 20's when I had kids etc. I've been horse riding / occasionally running for the last 8 years now but got to a point where I haven't been seeing results and first year of Uni gave me time / daylight (for riding) limitations too.
> 
> So.. the gym I've hit! lol Get cardio on other things, swimming with kids, horse riding and kettlebells / muscleworks classes  .


Hi Jane, you'll love the strength training - I think I get more of a buzz off getting stronger than I do about getting leaner. I've always been a stocky little thing and used to ride too although I'm aiming for a figure physique :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Do. It.

Seriously, if you can wander into a gym on your own and train, you can do pretty much anything - trick is to try to look like you own the place 

You're not weak, and you don't look like a mincey little girl cardio bunny so you should be fine - you're obviously serious about your lifting so why shouldn't you be there? People don't start going to the gym looking like that - they had to start somewhere too...

I went to our local council gym, years ago, and they had no barbells. They only had dumbbells up to 15kg..when I asked why no heavy weights, they said 'this is a fitness gym...'. I lasted 2 months


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Same here. I started in a council gym and moved to a proper gym a few months back. I train on my own and never had any problems with the regulars. Go in, work hard and you'll be treated with respect. My training has come on loads just by having decent equipment to use.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ems said:


> Hi Jane, you'll love the strength training - I think I get more of a buzz off getting stronger than I do about getting leaner. I've always been a stocky little thing and used to ride too although I'm aiming for a figure physique :bounce:


Thanks so much!  yes stocky little thing is about my life's figure shape even when I was fit I wasn't slim, people were really surprised if they found out how much I weighed though. lol



Beklet said:


> Do. It.
> 
> Seriously, if you can wander into a gym on your own and train, you can do pretty much anything - trick is to try to look like you own the place
> 
> ...


Thanks  glad it's not only me! lol Ironically though it's those little girls that intimidate me! lol It's the same in riding, size 6 weaklings in jodphurs is the 'perfect' look. lol



secondhandsoul said:


> Same here. I started in a council gym and moved to a proper gym a few months back. I train on my own and never had any problems with the regulars. Go in, work hard and you'll be treated with respect. My training has come on loads just by having decent equipment to use.


thanks  again, glad I'm not the only one! lol

Well... I think you all sent me virtual strength, as I did it! from the moment I put on my gym clothes (which I wasn't even sure about when I went to get dressed), I decided that was it, I was going! lol

They were lovely and I must say it is HUGE like H U G E warehouse on two floors with a central stairway. It has pretty much everything everyone could want.

Changing rooms

Sauna

Steam Room

Seperate ladies gym if you want a smaller environment - fully equipped with machines, kettlebells, pulley weights etc (sadly no free weight rack in there lol)

Cardio (of course)

Boxing gym where there are bags hanging and huge Ropes like used for truck pulls etc fixed to the wall but two of them and loose at one end,

free weights takes up about 1/4 of the floor space I'd say - has 2 full rack for squats/presses etc, 1 smiths machine, loads of free weights stacked up and other press / pull arrangements also the biggest rack of dumbbells I've ever seen! lol

err then there was a dance / class studio

a spinning room

cafe / lounge

oh and general weights machines room too.

included is a review of your programme / wishes etc every 4-6 weeks with the same person so you can go through what you want to do / don't do or achieve.

They have offered to give me the rest of the month free when I sign up and I just pay Sept cash then direct debit. Will be tied in for 6 months though. The great thing was they weren't surprised when I said I wanted to work on free weights mainly and said they're a gym that caters for 'everyone'. 

So... now I need to go with my gut and not listen to the scardy cat in my head. lol

Really do appreciate all comments! Thanks!

I did a work out (push) this morning too after leaving, but to be honest it was a bit pants as my head was full of what to do. Kept it light and kept form right.

Warm up:

Cross Trainer

Face Pulls 10kg

Push -

Flat Bench press (dumbbells) 16kg (very light but kept losing left arm - still not used to doing dumbbells on a bench) 5x5

Dips bent knee 5x5

Dips Straight legged 5x5

Chest Press machine 25kg 5x5

Ab machine (hate this with a passion) 2x30 15kg, 1x30 20kg

Overhead Press (dumbbells) 20kg 5x5

and finally a pulldown but to work my neck a little as lower neck muscles (to shoulders - not sure of name - are aching a bit still from Tuesday).

Lat Pulldown (wide grip) 5x5 30kg

Pull down (close reverse grip) 5x5 35kg (light to stretch it out gently)

Cross trainer and stretches to cooldown. 

Plan of action now - workout in the 'new' gym on Saturday and pay for September then - cancel direct debit to council gym! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Vickky said:


> dont let them stop you from achieving your goals !!


Totally need to remember this! Thanks.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jane I see you're in Llanelli, where is that in relation to Barry?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Those rope things are brutal - take them in your hands and move them up and down like an exaggerated 'horsey' movement - I assure you, you will be in pain within 30 seconds...that or sit in a v-sit, and pull the ropes from side to side over your knees (sort of like a skipping rope) in some evil twisted ab move - oh yeah, baby, I know how to live!!! :lol:


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks so much!  yes stocky little thing is about my life's figure shape even when I was fit I wasn't slim, people were really surprised if they found out how much I weighed though. lol
> 
> Yep me too, always been a lot heavier than what people think LOL. Don't worry about it though, it will fall into place just takes our body shapes a little bit longer than others. I'm only now just figuring out what I like the look of in terms of how I want my physique to look like........I've really been surprised as it's changed quite a bit over the last few weeks the more I 'observe'!
> 
> PS. Good work on the workout and glad you've found a new gym


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Jane I see you're in Llanelli, where is that in relation to Barry?


I am about 60 miles from Cardiff  So not too bad, I travel that way for Uni. I've never been to Barry as we have beaches up here (we overlook the Gower if you've ever been there).  love it in Wales though.



Beklet said:


> Those rope things are brutal - take them in your hands and move them up and down like an exaggerated 'horsey' movement - I assure you, you will be in pain within 30 seconds...that or sit in a v-sit, and pull the ropes from side to side over your knees (sort of like a skipping rope) in some evil twisted ab move - oh yeah, baby, I know how to live!!! :lol:


Eekkkk will wait a bit before I try that class then and make sure I'm suitably rested before it! lol



Ems said:


> Yeah lean muscle n' all that. I really want a musclular chest, know that sounds odd, but on women of a certain age I think it looks amazing, much better than the skinny boney wrinkly blooming things you see sometimes.... lol I was getting worried as I can feel my ribs / chest bones above my cleavage - and have a few wrinkles! sorry boys you'll be throwing up now, but I'm a big chested girl so these things come with the territory! lol Also want stronger shoulders.  My legs are pretty strong / muscular (under the fat), but want rid of some of he higher layer of fat.. I'm like 'plumper' in the middle tummy - mid thighs area - being a mummy sucks sometimes! lol But, as you say we get there, just takes longer!  Being able to buy gym bottoms in a 16 is a bonus these days (18 for my tops due to those assets). lol
> 
> Feel much more settled now about it all.  I will really miss one of the instructors but then I couldn't go to her classes after 1st Oct anyhow. ... time to get tough!
> 
> Have had to reassure hubby I WILL ride my horse at weekends though.. weather permitting! lol


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Know exactly what you mean re having a more muscular chest - yeah I hate having very little/almost no muscle in that area in the middle - it's horrible and agree re the age thing, I'm 35 in December and definitely have noticed a difference since turning 30. I think the fuller that part is the healthier it looks in general. Yep and definitely bigger shoulders - mine have broadened out a lot and that's after only 10 weeks! Also relate to tummy, my biggest problem now is the upper part of the stomach, really don't know what's going on there LOL. Legs are definitely my strongest part too. I'm a 10 or 12 dress size but would like to be a bit more petite - I do sit very naturally at a size 14, so really have to watch it to be dress size I am now, let alone any smaller. I wouldn't worry about weight though - don't make the same mistake as me and start getting on the scales - it'll drive you mad whilst lifting heavy.......if you feel good then that's all that should matter. :-D


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ems said:


> Know exactly what you mean re having a more muscular chest - yeah I hate having very little/almost no muscle in that area in the middle - it's horrible and agree re the age thing, I'm 35 in December and definitely have noticed a difference since turning 30. I think the fuller that part is the healthier it looks in general. Yep and definitely bigger shoulders - mine have broadened out a lot and that's after only 10 weeks! Also relate to tummy, my biggest problem now is the upper part of the stomach, really don't know what's going on there LOL. Legs are definitely my strongest part too. I'm a 10 or 12 dress size but would like to be a bit more petite - I do sit very naturally at a size 14, so really have to watch it to be dress size I am now, let alone any smaller. I wouldn't worry about weight though - don't make the same mistake as me and start getting on the scales - it'll drive you mad whilst lifting heavy.......if you feel good then that's all that should matter. :-D


I am daftly still weighing I must admit! it's so hard not to as I want to lose bodyfat. I am using a boots scales once a month for a body fat reading to check it's going down.. lol Also measuring inches so hopefully will see them change more. 

The main thing is to keep fit all winter, I am still 8lb up from June 2011 so am keeping that in mind when I head back to Uni! lol Trying to keep my eating in check.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> I am daftly still weighing I must admit! it's so hard not to as I want to lose bodyfat. I am using a boots scales once a month for a body fat reading to check it's going down.. lol Also measuring inches so hopefully will see them change more.
> 
> The main thing is to keep fit all winter, I am still 8lb up from June 2011 so am keeping that in mind when I head back to Uni! lol Trying to keep my eating in check.


I know it's hard but step away from the scales go in how you feel how your clothes fit and your measurements ! You got anyone who could caliper you ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on going down , wasnt full of monsters waiting to eat you afterall 

seems like you`ve now found yourself a new home .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Vickky said:


> I know it's hard but step away from the scales go in how you feel how your clothes fit and your measurements ! You got anyone who could caliper you ?





Vickky said:


> I know it's hard but step away from the scales go in how you feel how your clothes fit and your measurements ! You got anyone who could caliper you ?


yeah, think I'll take the battery out of it, have been weighing every morning for about 8 years now.. I'm an addict! :wacko:

I was thinking to see strength gains I'm going to have to up my calories again really I suppose, Not sure on this though, haven't lost in about 10 days, stuck at the same weight. So hard to move on.



Vickky said:


> I know it's hard but step away from the scales go in how you feel how your clothes fit and your measurements ! You got anyone who could caliper you ?


yeah, think I'll take the battery out of it, have been weighing every morning for about 8 years now.. I'm an addict! :wacko:

I was thinking to see strength gains I'm going to have to up my calories again really I suppose, Not sure on this though, haven't lost in about 10 days, stuck at the same weight. So hard to move on. I asked at the gym about calipers, but they don't have any, they are going to bring in a scales. To be honest body fat is really bad so I just wanted to see the numbers of body fat exchange a bit more toward muscle mass! lol

I'll scrap weighing and just go by pics / measurements and clothes I think now. It's time. 



ewen said:


> well done on going down , wasnt full of monsters waiting to eat you afterall
> 
> seems like you`ve now found yourself a new home .


Thanks again Ewen.. no no monsters! lol I do appreciate the support. I am awful for fearing the worst in situations like that. I've asked a girlfriend who works out at a different gym if she fancies coming along at the weekend, she lives too far from me to be a workout buddy but I visited her gym for a workout so she may just do the same in return. 

I've also thought about that single class mentioned in the thread I posted in the wrong place! lol It's not till December, and the level of lift doesn't matter, so may aim to do this as a bit of experience.  I don't have any exams in December so won't clash with anything major in Uni. You can enter single lift or a 'total' of the three lifts (squat, deadlift and press). As said, I know my scores won't be good, but they'll be a starting point.

Not sure what I'd have to wear though, that did occur to me, there are suits (are they squat suits..?) Do you know any good websites for them or would I need to head to a store?

Could be an interesting goal.. or am I being daft thinking about it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no jane your not daft thinking about it , i think you should enter regardless of the outcome and give it 100% and have fun .

training is easy but training to hit targets is enjoyable the weeks roll by and you see clear progress .

not sure on that feds rules but you might need a singlet and lifting belt that complie with their regs so pop them an email or look on the site for more info .

as for where to buy go to https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/ once you know what you need send brian from strengthshop an email to double check whatever you buy is gonna fit you if your unsure .

if you go for the 3 lift then all you need to do is squat dead and bench plus assistance for each so all easy stuff .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

You're a top bloke Ewen thanks!  I will ask the WSA guy then what I need and be sure to email the bloke you recommended.  I'll save that in my fav's too. 

Yeah was thinking of going for the total lift, makes sense to, it's no more money and at least experience of all of them. Will be nice to see how I progress over the next few months and am thinking a goal would be a good thing too, just didn't want to appear arrogant or ignorant for that matter. lol

And to think I laughed when I joined my current gym and they asked if I was training for an event when I said I wanted to lift..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cherry on the cake before bed.. they're now giving 1 month free if sign up this weekend..

Yup.. think I'll be signing! lol

Mind you by saturday they might even pay ME to sign! 

Night peeps.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day - Quiet day doing housework. booo! lol

DD2 brought me tons of washing home from 3 day camp, 2 fish tanks sorted - decommissioned the little 2' tank as lost my final dwarf puffer (hannibal).  Miss him terribly as he would come to say hello whenever you were near his tank... doesn't make sense to fill the tank again though. So just the 3' now.. which I cleaned glass, added substrate from little tank etc.

Shopping done and lots of protein friendly fodder in the fridge. By passed Friday night pudding too.. Being more aware of what I'm eating.

Hit 1554 cals, 202g carbs, 111 protein and 13 sat fat today so pleased with that. First time I've been in the 100's for protein.  This was mostly food but also one serving of protein shake. Ordered some today as really don't think I can face eating enough to get it in to me naturally. Will try my best though but it's really repetitive.

Found a great 'soup pack' in the natural foods section, a pack of 250g of ready mixed lentils etc to make a soup base, will add sweet potato and some quorn I think to make it a great serving of protein.  I like soup and will be something different, I normally use lentils in a veggie version of 'cawl' a Welsh soup with cheese grated and added with bread. Will try this soon. 

Cancelled my direct debit which was due on the 1st and called them to cancel it too. So off to new gym tomorrow morning (legs day so will get to try real squats if it's not too busy.. eeek)! lol And will sign up tomorrow too.. mind made up!

Good day all round.  Film night with hubby as eldest is out at her friends after theme park and younger two will be tucked up soon. 1 down 1 to go.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gym clothes on.. just waiting on hubby to get back from post office (he has an eBay music shop) and I'm for the off!

Turns out my ex-classmate is best friends with a female lifter / trainer at the gym and she is a Welsh and British Powerlifting champion. 

How fab is that!

You have all been so fab here, such an amazing board, and I am truly excited today for the new gym.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

FANTASTIC workout!! LOVE the new gym, and met my friend who introduced me to the staff  .

The lady I mentioned Lisa, is the ref for the competition in December. She's offered to help spot me anytime she's there and to give me a pointer if I need it etc. 

My friend is off work with a broken leg she's in an air brace now so is working out on a few bits that don't need her foot to move.  So we've arranged to go down sometimes together.

Now.. the squat rack!!! YAY..

Today was leg day.. and I was a good girl and stuck to that! don't wanna screw my arms up for Monday! lol Though I am tempted to go back tomorrow!

Warm up:

Squat LOW (bar only) 5x5

Stretch

I forgot to ask how much the bar weighs... mental note to ask.

Squat

10kg + bar 1x5

15kg +bar 2x5

20kg +bar 2x5

30kg +bar 1x5

35kg +bar 1x3

Leg Press (proper machine with free weights)

50kg 1x5

90kg 1x5

110kg 3x5 (PB)

Totally thrilled by that, felt like I could've gone heavier but left it at that. 

Box Squats (sat and relaxed on a bench)

20kg 2x5

30kg 3x5

35kg 1x3

Leg Curl

25kg 3x10

Leg Extension

25kg 3x10

Cross Trainer

10 mins cool down

Stretch

Squats I did more than the normal 5x5 as working on form. Lisa suggested a bench behind me to 'touch' my butt onto it felt a little high though but I went with that for now. I have a big butt.. and I'm short.. so will see how that looks next time.

Box squats were great and a great addition.

Most of all thrilled to have lifted more than I felt comfortable doing on the smiths, and to be able to move around was truly great. The mirrors really helped - though I hate looking at myself it's good for form and a point to focus on. 

Leg press machine Was a better incline and I did wonder if I'd be able to push as much on it, but worked out I could push more.  So.. happy!

Gym environment was relatively busy but didn't feel it. Really feels good... gotta get myself an MP3 player or iPod though the techno sh*te is not my cuppa tea! lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bar is likely to be 20kg, if it's a standard 7' Olympic bar 

I hate using the Smith machine for squats - never feels right


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Quality sesh .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Nope, this is me:
> 
> View attachment 92201


Dominic littlewood on gear !!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Bar is likely to be 20kg, if it's a standard 7' Olympic bar
> 
> I hate using the Smith machine for squats - never feels right


I'm really chuffed then if adding 20kg onto those squats. I do think next time I'll have a bench behind me but not to 'touch' it, as it wasn't low enough and need to keep the depth of the squat right if I'm gonna do the event in December. 



ewen said:


> Quality sesh .


For sure! Hope you're having a great day... off to check your journal


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> Dominic littlewood on gear !!


No in-sighting riots on my journal please boyz...lol :stuart:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Knew Doms were gonna get me.. lol Thighs are aching 'nicely'  Off to do an upper body push session. Feeling good about yesterdays weights, def a good starting point. Not sure how I'll get on in December, but am doing a deadlift session with Lisa on Thursday so thats something to look forwards to! I love deadlifting!! lol Can't wait to have the right set up again.

I'm off out swimming with my kids tomorrow for the day - meeting friends and they're kids so it'll be a busy / long day.

Feeling slightly embarrassed about being SO worried over going to a new gym, but so glad I did it! Thanks everyone for the support! Really do appreciate it.

Hope you are all having a great Sunday.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It's good to see someone as positive as you I'm sure come December you'll do yourself proud .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice session, aimed for light as normally have a rest day.

Push:

Chest Press (free weights)

20kg (bar) 5x5

25kg 5x3

28.5kg 1x3

Chest Press (free weight machine)

30kg 5x5

OHP

25kg 5x10

Ab Machine

15kg 2x40

20kg 1x30

Tricep Press (machine)

40kg 5x10

Dips (straight legged)

5x10

Cross Trainer 10 mins - stretching legs.

Feel a bit dissapointed with my chest press but going from bench to the free weight machine showed it does make a difference to what I can press out and what I can lower/raise. So I need to keep both I think for now - no spotter doesn't help either! It can only get better! 

Out in the garden soon sun is shining.. and weeding of veggie patch needed and more peas to plant out.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> It's good to see someone as positive as you I'm sure come December you'll do yourself proud .


Aww Thanks Ewen, only just seeing this.  I've had a rough 18 months with motivation / depression etc so glad to be back on the ball. I guess it takes a downtime to make you realise you have to push yourself and take every good day as just that!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hubby gave my quads a really good massage for me last night - he was puzzled as to what I was doing when I started doing it myself.. I can imagine I must've looked like Vic Reeves! lol I laughed calling him my personal mass-us. Don't think he minded! :lol: :innocent:

Was worried about the fish I put in my tank yesterday. I have 2 large (fully grown) leopard bush fish which have an great hunting method and a kind of membrane mouth. Well.. seems we did lose one of the 4 I was worried about... oops! Really am careful on size but these were a bit borderline clearly. I have smaller things in there like dwarf frogs, but they never eat bottom dwellers, just fish. They're amazing to keep and it's been a long time since I added any fish. Hope the other 3 grow soon..

Anyway, rest day today and off swimming with the kids. Taking them to a holiday park so lunch, ball pit / kids area and swimming with a friend and her two youngest.  Should be fun.

Bank holiday monday weather needless to say!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely day with the kids and hubby.

Met up with a friend on a holiday park for swimming, indoor play and lunch. Had to give in and have fish for lunch - that or no protein at all.. so had salad with it and a few chips. Actually enjoyed it so that was good. Think we were in the pool 2 hours and got some proper swimming in while hubby had toddler.  Legs feel better for it. I do love swimming. :wub:

Gonna have to do upper body again tomorrow (pull day anyhow) as they won't be ready for action tomorrow. Thursday is deadlift training with Lisa so should be interesting! lol I love deadlifts so fingers x'd am happy with my numbers.

Hope the postman brings my protein shakes soon.. none left.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good in here, good sesh, keep it up


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

you are doing fab chick keep it up ill be joining in eggin u on lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> looking good in here, good sesh, keep it up


Thanks  off to the gym I go again! 



Loveleelady said:


> you are doing fab chick keep it up ill be joining in eggin u on lol


Thanks Lovely! I'll need a kick up the butt occasionally too! :lol:

Bulk Powders arrived promptly so had porridge and choc whey concentrate - nice addition and worked well sweetening the porridge too. Just 2 carbs will help keep those carbs in check too. :thumb:

Been invited to a 30th 'vegas' themed birthday party in 2 weeks.. eek! off to a friend on Thursday to try and borrow a dress.. I'm not a dress kind of girl and my only 2 are not suitable. :blush: Thank goodness I have some glamorous friends!

Off to the gym I go in half an hour.. pull session this morning and a little work on my grip too I think.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Pull day

Face pulls 3x10

27.5 kg

Face pulls 3x10

31.5kg

Dumbbell Rows

15kg 3x8

Single Dumbbell Rows

20kg 3x8 Left Arm

20kg 3x8 Right Arm

Lat Pull Downs

40kg 3x12

Bicep Curls

15kg 3x12

Barbell Rows (reverse hand for bicep)

20kg 3x8

Deadlift

40kg 1x8

45kg 1x8

50kg 3x8

Face pulls

15kg 2x20

Stretches Dynamic and static

Didn't push the deadlifts today as doing a deadlift session on Thursday. 

Really pleased with my sets today and felt good. changing from 5x5 sets as trying to lessen the rest time a little - for when I'm in Uni.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks  off to the gym I go again!
> 
> Thanks Lovely! I'll need a kick up the butt occasionally too! :lol:
> 
> ...


o gawd how cool!!!!

will you be getting your spray tan and hair done for it?

be mega cool chance to get totally glammed up and show off your hard work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Pull day
> 
> Face pulls 3x10
> 
> ...


well done looks a good sesh .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

cheers Ewen.  Didn't go too heavy, trying to remember don't need to max it out! lol and keep strength for Thursday too.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> o gawd how cool!!!!
> 
> will you be getting your spray tan and hair done for it?
> 
> be mega cool chance to get totally glammed up and show off your hard work


I have never had a spray tan or been on a sunbed since my teens (didn't work and didn't like the sweaty cooking feel of it all). I did think about it though, my tattoo artists place does spray tans. I have a tan at the moment that is as low as a vest top and that's it so most likely need something to level it out.

To be honest money is an issue at the moment so we'll see how this goes. I do have a dress I could wear - kind of 50's theme. And can curl my hair (heated rollers) and do 50's victory curls for fun sometimes, but not sure what to do at the moment.. oooh all this girlie stuff honestly! lol I'll have to re-dye my hair too! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> cheers Ewen.  Didn't go too heavy, trying to remember don't need to max it out! lol and keep strength for Thursday too.


focus on the explosive speed off floor same with squat its all about speed from the hole this effects top end max effort and keeps injury`s less .


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> I have never had a spray tan or been on a sunbed since my teens (didn't work and didn't like the sweaty cooking feel of it all). I did think about it though, my tattoo artists place does spray tans. I have a tan at the moment that is as low as a vest top and that's it so most likely need something to level it out.
> 
> To be honest money is an issue at the moment so we'll see how this goes. I do have a dress I could wear - kind of 50's theme. And can curl my hair (heated rollers) and do 50's victory curls for fun sometimes, but not sure what to do at the moment.. oooh all this girlie stuff honestly! lol I'll have to re-dye my hair too! lol


i like the sounds of your plan!!

if you're on a budget then theres loads of great self tans out there so you could do it yourself at home

as its lasvegas you wanna be gud and dark and totes plus it enhances muscles wowoo

hair approach sounds gud if u got birthday comin up get a wand - they are amazin i can do my hair in under 10 mins luks stunning


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Get a bottle of San Moritz foam. Easily as good as the expensive stuff at a snip of the price. The girls at work get it for £3 and they all use it.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> focus on the explosive speed off floor same with squat its all about speed from the hole this effects top end max effort and keeps injury`s less .


Thanks Ewen, been working on box squats for the explosion / power, must up my speed on deadlift though as I seem to do everything in 2 time to get the max from it! lol think that must be the speed my head works at! :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Get a bottle of San Moritz foam. Easily as good as the expensive stuff at a snip of the price. The girls at work get it for £3 and they all use it.


Will have a look for that, I had an awful time with a fake tan I put on my legs before.. think tea stain effect and you got it! lol But if I try it out first then maybe it'll work better.. it's about 5 years since I tried anything.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> i like the sounds of your plan!!
> 
> if you're on a budget then theres loads of great self tans out there so you could do it yourself at home
> 
> ...


Sadly it's only 2 weeks till the party and I get my Uni money in 4 weeks.. typical! lol Credit card is maxed out.. so I'm stuck on a budget, but will be fun I'm sure.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

any particular reason you deadlift at the end of your sesh? personally id make it the first so that your at your freshest.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Will have a look for that, I had an awful time with a fake tan I put on my legs before.. think tea stain effect and you got it! lol But if I try it out first then maybe it'll work better.. it's about 5 years since I tried anything.


i see what you mean

so make sure and prep your skin well

do light exfoliation and mositurising week before

day before exfoliate again and do all hair removal

on day you tan shower at least an hour before hand and dont apply any deoderant or body products before you tan

use a mosituriser on hands, elbows, knees and heel blend in well

its usually best to use a mitt to apply your tan

i personally think you can get a decent tan around £10 - look for organic paraben free - a better quality tan is worth it and wears off better

start your tanning about 2 days before event so you can build it if necessary

as your newbie tanner go for a coloured tan so you can see where it going

apply in small amounts

start on legs and work in nice even movements

and blend blend blend

make sure and do it in well lit conditions

honestly once you get into swing of it you'll be hooked

nothing like a bit of a tan to perk you up


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Get a bottle of San Moritz foam. Easily as good as the expensive stuff at a snip of the price. The girls at work get it for £3 and they all use it.


I use this too


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm also guilty of using it before I discovered mt2


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> any particular reason you deadlift at the end of your sesh? personally id make it the first so that your at your freshest.


I wasn't sure I was going to do them to be honest as I'm doing a deadlift session on Thursday which will likely be heavier. I did them as a kind of warm up to that, but yeah normally I do them after warming up. :thumbup1:

You know what it's like when you're on a roll.. I need to add a bit more shoulder work to a pull day I think.  That'll keep me busy! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> i see what you mean
> 
> so make sure and prep your skin well
> 
> ...


Thanks for the top tips!! I'll def have to do something.. tanning is very popular around here I must admit but I'm not sure I'd do it often. Might help cover up a few things I don't like on my legs though! :laugh:



Vickky said:


> I use this too


 :thumbup1:



Kaywoodham said:


> I'm also guilty of using it before I discovered mt2


 :thumbup1:

Thanks girls - I'll be sure to let you know how I go!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Jane - how's training going missy? X


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

goood to see your enjoying your gym and looks like your putting in some work too, keep it going, you get out what you put in 

ps, spray tan ftw


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day today and that is a full rest. Got other stuff to do so will be busy, chemist for repeat prescription (naughty me I've run out of meds last night), off to Uni for an appointment with student services, and that means 110 miles of driving!

Good news is my mp3 player (like an iPod shuffle) arrived today so I have uploaded some music and will have a listen later walking around campus.  Gonna be weird as no one is in classes till 1st Oct and fresher week isn't till the 24th so will only be staff there.

Then off for a curry and cinema later for our 15th Anniversary - 15 years together and 12 years married :wub:

Hope you all have a great day, will catch up with you all later.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ah yeah! Expendables 2!!! Have a fab anniversary  x


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah yeah! Expendables 2!!! Have a fab anniversary  x


Thanks Queenie, just saw your other post, training is going fab, legs finally back to normal after last weeks session! And looking forward to Thursday.. down to some real business!

Gotta dash now, but see you soon!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> goood to see your enjoying your gym and looks like your putting in some work too, keep it going, you get out what you put in
> 
> ps, spray tan ftw


thanks George :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Training looks to be going well.

Don't focus on 'max' lifting each week it will tire you out quickly. A workload with submaximal weights is more effective - working in the range of 80-95% for 2-6 reps has the most carryover to a single rep maximum.

If you are working on speed this can be reduced somewhat but still needs to be a sufficient weight to challenge yourself (ideally around 75%) - biggest mistake people make is performing 'speed' reps with far to little weight and this has very limited carryover to a maximum lift.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Training looks to be going well.
> 
> Don't focus on 'max' lifting each week it will tire you out quickly. A workload with submaximal weights is more effective - working in the range of 80-95% for 2-6 reps has the most carryover to a single rep maximum.
> 
> If you are working on speed this can be reduced somewhat but still needs to be a sufficient weight to challenge yourself (ideally around 75%) - biggest mistake people make is performing 'speed' reps with far to little weight and this has very limited carryover to a maximum lift.


Thanks Matt!

Am def trying not to work out at maximum and will remember those figures too, I def could have gone heavier yesterday and the session before so getting there. I hate working out with too light weights always end up pulling as hard as when there is weight so look and feel a fool when it moves too fast! lol

What count for deadlift is ideal? I think my riding is carrying over as I have to work on slowing my horse down with my rising and think this is the timing I'm using for my lifting - subconsciously.

I've always worked along the lines that slower is better as more strength needed, but for a comp that won't be the case.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Subbed!  Not a powerlifter but can offer emotional support lol (nothing to equal a good curry though haha)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> What count for deadlift is ideal? I think my riding is carrying over as I have to work on slowing my horse down with my rising and think this is the timing I'm using for my lifting - subconsciously.
> 
> I've always worked along the lines that slower is better as more strength needed, but for a comp that won't be the case.


I wouldn't go above 5 reps on a deadlift - I tend to work around 3 maximum and with less working sets.

I would agree it probably does, my gf is a proffesional horse rider/trainer and pulled 140kgs for reps on her second deadlift session at 10st in weight.

In terms of lifting speed always lift it as fast as possible even if that is slowly if that makes sense.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I wouldn't go above 5 reps on a deadlift - I tend to work around 3 maximum and with less working sets.
> 
> I would agree it probably does, my gf is a proffesional horse rider/trainer and pulled 140kgs for reps on her second deadlift session at 10st in weight.
> 
> In terms of lifting speed always lift it as fast as possible even if that is slowly if that makes sense.


Wow at the 140kg! I am looking forward to being 'tested' on Thursday, I know I don't test myself completely as never struggle, so the 50kg I'm doing is ok for more reps. I aim for that as a way of strenthening my back, which does feel stronger but I'm a bit protective over as I hurt it about 4 years ago (falling from a daft horse.. not my own). Will aim to lower my reps then, and do them early when I do them with other things..

Thanks again Matt.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Subbed!  Not a powerlifter but can offer emotional support lol (nothing to equal a good curry though haha)


First time we've been out for a curry since moving to Wales 5 years ago! lol So don't expect too many! Maybe I'll help convert you to power lifting.. with your 25x10's I think you are up for a challenge! :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Busy day done, still waiting for my prescription from the chemist but will get that in the morning.. Uni appointment went well and sorted a few things out to help me with next year. Which starts 1st Oct. Was really strange being on campus again.

curry n' cinema time in 40 mins.. better go get ready! lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Busy day done, still waiting for my prescription from the chemist but will get that in the morning.. Uni appointment went well and sorted a few things out to help me with next year. Which starts 1st Oct. Was really strange being on campus again.
> 
> curry n' cinema time in 40 mins.. better go get ready! lol


congrats chick lovely to hear of happy long marriages

hope you have a fab evening and get some 'intensive cardio' lols


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

LOVE this journal Jane and a really good read (plus I love horses)


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> congrats chick lovely to hear of happy long marriages
> 
> hope you have a fab evening and get some 'intensive cardio' lols


Really lovely evening! The restaurant we chose is gorgeous, really lovely setting, lovely food and enjoyed every mouthful! Great range for veggies too so perfect all round. We chose to stay local for the cinema rather than drive to a multiplex, we had a giggle as the cinema is due to close down for a new multiplex in the town in October ,and the mid-week deal was £3 each! There were about 10 of us in the cinema. Enjoyed the film, had me laughing in places, and the corny / humour was funny. I laughed about it being my first ever 'Chuck Norris' movie, never like him but was amuzing seeing him coming into this. I thought the lovely (still) Jean Claude Van Dam did a great job as the baddy too! Ahhh the soft spot for him is still alive despite the fact he's in a dodgy beer advert. :lol:

We got home to two children still playing up the baby sitter... naughty girls were short shifted to bed and settled perfectly. :innocent: :blush: at the cardio... my favourite kind!



Tinkerbella said:


> LOVE this journal Jane and a really good read (plus I love horses)


Thanks Tinkerbella - good to see you here! Hope to see you around the board.. and I too love horses.. except when I fall off..


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like the perfect night awwww  Glad you liked the film... the chuck norris bits were hilarious!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I should really see this film 

Glad u had a good time xx


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Preparation for the vegas party has jumped ahead today!



You can't see them here, but I have killer heels on! :thumbup1: To be that tall I need them! lol They're platform soled so I can walk in them (won't be able to dance I don't think.. that may be a case of removing my shoes and dancing barefoot or in flats, and the same for driving. :lol:

Need to work on my tan, and my hair / make-up which I wasn't wearing so I cut my head off!! :001_tt2:

Really pleased though, I love the dress and feel wonderful in it! I have a black satin shawl that will look great and a tiny cardigan I can have in my bag for the way home.

Hubby will be in his black suit, black shirt and tie, and shoes. Men have it sooooo easy! :cool2:

Off to deadlift training in an hour.. can't wait! and you never know my arms may look better in a couple of weeks, though I can see improvement in them. I'll do a lovely muscle girl pose on the night for a pic I think! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

My PB now stands at 70kg! Though I must admit after multiple sets at 40kg and then 5x3 at 60kg the 70kg was a 1 rep max.

Sooooo pleased, but really need to work on my form as I'm kind of tugging it up and bending my knee's mid lift which is fine in strongest women events but not in powerlifting.. Work to do.

Added

2x10 lat pull downs 30kg plus machine

2x4 Assisted pull ups - 5 bars down (not sure on grade but aim to decrease these).

Really pleased with tonight! Great working with 2 other girls - both already established power lifters.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You wait until u reach that 100kg milestone - it feels GOOD!!!

Well done lady - keep up the awesome work x


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Very strong! You prefer to train without any footwear/trainers etc?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You wait until u reach that 100kg milestone - it feels GOOD!!!
> 
> Well done lady - keep up the awesome work x


One of the girls hit 100kg tonight for the first time, she tried 110kg but couldn't make it, she was thrilled to be in triple figures.

I'm hoping sorting my form out will help me lift more. I got the 70kg back up a few times but not far enough.



Hartman said:


> Very strong! You prefer to train without any footwear/trainers etc?


Thanks, this was the first time without shoes for me, I liked it but my feet got cold! :lol: Might stick to my trainers next time and see how I go.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

love the dress chick looks fab - only suggestion - cause it vegas night if you can add some bling and glitter and feathers and fur all the better go totally ott even some body glitter and drippin in blingy jewellery and defo mahousive hair - there are great demo videos on youtube of hair and make up for make up check out pixiewoo they are fabulous, im eventually gonna be doing some but not quite yet lol if you have any glittery eyeshadow/liners would be fab

glad you had great nite and o yes gud training going well lol


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Tinkerbella - good to see you here! Hope to see you around the board.. and I too love horses.. except when I fall off..[/quote said:


> I work for my sins for the UKs top horse racing courses, anytime you want a little day out shout me! Its a love hate relationship with horses, love them for their gentle and sincere nature, hate then when they cop a strop lol!! What breed do you have? My dream is to have stables one day!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done on the new PB Jane!! You'll be sore tomorrow lol.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> love the dress chick looks fab - only suggestion - cause it vegas night if you can add some bling and glitter and feathers and fur all the better go totally ott even some body glitter and drippin in blingy jewellery and defo mahousive hair - there are great demo videos on youtube of hair and make up for make up check out pixiewoo they are fabulous, im eventually gonna be doing some but not quite yet lol if you have any glittery eyeshadow/liners would be fab
> 
> glad you had great nite and o yes gud training going well lol


Yeah.. bought some bling today - ring (wide band full of diamante), drop earrings and bangles.. was thinking of an arm cuff for my 'plain' arm! lol

I love you tube.. learnt how to do my 50's hair look on there. so will look for glam do's - my hair is short (I'm growing it) so not a lot doing at the moment. Have a hair dye to go over, and am going to cheat this once on the tan and use the speed tanning things at the gym - stand up type. Figured may as well for the once, and then see how I like being tanned.. look so pale compared to the other lifters I trained with tonight! lol

Thanks again for the girlie tips. let me know when you get your you tube up and running! 



Tinkerbella said:


> I work for my sins for the UKs top horse racing courses, anytime you want a little day out shout me! Its a love hate relationship with horses, love them for their gentle and sincere nature, hate then when they cop a strop lol!! What breed do you have? My dream is to have stables one day!!


Aww challenging / active job eh! Thunder (my pony) is a new forest, had him from 6 months. He's a love, stands at 14.2 but is pretty strong / forward going. He's 6 now so settling nicely to dressage this year. Hacking last year was more eventful with the odd unplanned gallop! But so far this year we've done well. Also done a bit of show jumping which he is not too keen on as he is convinced poles eat ponies. h34r:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Well done on the new PB Jane!! You'll be sore tomorrow lol.


Yeah.. can feel my back tonight (mid back) so hot bath tomorrow I think and some stretches. lol My hands are covered in ripped skin / callouses too... :lol:

Thanks for the well done.. really pleased!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

plan sounds gud girl

but not likin this tan machine thing!!!!!

omg think of the ageing and skin cancer risk - i totes lecture all my clients who dare sneak away to one and then they dont do again lol


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

JaneN40 said:


> Aww challenging / active job eh! Thunder (my pony) is a new forest, had him from 6 months. He's a love, stands at 14.2 but is pretty strong / forward going. He's 6 now so settling nicely to dressage this year. Hacking last year was more eventful with the odd unplanned gallop! But so far this year we've done well. Also done a bit of show jumping which he is not too keen on as he is convinced poles eat ponies. h34r:


Super challenging and active job, but I love it and I am really blessed!!

Show jumping scares the living poop out of me, I agree with your boy, stick with dressage LOL I got thrown from a 16 and it dislocated my knee a few years back but still love taking them out! We need to organise a hacking/training trip, would be fab - you would love where I live Jane, its the home of horses!!

Massive congrats on the PB by the way...keep on trucking


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Loveleelady said:


> plan sounds gud girl
> 
> but not likin this tan machine thing!!!!!
> 
> omg think of the ageing and skin cancer risk - i totes lecture all my clients who dare sneak away to one and then they dont do again lol


Never in my life I have ever agreed with a comment so much -I stupidly was addicted to sunbeds when I was younger and now I am paying for it, three operations later and several huge scars later, I would say avoid the sun like the plauge!! x


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> plan sounds gud girl
> 
> but not likin this tan machine thing!!!!!
> 
> omg think of the ageing and skin cancer risk - i totes lecture all my clients who dare sneak away to one and then they dont do again lol


Ok.. I'll be good and go for a spray tan then! lol was just thinking it'd be convenient! lol I have only been on a sunbed twice before. in my 20's. but don't wanna age more than I am already.. and don't want to increase my cancer risks.. I'll be good! I promise.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tinkerbella said:


> Never in my life I have ever agreed with a comment so much -I stupidly was addicted to sunbeds when I was younger and now I am paying for it, three operations later and several huge scars later, I would say avoid the sun like the plauge!! x


Oh dear! :huh: not good advert then at all. I knew someone who slept on hers, my old neighbour who was stunning but I dread to think what she's like now.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

off to bed I go.. tired and kids all in bed. Eldest has her best friend over for a sleepover.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

good girl no sunbeds - fake it all the wa nite chicks


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Spray tan all the way - I have Sienna X spray tan which is what they use on Strictly Come Dancing, it's the best as it reacts naturally with your skin! I have a grade 12 as I tan super easily, but still looks natural!!

Trust me if you saw my scars you wouldn't touch a sunbed! x


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day today. Keeping water and protein up.

Back muscles are a bit sore but nothing too major and been reading up on correct form.. maintaining that form. Think I need to get the process straight in my head and keep it that way when I lift.

Still feel great about the 70kg but know I need to sort that form out so next session will keep going at lighter till I get it right and try to maintain that when I go heavier.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Legs

Warm up

CrossTrainer

Stretches

Squat

30kg 3x8

50kg 3x10

Leg Press

100kg 3x10

120kg 3x10

Leg Curl

25kg 4x20

Leg Extensions

25kg 3x20

30kg 1x20

Cross Trainer

Stretches

Great work out but tried box squatting and really struggled today so left them out. Will do a squat session separately next time I think to allow for them.

Bench press session tomorrow with a spotter / friend for the first time!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Weight 179.5lb yes I've made it back into the 170's (just) determined to stay here! lol It took me 14 months to get back here.

I am 4lb away from my lowest weight in 15 years.. and only time I came close to this was on a VLCD (cambridge meal replacement) just before I fell pregnant with my youngest who is 3 in December.

So I'm feeling positive about my weight, as I would have been in ketosis at that point it's only water weight that took me to that figure. Where as this is REAL loss.

I'm also 2lb away from being 50lb down on my unhappiest and heaviest.

So.. looking forwards and off to do a chest press session with my friend at the gym who will be my spotter. She wants me to push for a PB today to see how much I can do 'comfortably' with a spotter. So time to get strong! :thumb:

Edited to add no longer weighing daily, as promised early on here. But do need to check the lbs still, too much body fat to forget them. Have lowered my carbs a little and up'd protein so in check with my lifting. No fad diets anymore those days are long gone.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Time to get my kit on.. and get my butt to the gym in a bit.. Happy days!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

JaneN40 said:


> Weight 179.5lb yes I've made it back into the 170's (just) determined to stay here! lol It took me 14 months to get back here.
> 
> I am 4lb away from my lowest weight in 15 years.. and only time I came close to this was on a VLCD (cambridge meal replacement) just before I fell pregnant with my youngest who is 3 in December.
> 
> ...


Brillant stuff Jane - this is so positive to read and you sound super determined...GOOOO JANE (look forward to reading about your PB later :thumbup1: )


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks hun! :cool2: All we can do is our best eh!

gotta get some riding in next week when kids are back at school - rest days will come in handy! :tongue:


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks hun! :cool2: All we can do is our best eh!
> 
> gotta get some riding in next week when kids are back at school - rest days will come in handy! :tongue:


Excatomundo - keep on trucking is my motto, eventually it happens in the right direction and you are testimony to this!!

PMSL we'll deffo have to organise a little hack (whilst the kids are in term lol) :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Where do you live?

Chest workout tonight

Chest press 20kg

Chest press 25kg 2x5

30kg 1x3

35kg 1x2

So 35kg is my PB and I'm chuffed about it! Really looking forward to moving on, felt great having a spotter and someone to nag me a bit! :lol:

Raised bench chest press

25kg 2x10

Reverse Fly (pulley)

36kg 4x10

Flys

15kg 4x12

Assisted pullups (5th plate)

3x8

Was starving when I got home.. realised very little protein in my lunch though. Naughty Jane! Made up for it tonight with scrambled eggs and a lump of very lovely yummy Camembert cheese.

82g carbs, 1524 cals, 95 protein

Need to lower carbs a tad tomorrow and up protein.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

*PB ALERT - Well done Missus *


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

PB alert hey?

Well done there, well done indeed.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good work Jane!! Keep it up missy xx


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> PB alert hey?
> 
> Well done there, well done indeed.


Thanks Flubs!



RXQueenie said:


> Good work Jane!! Keep it up missy xx


Cheers Queenie. :beer:



Tinkerbella said:


> *PB ALERT - Well done Missus *


I had a giggle at this you nutter! :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

:spam:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> :spam:


Deleted it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Evening Jane training looks solid and well done .

Who has been spamming ?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Deleted it


Thanking you kindly! I'll sleep easy tonight now! :beer:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ewen said:


> Who has been spamming ?


No one who is a member any more :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Evening Jane training looks solid and well done .
> 
> Who has been spamming ?


Cheers Ewen!  Not over the moon about the bench but it's getting there.. a PB to be broken soon I hope! :lol:

Some fool posting about a gym in England.. they really should pic their targets! Still I broke my neg rep virginity so it's all good! :innocent:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Cheers Ewen!  Not over the moon about the bench but it's getting there.. a PB to be broken soon I hope! :lol:
> 
> Some fool posting about a gym in England.. they really should pic their targets! Still I broke my neg rep virginity so it's all good! :innocent:


i hate bench and havent benched in months but still its a positive step forward for you , i met a guy today got chatting and turns out he used to bench 250kg with shirt at under 90kg bodyweight mental strength but tore his rc cuff off and recently his lat years off bench lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> i hate bench and havent benched in months but still its a positive step forward for you , i met a guy today got chatting and turns out he used to bench 250kg with shirt at under 90kg bodyweight mental strength but tore his rc cuff off and recently his lat years off bench lol


Ouch!! :sad: poor fella! I guess there is only so much our bodies can take eh!

I know my amount is low for the foundation of muscles, I feel a little better talking to another girl I did the deadlift session with (3 of us) and she can BP 37.5 so I'm not a million miles away. Just gotta keep pressing and see where I end up come December. I did feel mentally 'stronger' with company yesterday and Lisa was great at prompting me to 'Breath' out hard when pushing the bar back up, it did help and I had to laugh at the end saying it's like breathing through giving birth! lol I won't bore you on that one though. :lol: so, got to remember to really breath hard out and take my mind off what my arms are doing somewhat..

D'ya have any idea on the weight categories if you have to be 'under' the one you circle? i.e. the categories are 75kg and 82.5kg, I'm 81.2kg this morning so would I remain in the 82.5kg until I'm under 75kg? Just keeping in mind which group I'll be in and what my ideal target weight is.  Also the age class I take it I'll be M40 as I'm 40?

Cheers. :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It would be the 82.5kg unless your under 75kg I would say it'll be the 82 o40 class or they might be two classes I'm not sure .

Your doing great so far so don't be put off by the kgs you lift as you can improve them over time , not sure on your division class totals but if you can find them you can set targets .


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

jane, the comp is for the wsa, who are affiliated to the gbpf i believe. the weight catogories changed last year i think. so you would be in the under 84kg or under 72kg catogories, not sure about the age though. http://www.gbpf.org.uk/Docs/BritishRecords/GBPFWomensUnequipped.pdf

thats the link to the womens british records, so you can see the new weight catogories on there.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> It would be the 82.5kg unless your under 75kg I would say it'll be the 82 o40 class or they might be two classes I'm not sure .
> 
> Your doing great so far so don't be put off by the kgs you lift as you can improve them over time , not sure on your division class totals but if you can find them you can set targets .


Thanks Ewen.  I'm trying not to be 'competitive especially with Uni, but don't want to look totally stupid either! :lol: I'm sure the numbers will notch up a bit as they have already  . All good fun and this was very much me thinking of dipping my toe in rather than coming away anywhere special in the rankings.



bongon95 said:


> jane, the comp is for the wsa, who are affiliated to the gbpf i believe. the weight catogories changed last year i think. so you would be in the under 84kg or under 72kg catogories, not sure about the age though. http://www.gbpf.org.uk/Docs/BritishRecords/GBPFWomensUnequipped.pdf
> 
> thats the link to the womens british records, so you can see the new weight catogories on there.


Thanks Bongon - are you doing this comp?

I downloaded the form but it's quoting 82.5kg, which at least I'm under now.. hopefully firmly under by the comp. I'll forget the 75kg for now and see how it goes.

Thanks for the link too. So the group is 84kg and What is the age group for 40 would that be Master 1 or Open?

I need to def up my numbers! lol

What classes as Unequipped?

Thanks so much both - really helps to have friendly people who know what it's all about. :beer:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

The links to the form is here:

You'll need to add the prefix as I'm a newbie! 

welshpowerlifting.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/WSA2012Singles.pdf


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah im gonna be doing it, im not sure why it is saying 82.5kg, could be an old form im not reaaly sure. but when i spoke to one of the organisers he told me that if you become a member of the gbpf then you can qualify for the british championships through this comp, so im assuming that they would run the same weight categories but im not totaly sure to be honest. if you go on the wsa site you can email them and ask,

but im sure if you turn up on the day and you not in the weight category that you put on your form they,ll just put you in the cat that you fall under


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> yeah im gonna be doing it, im not sure why it is saying 82.5kg, could be an old form im not reaaly sure. but when i spoke to one of the organisers he told me that if you become a member of the gbpf then you can qualify for the british championships through this comp, so im assuming that they would run the same weight categories but im not totaly sure to be honest. if you go on the wsa site you can email them and ask,
> 
> but im sure if you turn up on the day and you not in the weight category that you put on your form they,ll just put you in the cat that you fall under


Cheers, very much doubt I'll be in the next one down anyhow.. would be super chuffed if I was! So either way is fine really. Will look forward to meeting you. :thumbup1: You'll have to wear a red rose so I know who you are! :lol:

I am not sure if I want to do British PL next year, I might stick to Welsh only while I'm getting going and still at Uni etc.  We'll see. I know Lisa I train with is in the British she's off to a comp in November in Andover I think it is.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah il see you there


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Right... before I go to bed, I'm making a positive statement.. I am going to lose as much weight as I can while training in the next 12 weeks. :thumb:

Aim is 23lbs to get me 1kg under the possible 72kg (not the 75kg) needed for he next group down.

At the very least I'll feel great about every lb shifted, and at the best I'll be feeling better about my bodyshape and weight... and competing!

I've spoken to Lisa, and she has a diet plan that will help - and I can tweak. I have decided to add fish back into my diet till comp so that it's easier to eat protein and eat at Uni too.  She has assured me I will keep and build strength still as it's what she does.. so fingers x'd my body agree's.

Now.. I'm going to bed! lol Hubby is not long home.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok.. first day with fish in my diet. Dinner tonight is homemade soup, pollock fillets in a fish stock based (extra fillet added for stock) soup. Add some cheese after serving for a bit of a Welsh twist (they do it with cawl which we make a veggie version of normally).

Looking forward to it, and will split it between pre-workout and post workout.

Off to do shoulders and abs with L later. She wants to see my squats tomorrow so will do a mini session as we're deadlifting on Thursday with another friend. :thumbup1:

Had to take back my running bottoms to sports direct, one wash and they frayed at the calf and at the hips where the material joins (the thread was coming away). Topped up the money and bought a pair of Nike ones. They're lovely n' comfy so wearing them already! :lol: Hardly worth changing out of them after showing hubby.

He was full of compliments this morning that he can really 'see' a difference in my shape now, and I was pleased and believed him as I wore my super skinny (smallest I have) jeans to town to change the runners. :bounce:

Must do some measurements and pics soon for the progress file on my computer!  not done any proper pics since February.

Back later with session post.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Shoulders and Abs

warm ups Dumbbell press 2 x15 10kg

Working Sets 2x10 10kg (tried 15kg but left arm letting me down so went for form)

Lat raises 4x10 10kg

Barbell shrugs 1x10 40kg & 2x10 50kg

Push Press 2 x 10 15kg

Side extensions (?) 2x10 15kg

Box Squats 2x10 40kg (left me with hot flushes after)!

crunches (with medicine ball 4kg) 2x20

Sit ups (with 4kg ball) 2x10

Bicycle Crunches 2x20

Oblique Twists 2x20

Leg raises x3 - I know.. need to work on this - about 45 degree's

Pull ups 5th plate x10 & 6th plate x4

Farmers walk 40kg x2

Dumbbell hold (for grip) 45kg x 3

Lovely day and enjoyed workout 

1,385 cals, 94 carbs	141g protein

Low on calories today but made soup with veggies, pollock, lentils etc.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Me being daft during my shrugs! 

Can't wait to see my belly shrink more.. still hate all pics with it in, though I can see it has shrunk it's still there! :sneaky2:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Squat day!

This is my PB at 60kg but am working on lowering my squat Only a little bit but need to work on it.

Any tips on wide v's narrow stance welcome. I seem to like wide better (I have a belly so that is one aspect of a wide that is good).

warm up 20kg bar 2x10

30kg 1x5

40kg 1x5

60kg 1x3

20kg 2x10

30kg 5x5

Leg Press

150kg 1x10

200kg 1x10

250kg 1x3


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

The bar possibly needs to be lower down your back... Can't see height or lower back as I'm sure most would be able to help from looking at that

Stance wise - i think i have a medium stance  i tried narrow and fell over lol xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Slightly wider than shoulder stance we all have bellys so fill of full of air and use like an airbag .

Bars to high and head too up no doubt you have a headache after squats .

Looks like your leaning forward too much position should be like sitting in a chair at the dinner table , drive with heels pushing knees out .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I seen a video on here of a bodybuilder cling 200kg squat for reps he had a narrow stance but depth was nowhere near someone mentioned he lacked ham development well he wouldn't if he squatted properly lol

Slight tangent lol

Anyway good pb milestone well done , 100kg next .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> The bar possibly needs to be lower down your back... Can't see height or lower back as I'm sure most would be able to help from looking at that
> 
> Stance wise - i think i have a medium stance  i tried narrow and fell over lol xx


Eeek falling over.. I'll scrap that idea then! :whistling: Will make sure lower on my back  Ta!



ewen said:


> Slightly wider than shoulder stance we all have bellys so fill of full of air and use like an airbag .
> 
> Bars to high and head too up no doubt you have a headache after squats .
> 
> Looks like your leaning forward too much position should be like sitting in a chair at the dinner table , drive with heels pushing knees out .


I get light headed after them sometimes but no headache. :innocent: I don't normally keep my head this high, that was my friend prompting me. :wacko: Will try that with the chair image in my head and get body moving right.  Thanks, :thumbup1:



ewen said:


> I seen a video on here of a bodybuilder cling 200kg squat for reps he had a narrow stance but depth was nowhere near someone mentioned he lacked ham development well he wouldn't if he squatted properly lol
> 
> Slight tangent lol
> 
> Anyway good pb milestone well done , 100kg next .


Thanks lol at the tangent, I did wonder if it was a riding thing that had developed my quads more, my inner thighs ache a bit when I get really low - I can do that easily without weight, so will try and get a pic of me with just bar, from the side next time.  I repped at the 30kg just to keep that going and get my form better. 

Will change the fix of my gaze though, didn't feel natural I must admit.

:thumbup1: thanks on the PB, I'm pleased, but stepping back on squats n' deadlifts to get form right... then step up when it's in place properly.

Quick note of today's calories: 1,494 cals	72g carbs	157g protein


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok, mood disorder warning at the start of this post I guess. Sorry. But it's here, and part of my life.

Bit of a down day today. I'm really tired and generally flat.

Starting to toilet train youngest (again). made an appointment to see a nursery tomorrow morning with her, 5 x mornings if she goes there. Hubby is at home with her but works part time with an eBay shop. He'll have more free time for the shop which has been getting busier and she's 3 in December so plenty old enough. Fingers x'd she copes. We mentioned it to her and she got a bit clingy.. :innocent: poor love, I hate leaving them if they're upset. I tried her last Sept for a term at Uni one but she didn't settle and kept getting an upset tummy. :confused1: so fingers x'd.

Feel a bit hopeless today - day 24 of my cycle, so I'm still having dips. Been back to bed for an hour, feel a little brighter but not massively.

Doing a deadlift session tonight so def going to work on form and light weights, no PB attempts. Just getting there will be an achievement as my head is telling me to stay in bed at the moment. good news is no tears, and no suicidal thoughts... so still better than I was.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like you need a little you time .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks Ewen.

My disorder is part of my girlie 'cycle' but meds are helping. It's a pain in the butt I must admit as I keep feeling great, then back to low again, but at least I understand it more.

Not eating well today either, had 3 jaffa cakes and a bagel. need to have an omelette or fish or something for protein before I hit the gym. :confused1:

looking forward to deadlifts later.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I have major ups and downs been through a lot in life and have experience of many weird mental issues , finding balance is key also finding something positive in a negative if the downs are not as down but more flat its easier .

Lol I dunno if that makes sense guess it will if you know what I mean 

I've got squats tonight and part of my self help is punishment in the gym so I look forward to squat days .

Hope your tip top soon Jane .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> I have major ups and downs been through a lot in life and have experience of many weird mental issues , finding balance is key also finding something positive in a negative if the downs are not as down but more flat its easier .
> 
> Lol I dunno if that makes sense guess it will if you know what I mean
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind words.. and damn you for bringing tears to my eyes! :lol: Really do appreciate it though. I think so many of us hide away our issues. I had major depression in my teens and early 20's it's why I hit the gym and worked out a lot, no coincidence I'm back doing the same now, I do find it really helps and the endorphines are a positive of course.

I'm really enjoying seeing progress, and the physical changes I can see a little too so that is helping. I'm a lot better than I was even 4 months ago so that is great news, and have support in place for uni to help me cope when I go back. I just forgot to keep track this time so today has hit me a bit harder as I didn't know it was on it's way. 

low weight high rep with good form tonight is my plan for the deadlifts, fingers crossed I get a station to myself but if not it's not the end of the world, it's just sometimes I like working out alone and today feels like one of those days. Will try and come back with a positive.. deadlifting without hitching is my mission.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

guess you knew what i meant lol

fcuk light weight go heavy and get form right there is no light option 

keep everything natural even your head keep all the spinal curves right and drive through the floor .

have a good sesh .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> guess you knew what i meant lol
> 
> fcuk light weight go heavy and get form right there is no light option
> 
> ...


 :lol: will go as heavy as I can and keep form.. gotta sort this hitching though it ain't allowed in the event I'm doing.. I'm a terror for thinking that it's the way you deadlift. I do it even when I don't need to!

Well, I pulled back my diet, have logged my foods and come to 102g carbs, which is a pain but hey-ho. Done now.. that bloody bagel killed it. mental note not to eat ANY form of bread.

Had fish, brown rice and roasted veggies in olive oil. Wow at the calories in olive oil! mg: but it's a good fat so all good.

Gonna make that and have it cold at Uni it was that scrummy. 45g of carbs in the fish alone. :thumbup1:

Right.. gym clothes and I'm off..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, for me, I took your advice! lol

Deadlift session

Warmup

Bar 2x10

40kg 2x10 - form correct

60kg 5x5 - form correct

70kg 3x1 - 2 failed lifts on top of this (I stopped myself as did the knee bends for hitching.. damn my knees). I struggled with my left hand grip hence the three lifts. last one would have been a fail, but only just.

Rack Pulls (thanks to Ewen for helping sort the name)

60kg 1x10

70kg 1x10

80kg 2x10

Chest Pulls

20kg 2x10

Assisted pull ups (close grip)

1x8 6 bar from bottom

assited pull ups (wide grip)

1x5 5 bars from bottom

barbell rows

30kg 3x10

Reverse grip

30kg 2x10

Must admit I'm aching so expecting Doms.. Feels good though!

Thanks Ewen for kicking my butt.. gently! :thumb:

so relieved to have worked on form too, I still have the temptation to hitch it, but am concentrating so lifts are a bit slow but all good.. it'll come! Driving through heels really works.. toes were coming off too.. Thanks all.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lockout from rests ? Like on the pins in the squat rack ? (Rack pull) or from blocks (block pull) .

Well done .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just googled and it's rack pulls :lol:

cheers buddy.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day.. well more of a cardio day... Broke a 6 week lull in riding.. and headed out for a hack with a friend, after grooming and schooling my boy for a bit. He was very fresh, and snorty but settled lovely and had a great hack. He's a plump thing after the break so need to work a bit of that off him over the next few weeks.

Had a high carb / calorie day today to attempt a bit of carb cycling.. and just have a treat.

Off to bench press session tomorrow.. looking forward to it. 

Weight this morning 81kg dead.. Happy days.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

you doing well and ahhh so lovely getting out for a good ride doing something that you love great for mixing things up a bit - stops everything getting samey and nothing like fresh air for invigoration


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Ok, mood disorder warning at the start of this post I guess. Sorry. But it's here, and part of my life.
> 
> Bit of a down day today. I'm really tired and generally flat.
> 
> ...


oo just read this you were so rite to get out and do somethin you love

go and have a bit of fun this weekend even the simple things

take a break for a day or to from the training it does no harm now and then


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Sending out much love mate. Long time suffer of depression, bi polar and anxiety I can relate to tears and despair. Great idea to work on form and reps, you'll feel much better if you set yourself achievable goals. Supposed to be my rest day today but spending it in office doing 8 hours of overtime at normal pay. Gotta pay for my protein some how. Things could always be worse chick. Try focus on something positive. Your making great progress and your log is a regular read


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> you doing well and ahhh so lovely getting out for a good ride doing something that you love great for mixing things up a bit - stops everything getting samey and nothing like fresh air for invigoration


Really was lovely, evening sunshine in the woods, and a good natter with my riding buddy. She's lovely to bless her, our horses have known each other and shared a field for 4 years now so lovely for my horse too.



Loveleelady said:


> oo just read this you were so rite to get out and do somethin you love
> 
> go and have a bit of fun this weekend even the simple things
> 
> take a break for a day or to from the training it does no harm now and then


Thanks, really appreciate it. Been feeling a little brighter so pushing myself to carry on with what I want to do.

No break today but will likely have a proper rest day tomorrow. Having a bench press session with my friends at the gym, they'd planned today and we've added a sauna to the end to relax a bit. I've never had one and the gym has the facilities for sauna and steam room. So looking forward to that.



secondhandsoul said:


> Sending out much love mate. Long time suffer of depression, bi polar and anxiety I can relate to tears and despair. Great idea to work on form and reps, you'll feel much better if you set yourself achievable goals. Supposed to be my rest day today but spending it in office doing 8 hours of overtime at normal pay. Gotta pay for my protein some how. Things could always be worse chick. Try focus on something positive. Your making great progress and your log is a regular read


Thanks SHS. My disorder is very like bi-polar in that it is on a cycle but every couple of weeks or so. It is often mis-diagnosed as bi-polar. Hope work passes quickly for you today and the protein tastes good enough to make it worth while. :beer: thats protein shakes not beer. I really felt great for getting form better I must admit and my body seemed more comfortable with the 70kg. Rack pulls are great too for pushing it when deads start to fail.

Def appreciating good days more and ignoring the negative thoughts, so getting better.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tired day, went back to bed this morning but had a good chest press session.

bar warm ups

30kg 3x5

35kg 2x3

inclined bench press

25kg 3x5

Lockouts

15kg 4x10

Flys

15kg

4x10

Tomorrow is rest day, complete.. no riding. Traps are still sore so will put more deep heat on later.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

How the f**k can you press 250kg but only squat 60kg!?

I can squat 80 and press 170 for reps


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

DigBick said:


> How the f**k can you press 250kg but only squat 60kg!?
> 
> I can squat 80 and press 170 for reps


 did you consider that she may have stronger legs than you?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> did you consider that she may have stronger legs than you?


How is that if I can squat more? & it's irrelevant, I'm just stunned at the difference, I would have thought a 250kg press = 90-100kg comfortable squat


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

DigBick said:


> How the f**k can you press 250kg but only squat 60kg!?
> 
> I can squat 80 and press 170 for reps


I can only squat 35kg 

Keep it up Jane your doing awesome! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DigBick said:


> How is that if I can squat more? & it's irrelevant, I'm just stunned at the difference, I would have thought a 250kg press = 90-100kg comfortable squat


Totally separate exercise .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

DigBick said:


> How the f**k can you press 250kg but only squat 60kg!?
> 
> I can squat 80 and press 170 for reps


I can LEG press 250kg

But I haven't maxed out my squats at the moment as I'm not getting 'ass to the grass' as they say. I ride horses and have done for the last 8 years (except when pregnant) so have strong quads, but weak inner thighs so am struggling to get back up on squats if I go low enough.

I am planning leg presses with my feet angled to get me working my inner thighs on Monday, and am squatting low with the bar and 30kg every work out.. today included, just not counting 'em. lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I can only squat 35kg
> 
> Keep it up Jane your doing awesome! :thumb:


Thanks hun!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

DigBick said:


> How is that if I can squat more? & it's irrelevant, I'm just stunned at the difference, I would have thought a 250kg press = 90-100kg comfortable squat


I'm hoping when I get my form right and can push to the max that this will be the case. :thumb:

I'm pretty sure if I didn't try and get low enough for the powerlifting comps that I could do more, I'm doing 80kg rack pulls for 10 reps easily, so hoping that I can push forward and see progress soon as my thighs make it to 90 degrees.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> I can LEG press 250kg
> 
> But I haven't maxed out my squats at the moment as I'm not getting 'ass to the grass' as they say. I ride horses and have done for the last 8 years (except when pregnant) so have strong quads, but weak inner thighs so am struggling to get back up on squats if I go low enough.
> 
> I am planning leg presses with my feet angled to get me working my inner thighs on Monday, and am squatting low with the bar and 30kg every work out.. today included, just not counting 'em. lol


Oh I see, forever learning I am. Embarrased to say I'm a qualified gym instructor haha. What way would you position your feet on a leg press so as to improve your lagging muscles on squats?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

DigBick said:


> How is that if I can squat more? & it's irrelevant, I'm just stunned at the difference, I would have thought a 250kg press = 90-100kg comfortable squat


 leg press relies on leg strength, 9 times out of 10 legs will be the last thing to fail when squatting.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Totally separate exercise .


 :thumbup1:

A girl who joined us tonight can leg press 340kg but reps squats at 60kg, her 1rpm is 75kg by all accounts. Definately a buzz when you hit big numbers on the leg press.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

DigBick said:


> Oh I see, forever learning I am. Embarrased to say I'm a qualified gym instructor haha. What way would you position your feet on a leg press so as to improve your lagging muscles on squats?


lol I only know three ways so far.

Toes = calf press

Straight feet = leg press (so quads)

and

Angled to 45 degrees (outwards) really pulls your inner thigh not sure of the name but I can't push nearly so much on that, I struggled at 150 for 5 reps the other day. lol

If you think of the squat position - I take a wide stance, feet to 45 degree's and have to drive 'up' with my thighs at 90 degree angle to my knees. If I fail to get that angle it's not a 'good lift' and therefore a waste of my time and energy. I'd sooner do a good lift at a lower weight in Dec than risk a bad lift.  But.. I have time and can get the depth if I lift light enough.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> leg press relies on leg strength, 9 times out of 10 legs will be the last thing to fail when squatting.


I understand now, it's usually my core that gives out first from deadlifts earlier in the week. Thanks for clearing that up mate :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leg press is for the weak its for them that can't squat their ass off .


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> lol I only know three ways so far.
> 
> Toes = calf press
> 
> ...


Definitely just got even more impatient to legs day lol. Gonna alternate my feet position for press and see if theres any magic, ta 

Pretty sure I've been going far too narrow


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Leg press is for the weak its for them that can't squat their ass off .


I do leg presses after my squats have reached their max.. if I start failing.. then it's time to hit the leg press. :lol: My last gym set me up with a programme for 40kg leg presses.. The machine only went up to 190kg.. :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

DigBick said:


> Definitely just got even more impatient to legs day lol. Gonna alternate my feet position for press and see if theres any magic, ta
> 
> Pretty sure I've been going far too narrow


My Avatar is the 250kg press.. will give you an idea of width. I don't put them higher up as I'm a short person. I'd say they're about hip width, but for my squat I prefer wider than that..

Let me know how you go!  and be brave... this was my friends weight she pressed and I thought I'd 'have a go' I jumped from 120 to 250 by going up 150, 200, 250.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

250 leg press ? Damn I struggle to get the 146kg off the starting block... Last time I tried I let one rip too.. Thought I had had a little acident!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lxm said:


> 250 leg press ? Damn I struggle to get the 146kg off the starting block... Last time I tried I let one rip too.. Thought I had had a little acident!


lol at the letting one off.. hope you had a dog nearby to blame! :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The fat shortie PT...check!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day today.. that is total rest, no riding no gym. :whistling: Slept till nearly 9am thanks to hubby up with the kids at 7am.. bless him. :wub:

Sat on a sunday nosing the net looking at :gun_bandana: Army gear for a night out next month.. OMG what HAVE I got myself in for! lol

I'm thinking a PTI theme but then I know the girls'll all be in camo based stuff, so not sure it'll look right.. Might stick to camo gear to be safe.. gonna have to wear boots as won't last a pub crawl (relatively sober) in heels. :lol: eBay is my form of rescue.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ok.. got hubby to take a few shots.. for the record, and to see more improvement.



Today front





Feb v's Sept

Not much change I don't think except my shoulders maybe a tiny bit.. and the obvious tattoo change.

Weight wise there is about 7lb difference but not posting full ones, not till I can show a big difference. :lol:

I don't know if the B&W helps or not on the comparisons, but I prefer it! lol Also changed bra to be able to show shoulders fully.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Headed out for a lovely 'low' workout today.. intention to work on low squats and assistance workout.

20kg Good Mornings 3x20

Low Squats

20kg 3x10

30kg 3x8

Stretches (low squat position held for 30 seconds x 5)

Leg press

Straight foot

100kg 1x10

120kg 2x10

150kg 2x10

Angled foot (45 degree's to work inner thigh)

100kg 4x10

120kg 3x8

Box Squats (fast)

20kg 1x20

30kg 2x20

40kg 2x20

Stretches to cool down.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

my head has hit a low today - not in the gym thankfully. Taking a day off, was supposed to be doing deads but will do them Thursday.

Slept all morning after taking youngest to nursery and getting other 2 off to school. hubby is making lunch and I'm forgetting carbs for the day, too much hassle for my brain today. Could happily sleep again but know I'll be up all night if I sleep too much.

Will be back fighting fit soon.. but just not today.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Recoup relax and fight another day .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheers.. that's the plan.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Back to feeling more human today! Not 100% but a lot better than yesterday. Gonna get my house in order (literally) today and then be free for deadlifting tomorrow.

Boring housewife chores, and hubby is out tonight. Not much to report.

Weight is up 1kg so need to get that sorted, wasn't good yesterday so back on track today.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Back on track and feeling a bit better today.. thankfully.

Looking forward to deadlift session later. Hoping I can rep the 70kg a bit more and work on holding my form again to make it habit.

Plan today is to eat well and keep on track for that workout. Really missed the gym the last couple of days.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Video your form and pop it up here , be good to see what your doing .


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

hey I'm subbed just found ya looks like ya focused, will be following


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Video your form and pop it up here , be good to see what your doing .


Eek at video but I'll get my friend to video, she tried last week but I stopped myself mid-lift as I started to hitch it.. really is instinctive if I'm not careful. Then when I got it right she was on the phone! :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> hey I'm subbed just found ya looks like ya focused, will be following


Cheers  I don't mind what I lift at the comp just taking part will be great experience so mainly trying to get form as right as I can at the moment.

lowering my squat and stopping myself from hitching up deadlifts are my main goals just now. :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Being brave.. posting vids here, hate them with a passion!

First is a 'bad lift' from the point of view that I do my knee bend.. but this is 80kg so a PB.






Next vid is repping 40kg, I'm happy with this.. but you can fill me in better where I'm going wrong from this.. lol






60kg - working on form






Deadlift session

20kg warm ups

40kg warm ups

60kg

1x10, 2x5

70kg

1x3

75kg - messy form

1x2

80kg PB - messy form

2x1

rack pulls

80kg 1x10

100kg 2x8

120kg 1x3

Straight Legged deadlift (fast)

40kg 1x10, 1x5

Face pulls and stretches to cool down.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Form looks pretty good to me, especially on the 40kg reps.

Little lower back rounding, back straight, look pretty tight, and you're not raising the hips first.

Nice!

Oh and 120kg rackpull, no messing about there  Where abouts are you pulling from? i.e. above knee level? below?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Form looks pretty good to me, especially on the 60kg reps.
> 
> Little lower back rounding, back straight, look pretty tight, and you're not raising the hips first.
> 
> ...


Just edited to add the 60kg in as I'd marked up the 40kg wrong sorry.  Thanks for the review - yeah can see the back rounding..

Oh and rack pulls were from above knee's trying to speed up my hips! lol Will add a pic..


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Just edited to add the 60kg in as I'd marked up the 40kg wrong sorry.  Thanks for the review - yeah can see the back rounding..


Lol already edited my post! Well people will have varied opinions but yea to me it looks pretty decent! Keep it up.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

wish my shoulders were further back but this is locked out.. 120kg rack pull.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Lol already edited my post! Well people will have varied opinions but yea to me it looks pretty decent! Keep it up.


Cheers! :thumbup1: Added pic of rack pull.  I'm definately pulling more so happy.. and form is getting better.. so happy! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stance looks wide as do hands , bring your head down a touch aswell so your not straining .

Id sack the rack pulls off and add in power shrugs heavy as fcuk .

Can't really see on my phone too well .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Heya Jane good to see a woman who's not afraid of the big compound lifts! Are all you ladies in the gym into your strength training then? I think its brilliant 

RE deadlift tech sink ya a$$ a bit more and imagine you're pushing your heels through the floor as hard as you can. You're hammies should be fcked after deadlifting as well as your back so make sure you engage them. keep chest up as well. Also like Ewen says bring feet in abit and hands with them just outside legs.

But way to go will be following ya progress!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Stance looks wide as do hands , bring your head down a touch aswell so your not straining .
> 
> Id sack the rack pulls off and add in power shrugs heavy as fcuk .
> 
> Can't really see on my phone too well .


Cool thanks, got some other stuff kindly suggested by Matt Griff



> Good mornings, Power cleans, hip thrusts, pull throughs, partial deadlifts, glute ham raises and box squats will serve you far better.


I did some good mornings and box squats on last squatting session so will add these in too. Def mixing it up! Back in the gym in the morning as taking saturday off (out tomorrow night).



Wardy21 said:


> Heya Jane good to see a woman who's not afraid of the big compound lifts! Are all you ladies in the gym into your strength training then? I think its brilliant
> 
> RE deadlift tech sink ya a$$ a bit more and imagine you're pushing your heels through the floor as hard as you can. You're hammies should be fcked after deadlifting as well as your back so make sure you engage them. keep chest up as well. Also like Ewen says bring feet in abit and hands with them just outside legs.
> 
> But way to go will be following ya progress!


Cheers! I fell in love with lifting in my teens but haven't been back to weights for about 15 years..

I have been lucky to join a gym with a really friendly female power lifter. We seem to have started a trend as are now up to 5 girls at any time training. Lovely to train with girls I must admit.. we have a giggle as well as lifting! We are nick named power princesses.. I'm the rebel as I won't wear pink! :innocent:

Anyway. thanks for the tips!  it's all improving and coming together. Am working on my hammy's too as think they are a weak link..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm glad you've sacked the leg press off


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> I'm glad you've sacked the leg press off


I can't promise I won't just do them for fun... :lol: But not till January now! I promise!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> I can't promise I won't just do them for fun... :lol: But not till January now! I promise!!


Haha its a start I guess .


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow Jane your doing fantastic, I'm so impressed! I thought I was subbed to this already... I am now


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't realise this as your journal till last night. you're going well - subbed now.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just got round to reading all this...good work!!! :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> View attachment 94440
> 
> 
> wish my shoulders were further back but this is locked out.. 120kg rack pull.


Holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee crap!!! you look as if you have thirty threee hundred thousand BBs on there...rack pull rack pulll...right I'm gonna see what I can do on one of those aswell...never done one before...you've inspired me to have a go....

runs off to find a rack machine!!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee crap!!! you look as if you have thirty threee hundred thousand BBs on there...rack pull rack pulll...right I'm gonna see what I can do on one of those aswell...never done one before...you've inspired me to have a go....
> 
> runs off to find a rack machine!!!


 :lol: They're a bit like leg presses in that you can amaze yourself.. I reckon I could've added another 20 on there (the blues are 20's the green is a 10), but we were ready to do some lighter work then  .

Matt had a good point about it messing up bars too so a lot of gyms don't allow them but you could do block pulls if that's the case.. :thumbup1: I don't clear them a lot though they are really for practice of locking out for me. and to speed me up a bit (I'm like a tortoise).



latblaster said:


> Just got round to reading all this...good work!!! :thumb:


Thanks :thumbup1:



Rykard said:


> I didn't realise this as your journal till last night. you're going well - subbed now.


 :beer: Cheers!



VanillaFace said:


> Wow Jane your doing fantastic, I'm so impressed! I thought I was subbed to this already... I am now


 :bounce: Thanks! I must admit it hit me as I went to bed.. I lifted my own weight last night! 81kg I am this morning.. and 80kg I lifted.. so give or take a bag of sugar. :lol:

Two girls I train with lift 105kg and 150kg so I never feel 'special' but it's great trying to close the gap at least. :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Off to get gym clothes on.. again! lol

My PL friend didn't train last night so I'm keeping her company in her deadlifts this morning and doing some light squats most likely.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Two girls I train with lift 105kg and 150kg so I never feel 'special' but it's great trying to close the gap at least. :lol:


150 wow, you will close the gap


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

JaneN40 said:


> Two girls I train with lift 105kg and 150kg so I never feel 'special' but it's great trying to close the gap at least. :lol:


** Note to self ** pull finger out and train harder..


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

> Two girls I train with lift 105kg and 150kg so I never feel 'special' but it's great trying to close the gap at least.


I wish I had girls to train with!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I wish I had girls to train with!


Same


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

VanillaFace said:


> I wish I had girls to train with!


i wish I had someone to train with (don't mind which sex)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

VanillaFace said:


> I wish I had girls to train with!





Kaywoodham said:


> Same


me too :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Rykard said:


> i wish I had someone to train with (don't mind which sex)


Yeah actually... I can't really be fussy either lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not sure how I managed it to be honest, just by accident. I was quite happy training alone, but having someone to spot and encourage you is great.  And given how well they lift and the fact they're doing what I wanted to do to is fantastic!  A couple of them are coming to the comp with me too so will be lovely to have encouragement to try to quash my nerves! lol

Just hope I can keep meeting up with them once Uni starts again in a couple of weeks.. my plan of early morning workouts is going to clash with working out with the girls.

Well, today I did upper body.

Chest press

20kg 1x10

30kg 2x8

Failed 35kg today though.. guess that is it being on the back of deadlift session (?)

Lateral raises

10kg 3x10

Dumbbell Press

10kg 3x10

Bicep Curls

20kg 2x10

Head Crusher

10kg 2x10

Single arm rows

10kg each arm

2x12

Barbell Rows

15kg 2x20

Clean and Press

20kg 3x10

Cable back pulls (seated / row type)

40kg 2x10

Pull ups (assisted - 6 plates up)

2x10

Dips

Bench dips 2x10

Assisted dips (6 plates up)

2x10

Cardio

Cross trainer 15mins

Of out tonight but keeping food on track. :thumbup1: Just hope there isn't too much cake type temptations at the party.. I will fail miserably if faced with cake! :whistling:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds like you fell nicely in there..

most people at mine train in pairs already .. may need to find another gym when stronger


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bet you feel great after a workout like that!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> sounds like you fell nicely in there..
> 
> most people at mine train in pairs already .. may need to find another gym when stronger


Might be worth asking around, I know it's hard to do though. I'm in a similar place with my horse riding at the moment, one riding buddy moved away and one is pregnant.. leave me pretty lonesome at the moment though I do have the odd occasion where I ride with company.

Hope something works out soon.. oh and as for the change of gym.. read back into my journal and I had loads of support for changing gyms as I was in one without free weights and was really nervous to move. So if there is another gym out there you think would be better.. make the switch! As Ewen said back on my first visit.. no monsters in there! :thumbup1:

- - - Updated - - -



latblaster said:


> Bet you great after a workout like that!!


Yeah light today but felt great. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

JaneN40 said:


> Might be worth asking around, I know it's hard to do though. I'm in a similar place with my horse riding at the moment, one riding buddy moved away and one is pregnant.. leave me pretty lonesome at the moment though I do have the odd occasion where I ride with company.
> 
> Hope something works out soon.. oh and as for the change of gym.. read back into my journal and I had loads of support for changing gyms as I was in one without free weights and was really nervous to move. So if there is another gym out there you think would be better.. make the switch! As Ewen said back on my first visit.. no monsters in there! :thumbup1:


i've only been in this one for a couple of months, it has way more equipment than the hotel gym I used to use (got a very cheap rate through work), but the free weights are is ok but only 1 full size olympic bar, 1 short olympic bar and 1 smith machine. DBs go to 30kg - which I thought was heavy when I was struggling with 16s but did 5x5 inc db press with 26s earlier in the week...

I will give it a couple more months and see how I'm going... it's helpful it's open 24/7 - i.e. early..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> i've only been in this one for a couple of months, it has way more equipment than the hotel gym I used to use (got a very cheap rate through work), but the free weights are is ok but only 1 full size olympic bar, 1 short olympic bar and 1 smith machine. DBs go to 30kg - which I thought was heavy when I was struggling with 16s but did 5x5 inc db press with 26s earlier in the week...
> 
> I will give it a couple more months and see how I'm going... it's helpful it's open 24/7 - i.e. early..


You sound a lot like I did before I moved.  Hope the move goes well when you make it, and you don't restrict yourself. :beer:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

JaneN40 said:


> You sound a lot like I did before I moved.  Hope the move goes well when you make it, and you don't restrict yourself. :beer:


tbh I wasn't training with weights as hard as i am now, it was more conditioning, but now i'm doing the weights a bit more seriously it's kinda coming together. I still need to lose a shed load of weight but the lifts are progressing in the right way, just need to sort out the diet and train consistently (which I am doing now)


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> tbh I wasn't training with weights as hard as i am now, it was more conditioning, but now i'm doing the weights a bit more seriously it's kinda coming together. I still need to lose a shed load of weight but the lifts are progressing in the right way, just need to sort out the diet and train consistently (which I am doing now)


I've spent years battling my weight and stalled the last 18 months, partly because of my disorder it turns out, but feels good to be back in control and lifting def helps. I was just riding before - summer 11 I rode 6 days a week but struggled to lose.

I've cut back my carbs somewhat (never below 50 but not above 100) and up'd my protein and it's really helped.  Feels good when you start getting things right doesn't it!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Feels good when you start getting things right doesn't it!


x2 on that


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

oh's sister got married and we were shocked at the photos..

I got from 129 (Dec10) to 110 (Nov 11) but injured my ankle playing badminton and since then gone back to 120. I need to sort the diet out properly and i am starting on that route. The difference in health and fitness though is quite staggering I agree..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> oh's sister got married and we were shocked at the photos..
> 
> I got from 129 (Dec10) to 110 (Nov 11) but injured my ankle playing badminton and since then gone back to 120. I need to sort the diet out properly and i am starting on that route. The difference in health and fitness though is quite staggering I agree..


Is that Kg or Lbs?

I've only switched my goals to Kg to keep in line with the lifting classes.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

JaneN40 said:


> Is that Kg or Lbs?
> 
> I've only switched my goals to Kg to keep in line with the lifting classes.


lbs lol I wish .. kgs


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> lbs lol I wish .. kgs


I was like '****... 110 lbs...' :lol:

Weight is soooo easy to gain and sooooo hard to lose (In my experience). Kudos for keeping on going.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Night out to friends 'vegas casino' party last night. Great fun and a lovely excuse to glam up. Hubby went for a Reservoir Dogs theme.. thankfully no ears involved! :lol:

Rest day today, I was designated driver (just for us) so managed to consume diet coke and 1 cupcake only.. not bad! :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You scrub up well Jane  people look so different out of their trackies lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You scrub up well Jane  people look so different out of their trackies lol


Thanks Queenie.  Had fun and great advice on here earlier on about spray tans etc so only fair to post the pics! lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You two look good together.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> You two look good together.


Thanks Latblaster  Been together a long time now (15 years). Weird being the same height in pics.. I had killer heels / platforms on. I'm a good bit shorter and was laughing with one shoe on I could only just touch the floor with my bare toes.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Helllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...you scrub up well missis...gorgeous...just swooshing by to say good morning......have a good one...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

love it!!! looking fabulous - you and Mr Jane look lovely and sooo glamorous - has this started a little dress up fetish?lols


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Helllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...you scrub up well missis...gorgeous...just swooshing by to say good morning......have a good one...


 :lol: Thanks! and Good morning! Thanks for dropping by. 



Loveleelady said:


> love it!!! looking fabulous - you and Mr Jane look lovely and sooo glamorous - has this started a little dress up fetish?lols


Thanks lovely  no fetish but was nice to have an excuse to get glam!  Looking forward to planning the next party..

Army or Sailor though that is the question at the moment.. I opted for sailor but think everyone is going army.. Hmmm do I conform or look odd one out graciously? Not sure if my self confidence would stand up to that or not.

Anyway.. first things first gotta get my butt moving once picked up toddler from nursery, not been to the gym since Friday.. tutt tutt Jane.

**** enter butt kick here please ****


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok.. did it! 

Squats - depth in mind again.

20kg 4x10

30kg 5x8

40kg 3x4 Video uploading

50kg 1x1 - not so happy with the depth on this - video uploading

Good Mornings

20kg 3x20

Box Squats

40kg 3x10

Cardio:

20 mins intervals on x-trainer

Sit ups (medicine ball 3kg)

4x10

Stretches

took some video footage so need to upload that to You tube.

Lovely solo session today, quiet gym too, getting busier as I left but only 1 person when I started.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

40kg






50kg






Not really chuffed with the depth, but think it's getting better on the 40's. Will review the other vids and see how it looks.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You're doing what i do... bum is going up first and everything else follows. Maybe Ewen or Griff may be able to say why but i'm sure it's due to a weakness in one of the leg muscles?

Do they feel right when u do them? x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Hun depth is just not there I'm afraid to be brutally honest its no where near .

But .

It can be fixed , it looks like all your tendons/muscles are too tight and maybe foot spacing a little narrow its hard to see .

@MattGriff <he's the best man for help on this .

I would say do some dynamic stretching first and hip flexor stretching then use a low box to squat to even just bodyweight for now .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> Hey Hun depth is just not there I'm afraid to be brutally honest its no where near .
> 
> But .
> 
> ...


Yeah, tbh i noticed a huge difference with my squatting when box squats were introduced. This ^^ good advice.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You're doing what i do... bum is going up first and everything else follows. Maybe Ewen or Griff may be able to say why but i'm sure it's due to a weakness in one of the leg muscles?
> 
> Do they feel right when u do them? x


No. and the 50kg def didn't feel right hence the head shake! lol Ironically I'm getting lower on the 40's than I was.. hence the video as I've trained twice on my own for squats now and know depth is a real issue.



ewen said:


> Hey Hun depth is just not there I'm afraid to be brutally honest its no where near .
> 
> But .
> 
> ...


Thanks Ewen, honesty is what I'm after! No point sugar soaping things for me to get my ass kicked in December with failed lifts.

I've trained twice alone now, and forgot the exercises I needed today from Griff so will have to write out a routine I think for me to follow.

The lighter weights felt better, but I can get a lot lower if I squat alone (no bar) the bar feels almost like it pinches my back in at the top and affects my range of movement. 

I am quite wide in stance, but will get vid next time of both angles, I was just trying to see myself where my butt was at! lol

Am only squatting once a week so not sure if that's enough... or whether to do light squat work / stretches etc more often.

I'll try and put up the vid of me that shows my natural squats. 

All advice welcome! :thumbup1: and taken constructively.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I only squat once a week and I use a Texas power bar with knurling that leaves my skin like its just been sanded lol so no excuses


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> I only squat once a week and I use a Texas power bar with knurling that leaves my skin like its just been sanded lol so no excuses


lol no idea what that is.. but then you're a big strongman.. 

I'll have a read back at the exercises @MattGriff recommended before and what you've said too and add them together to a routine for once a week.

I'm starting to think I should ditch the idea of December though you know.. :lol: Just concentrate on getting the form and depth right on all three lifts and see what 2013 brings.. :whistling:

Need to get a training programme straight too. I've fitted into what my friend is doing but she's just switched with her PL coach now and to be honest I won't get to train with her enough to be working her routine. So need one of my own and to get it sorted. Back to Uni 1st Oct. 

I don't mind, it was never my plan to compete this year when I started out, but want to get the foundations right.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You're doing what i do... bum is going up first and everything else follows. Maybe Ewen or Griff may be able to say why but i'm sure it's due to a weakness in one of the leg muscles?
> 
> Do they feel right when u do them? x


I can see what you mean looking at the vids that my butt moves first.. need to drive with legs more like deads I guess..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I think you might be better just squatting benching and deadlifting 3x a week and nothing else just til your form is spot on then form a routine to strengthen each lift .

Don't be giving up on the comp its a learning curve and competing is fun you just need the basics in place then progress them that's all .


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done for posting some vids up jane. you,ve got a bit of work to do, but tbh the earlier you address the issues the quicker you get it sorted


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> :lol: Thanks! and Good morning! Thanks for dropping by.
> 
> Thanks lovely  no fetish but was nice to have an excuse to get glam!  Looking forward to planning the next party..
> 
> ...


stand out!!!! be different!

i always dress a bit different from the rest of the girls and get loads of compliments and questions about where i get my outfits

blending in is boring its gud to be different


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> I think you might be better just squatting benching and deadlifting 3x a week and nothing else just til your form is spot on then form a routine to strengthen each lift .
> 
> Don't be giving up on the comp its a learning curve and competing is fun you just need the basics in place then progress them that's all .


So do all three in one session - like 5x5 sort of plan? or 1 session of each lift per week and nothing else?



bongon95 said:


> well done for posting some vids up jane. you,ve got a bit of work to do, but tbh the earlier you address the issues the quicker you get it sorted


Thanks  def on a mission to sort the issues first before moving on. :thumbup1:



Loveleelady said:


> stand out!!!! be different!
> 
> i always dress a bit different from the rest of the girls and get loads of compliments and questions about where i get my outfits
> 
> blending in is boring its gud to be different


Shall stick to sailor then.. do feel it's something I could use again  and goes with my tattoo's / love of 50's.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Final vid - middle part has me doing body weight squats.. trying to 'see' if I'm deeper in the mirror..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Jane, I don't want to talk about depth, you have already been given great advice but I do want to nag you about safety.

Those Bars at the side are there to catch the barbell should you fail, but they only work if you adjust then to the correct height.

Raise them UP, squat with just the bar and if the bar hits them, lower them and go again until you find the max height you can have them without touching them.

OK Nag over, I'm a whiny old man and I cant help it.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi Jane, I don't want to talk about depth, you have already been given great advice but I do want to nag you about safety.
> 
> Those Bars at the side are there to catch the barbell should you fail, but they only work if you adjust then to the correct height.
> 
> ...


thanks for the nag.. I did look at the vid and think they're low compared to the bar.. I did need them once a couple of weeks back so will remember to adjust one higher and test them next time I promise.  I'm also ordering a belt next week (finally) so that will help too. I am being careful not to lift the 50kg too much as that was the one I had to bail out on - luckily I had the bench for box squats and was in a position where I couldn't get up! very embarrassing but I managed to lean forward to put the bar on the rack..

Nag is duly noted and will be listened too I promise!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I think ewen? posted a link to a series of squat vids on elitefts I think 'so you think you can squat'






this goes through all the issues people have with the squat and how to put them right. Sorted me out on a couple of things. hth


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> I think ewen? posted a link to a series of squat vids on elitefts I think 'so you think you can squat'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks turning off LA Ink to watch this now.. and save to my fav's. :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good post rich I totally forgot about it lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks all who've supported / helped today, truly appreciate it. Have gone through feeling a bit pants if I'm honest to realising I just need to keep working and learning... Watched the first 3 parts of the vid's, off to bed now.. dreaming of better squatting. 

Cheers!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The first two bw squats you hit correct depth, so you can get there.

I wonder if it's a balance thing as you had your arms out in front of you for those bw squats.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I like that last vid Jane, don't think your form is that bad if I'm honest (from a bbers point of view anyway!). I notice you have a tendency to end up with your CoG over the balls of your feet and you then fight to maintain your balance and avoid tipping forward. If you 'sit back' a bit more as you come down the bar will be a little bit further back and stop that happening.

Great job!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

glad the vids helped :thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> The first two bw squats you hit correct depth, so you can get there.
> 
> I wonder if it's a balance thing as you had your arms out in front of you for those bw squats.


Could well be, in the vid link for 'so you think you can squat' it really helps to see the backside position in support - think maybe some more BW squats at home with no weight would help - with correct shape at the backside and then just more with bar at the gym till I get it ingrained. lol More vids to watch should help with my legs too, I do think I'm not driving hips / legs enough looking at them too.



defdaz said:


> I like that last vid Jane, don't think your form is that bad if I'm honest (from a bbers point of view anyway!). I notice you have a tendency to end up with your CoG over the balls of your feet and you then fight to maintain your balance and avoid tipping forward. If you 'sit back' a bit more as you come down the bar will be a little bit further back and stop that happening.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks  I wasn't too bad with it personally, but need the depth to do powerlifting comps, hence the efforts :lol: if you don't get your legs at the right angle then it's not a good lift. Also for maxing the weight it's important to get it right or you end up with injuries.. hence my not going any heavier...



Rykard said:


> glad the vids helped :thumbup1:


 :thumbup1: Going to try and watch more today.. think my foot angle, drive in the legs and hips may be wrong and also my butt doesn't come 'up and back' enough.. all good pointers to work on. 

Had to laugh at my hubby.. he came home from his night out and said 'what you watching'... I said 'so you think you can squat'.. he looked well confused and said why you watching that? I was like.. well cos I want to improve my squatting..

Yup.. he thought I meant squatting in a house.. Weirdo! :lol: Even worse.. he'd been on diet coke all night as he was driving..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

[so hobby thinks your squat tech is fine :whistling:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> [so hobby thinks your squat tech is fine :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:

He's always saying I have strong legs.. :innocent: I ride horses so it comes with the territory I guess. lol Just more quads than hammy's I'm finding out.. maybe I need to do some stirrupless riding again.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that bareback ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Is that bareback ?


Lol 

Jane do you ride western ? Our lass loves it


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

a couple of the things I got from the vids, were i need to work my core more and better and get my arms/shoulders tighter and pull the bar down to my 'traps' ..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks all who've supported / helped today, truly appreciate it. *Have gone through feeling a bit pants *if I'm honest to realising I just need to keep working and learning...
> 
> Cheers!


cough...ahem...do YOU mind? being pants is my job! :laugh:...hey you...when I first started I nearly burst a blood vessel lifting up the 20kg bar!! never mind anything else...and even though my squatting technique is akin to a drunken badger coming home from the boozer at 1 in the morning I've managed to lift up to 85kg at one stage...okay okay...it was pretty poor but it went up, errr..or down? hahaha...anyway, I digress. I'm still learning and due to my injury weights are down but you HAVE to just keep plodding on and bit by bit things do happend. I never thought in a hundred years I'd be doing half the stuff I do now. I was nearly 15 stone and couldn't rrun 4 feet without lying down under an oxygen tent for 5 hours....different story now but it was hard.

My point being lovely JaneN40...is that in the bad times you switch onto automatic pilot and you get through it, then you take a deep breath, dig deep and progress...every painful lesson and every 1.25kg you move up is an UP!!! it's progress right?

Soooooooooo....errrrmm.....hee hee...sorry...just trying to keep you afloat...I'll never be the one who can give you good advice cos frankly getting my knickers on the right way round in the morning is a bit of a struggle for me...but...if you need a bit of support I hope that I can crash in and help a bit.....ya know...cos I'm so wise :mellow:

DON'T say it...just don't....:laugh: take care missis...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Is that bareback ?


lol only time I tried jumping on a horse bareback I slipped off as soon as it started walking.. think it was something to do with my giggling too much mind you! :lol:



ewen said:


> Lol
> 
> Jane do you ride western ? Our lass loves it


I love the look of western riding and the big cantle on the saddle if I'm honest! :thumbup1: They're much nicer saddles for staying seated. 

How old is your girl Ewen? She's lucky to find western in the UK mind you it's taking off a bit more now.

I ride Dressage mostly but hack out in forestry / beaches where I keep my horse, and also do a bit of jumping (x-country and show jumping) though my boy is not convinced that jumps won't eat him yet, so it's a bit of a work in progress still. I'm not the worlds best rider as only been riding 8 years, and my horse is young at 6 but we have fun.  When I'm not falling off! lol

I love the idea of trec but without transport it's too hard to get too.. maybe one day!



Rykard said:


> a couple of the things I got from the vids, were i need to work my core more and better and get my arms/shoulders tighter and pull the bar down to my 'traps' ..


Yeah, I think we can all learn from that bit.. I think mostly I'm being too 'natural' minded and not engaging everything conciously it's really got me thinking.. I'm working on form on deads and when it's not too heavy I can hold good form a lot easier now, so need to apply this to my squats for sure and the vids will really help me keep that in mind. It was interesting about the mirrors too as I use our mirror to gauge how deep I'm going. All stuff to work on..

Good thing.. I'm a bit sore today glutes, quades, hammys so work in progress is helping for sure.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife is 28 she used to train horses break them and she got to ride as much as she liked she lived in oz for a year riding western and carried on over here , she's always been Round horses and studied at college .

I was brought up on a farm for a while where I learnt to ride I wanted to be a jockey but I wasn't short enough lol

We was going to go to my cousins place in Colorado and do a cattle drive but decided not to as its far too overpriced plus id get a donkey lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ewen said:


> We was going to go to my cousins place in Colorado and do a cattle drive but decided not to as its far too overpriced plus id get a donkey lol


sounds like that Billy Crystal movie lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> cough...ahem...do YOU mind? being pants is my job! :laugh:...hey you...when I first started I nearly burst a blood vessel lifting up the 20kg bar!! never mind anything else...and even though my squatting technique is akin to a drunken badger coming home from the boozer at 1 in the morning I've managed to lift up to 85kg at one stage...okay okay...it was pretty poor but it went up, errr..or down? hahaha...anyway, I digress. I'm still learning and due to my injury weights are down but you HAVE to just keep plodding on and bit by bit things do happend. I never thought in a hundred years I'd be doing half the stuff I do now. I was nearly 15 stone and couldn't rrun 4 feet without lying down under an oxygen tent for 5 hours....different story now but it was hard.
> 
> My point being lovely JaneN40...is that in the bad times you switch onto automatic pilot and you get through it, then you take a deep breath, dig deep and progress...every painful lesson and every 1.25kg you move up is an UP!!! it's progress right?
> 
> ...


Support always welcomed!  and very much appreciated. You have got great points in there too.. I am a funny one for my moods - as explained on here earlier, and you'll def see them dip and rise.. like a squat bar sometimes it's harder to get them to rise. Just gotta keep going.. as you say every 1.25 is progress and every improvement in form makes that all the more viable.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Wife is 28 she used to train horses break them and she got to ride as much as she liked she lived in oz for a year riding western and carried on over here , she's always been Round horses and studied at college .
> 
> I was brought up on a farm for a while where I learnt to ride I wanted to be a jockey but I wasn't short enough lol
> 
> We was going to go to my cousins place in Colorado and do a cattle drive but decided not to as its far too overpriced plus id get a donkey lol


Sounds so cool!  You're both lucky.

I had a friend did some trail riding in the USA and she said it was amazing as the horses know every foot of every scary drop etc.

I grew up inner london city kid, so rode for the first time in my teens. I did stay on a farm in France for a month as a younger kid and swatted flies of a french heavy horse! lol Fell in love with horses that day and kept that love I guess. My boy is a New Forest pony I've had from a foal - he was untamed still so it was lovely taming him and he's very gentle / loving but a strong lad to ride, loves to show off to any other strong geldings.. but he'll settle as he gets older... I hope! lol Mostly just owning / grooming / being around horses is wonderful. My lad lives out at the moment but I really miss a stable etc, from the contact and time spent on a yard mainly relaxing with him. lol Sounds odd to some I guess. I do want him back stabled when I am finished at Uni it's just not viable while I'm in Uni.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Just noticed I was summoned here.

I will give you an answer a bit later on tad busy at the min.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Just noticed I was summoned here.
> 
> I will give you an answer a bit later on tad busy at the min.


Thanks Matt  It was surrounding my video's posted squatting.. form and depth.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok there are several errors in the way you are squatting.

Firstly you need to decide what type of squat you are doing, you are pushing your hips back then allowing your knees to travel forward. You can't do both and be a good squatter.

The two main types of squat are the Olympic Back Squat (also known as high bar)and the Power Squat (also known as low bar).

The Oly squat will develop the quads more but will use less weight - it is generally considered a more athletic style squat suitable for those who perform explosive movements, jumping, running, kicking and the like.

The Power Squat is about maximal weight moving and is generally used by Powerlifters and sometimes strongmen when after a large squat.

Assuming from your entry into a competition you want to be performing the power squat.

Here are a few guide points as it is hard to see from the angle of the video everything.

1: The bar should rest just above the rear delts and below the uppermost 'head' of the traps - ie most surface contact possible.

2: Feet shoulder be slightly wider than shoulder width as a minimum (going from the position of the heel).

3: Depending on your flexibility the feet will need to be angled outward somewhere between 30 and 45 degrees.

4: The back should be contracted hard to retain stability (the lower back especially)

5: If wearing a belt a large breath should be taken and the gut pushed into the belt, if no belt you still push the abs out but against nothing to aid stability.

6: Weight should be shifted to the outside and heel of the feel (if wearing heeled shoes/boots etc) or to the outside of the foot if wearing flat shoes (Note: Do not wear trainers)

7: The hips break backwards as if sitting on a toilet

8: The knees get pushed outward to follow the tracking of the toes, this will also allow the hips drop lower.

9: Keep the back as upright as possible (some forward motion is acceptable) but keep sitting back, if you are worried about depth- keep sitting backward - you will get there eventually. Sitting back will place the balance on the back half of the foot and stop the knees travelling forward.

10: Apply the reverse to lift - aside the knees, keep pushing them out as you come up to engage the large thigh muscles and glutes.

Ok as you are a beginner I would recommend extensive stretching (Google hip flexor stretches and IT band stretches) before and after training (not just on squat days).

In addition place a box/bench behind you which is at the correct depth for powerlifting - this means the top of your thigh at the hip crease is below the level of your knee.

Squat down until you touch the box each and every rep and once you are used to the feeling of depth remove the box.

I cannot stress enough the importance of training with other powerlifters! This is pivotal in most peoples lifting.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Ok there are several errors in the way you are squatting.
> 
> Firstly you need to decide what type of squat you are doing, you are pushing your hips back then allowing your knees to travel forward. You can't do both and be a good squatter.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for taking the time to post the above. 

I do want to power squat and will keep this in mind, this along with the vids posted earlier will really help me visualise what I need to achieve.

I am keeping my stance wide but could be slightly wider and still be inside the rack. Also have my feet angled. I've been training barefoot as learnt that my running trainers were making me feel uneven / springy. So will try flat as have been exploring what are best.

Will also work on stretches and find something lower to squat to. Everyone uses a bench but it's not low enough for me as I'm short (5'3), so think I need something a bit shorter to make it the right level of depth.

Also think imagining the box is there will help me keep the same position (sitting on the loo).

I am adding a belt soon too.. ordering it monday so that'll give me something for my abs / belly to push against too.

Thanks again, feel much better about what I should be aiming for and hopefully I can transfer this with practice. :thumbup1:

I train with a female power lifter, and 2 others who are aiming for power lifting (one in the same comp - different weight class and been training longer). I will be training solo occasionally now due to Uni starting back but will be fitting in as much as I can with the girls. I do deadlifts, squats and bench once a week at the moment but sadly that won't last.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Off to deadlift with company this morning  Normally do deads in the evenings so looking forward to morning lifts and perhaps a tad more energy! 

Weight is down to 80.8kg this morning.. chuffed with that as my time of the month / low time is over now so 3 weeks of progress to come. Going to be good... totally good no, puddings. Will get some sugar free jelly to tide me over when I 'need' a pudding.

goal weight - under 75kg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Off to deadlift with company this morning  Normally do deads in the evenings so looking forward to morning lifts and perhaps a tad more energy!
> 
> Weight is down to 80.8kg this morning.. chuffed with that as my time of the month / low time is over now so 3 weeks of progress to come. Going to be good... totally good no, puddings. Will get some sugar free jelly to tide me over when I 'need' a pudding.
> 
> goal weight - under 75kg


 :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely deadlift session form is really holding together for bigger weights now. 

20kg 1x10

40kg 3x10

60kg 3x3

70kg 2x2

80kg 1x1

Working sets 60kg 3x5

Lat pull downs

25kg 3x8

Rows (barbell)

40kg 3x8

Back Rows (cable machine)

15kg High grip 2x8

15kg Medium grip 2x8

15kg Low Grip 2x8

Assisted pull ups (wide grip for back) 5th plate up

1x10 3x5

Also worked out a lower box for box squats, it's a table kind of thing for jumping up onto - so has grip on top and can be wheeled into place. I can use a smaller barbell at first or move the box over to the squat rack  will also allow safer squats on my own too.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

70kg x2


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking better , still need to sit into it a bit more as its mainly back do the movement .


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ewen said:


> Looking better , still need to sit into it a bit more as its mainly back do the movement .


damn you got there before me lol. Was about to say it looked like there was too much back and to little legs.. will have to get a vid of me doing deads and squats sorted out at some point...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Looking better , still need to sit into it a bit more as its mainly back do the movement .





Rykard said:


> damn you got there before me lol. Was about to say it looked like there was too much back and to little legs.. will have to get a vid of me doing deads and squats sorted out at some point...


Thanks both, yeah can still see it's back pulling a bit, but am feeling the drive a bit more in my legs so hoping it's coming together (slowly) lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It is getting there you just lack flexibility ill try link some vids .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I do the dynamic stretches that dorian shows in the first few mins , the Welsh guy is a member on here .

I'll link a hip flexor stretch I do .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not the video I wanted but gives you an idea .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Ewen  Really not a flexible person so totally agree.  I'm off on school run in a bit but will have a nosey at them - was looking at some stretches with bands I can do at the gym too  Would be nice to have some bits I can do at home too. 

Working on clean and press tonight (towards chest pressing but solo), cardio and stretching tonight.  And if it stays dry we are planning to get some tyres out for flipping in the carpark on sunday afternoon! First tyre flipping for me (other than setting up horse jumps in the past), so should be fun.. but tiring! 

Really do appreciate the help


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow lots  lol have a good day .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Wow lots  lol have a good day .


That's what happens when I type fast and run! :lol: didn't get time to re-read my post.. oops!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> I do the dynamic stretches that dorian shows in the first few mins , the Welsh guy is a member on here .
> 
> I'll link a hip flexor stretch I do .


Just had a watch of both, have used them in other programmes / classes so will add them into what my warm ups and cool downs. Top tip, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

2nd rep on deads was better than the first. Looked good


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> 2nd rep on deads was better than the first. Looked good


Thanks, I get really nervous when being filmed.. gotta get over that as it's handy to view back. I was laughing before starting it as every other time my friend has tried to film my deads, I've mucked them up! Maybe the 2nd one was more relaxed than the first.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tiredness hit me again today.. but I am training this evening so hit the sack for 3 hours.. still hard to get up but feel ready for the gym at 6.30pm. 

Gotta keep an eye on this, as it's now out of my cycle time so might need to speak to my GP next time I am due to see him. Will worry about that later.






Shared from Ewen's journal today - Terry Hollands training for WSM

Note to self.. check out his form for deads  well it's never a hardship to watch Terry. :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Light session tonight

Bench Press

20kg 1x10

30kg 2x5

40kg - failed..  still can't get it! lol I try.. it moved a bit so getting better.. one day

Clean & Press

15kg 5x10

(for cardio)

Shoulder Press (dumbell)

15kg (7.5 each arm) 3x10

Sit ups with 4kg medicine ball

2x15

3x8

Stretches 

And... while I was doing that.... I won an Inzer Hardcore Squat suit on eBay! :bounce: £45 including postage.

Happy days!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Top stuff and happy days for the suit


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning!

It's Friday.. week before Uni starts.. although lectures don't start till the 1st Oct.

It's also Autumn Equinox tomorrow, I'm one for watching and embracing the seasons as they change so you'll have to forgive my excitement.

Weighed for the week today... 80.2kg :bounce:

Really want to hit the 70's this next week so being good.. no treat night tonight. :innocent:

No weighing for a week now..

Rest day today but will do some stretches at home. :thumbup1:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sun is shining, blue sky and the garden has been neglected while I've been feeling rough and generally busy.

So, today my cardio of gardening and digging over / weeding veggie patch for autumn is the story of the day. 

Also, made a decision to put my horse up for a sharer locally. He'll stay where he is, but hopefully someone will benefit from riding him and he'll benefit from more exercise. He's more than capable of it but isn't a childrens / novice ride so it's hard to find a suitable sharer for a strong horse sometimes (not that i've ever looked before). lol

I'm hoping to pick up a new car Friday so will be runnin around next week. An Alfa Romeo 2.0 Lusso (lurverly) 2004 so new to me but has great service history, though it's due a service now so that is on my list of to do. Hoping it's not tooooo thirsty on fuel, but it'll e a lovely drive. :wub:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I cannot stress enough the importance of training with other powerlifters! This is pivotal in most peoples lifting.


Oh sod! I'm doomed.....:laugh:

Hey there, just swooshing through...I really admire your commitment..I'm poop at that due to being as confident as a chocolate firegard about my technique and ability...you are inspiring me to keep trying...although clearly as I train alone I am doomed to be poop forever..hahahaha...take care missis and hope the new car runs nice for you...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh sod! I'm doomed.....:laugh:
> 
> Hey there, just swooshing through...I really admire your commitment..I'm poop at that due to being as confident as a chocolate firegard about my technique and ability...you are inspiring me to keep trying...although clearly as I train alone I am doomed to be poop forever..hahahaha...take care missis and hope the new car runs nice for you...


Thanks Flubs for dropping by.  And yes hope the car runs nice too... sweating on my student finance arriving on time now.. :whistling: Wish I was rich but alas not.

confidence is a really funny thing Flubs, very well studied in sport, and it's far easier to push yourself when you have company. I can totally relate :beer: keep doing what you're doing and knowing you're doing what's best for you! That is all any of us can do I think.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Had a stupid accident this morning.. :huh: You're going to laugh I know..

I wanted to know the tax date for my car.. so nipped down in my slippers - got down my path and stairs fine (we're on a hill) stepped from my gate to the tarmac pavement and bang.. down I go like a ton of bricks!  I've hurt my right knee, hand and ankle.. not severely but sore enough and grazed knee through my jeans.

Been down to my horse to feed him and couldn't even walk the field without my ankle playing up.. so no gym again today.. might so some upper body at home later.

Blooming nightmare. :stupid:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea it made me laugh a little bit, but it's really F unpleasant falling over.

Just relax & enjoy the rain.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yea it made me laugh a little bit, but it's really F unpleasant falling over.
> 
> Just relax & enjoy the rain.


I'd be the same! Only I was the one sat on the deck wanting to cry (hate being a girl sometimes) and hoping no one saw me at the same time.. hard to get up fast when you're in pain! :wacko: My hubby hadn't even realised I'd gone out of the house so just as well I never broke anything! :lol:

As for the rain.. Hmmmf I was gonna say summer is over but we've had this all year eh! At least I did some gardening and cut the grass yesterday.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

did something similar myself the other week, slipped on the porch step in my slippers and went down funny.. not pleasant - hopefully no serious damage done.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh dear, I hope all will be ok soon...it really shakes you up when you fall doesnt' it...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> did something similar myself the other week, slipped on the porch step in my slippers and went down funny.. not pleasant - hopefully no serious damage done.


hope you were ok.. I'm better today think a day feeling sorry for myself helped. :innocent:



Flubs said:


> oh dear, I hope all will be ok soon...it really shakes you up when you fall doesnt' it...


Yep not a spring chicken any more.

Well good news is.. I'm up and ready to hit the gym with my friend at 10am, deadlifts this morning  Need to get some squats done soon but not gonna push my knee after yesterday. She'll squat Wed with her PL trainer so I'll try and fit in something similar. 

Really ****ed off at student finance today..was supposed to have a term of money in today, but alas my bank balance is bare.. feel like old mother hubbard. Lined up a car for Friday so seriously SERIOUSLY need it in by then or I'll be mega ****ing ****ed.

So.. today's lifting session will be brought to you by AGGRESSION. Channelling the energy and all that positive stuff.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

good girl you back on track

but al that student finance bull**** would be enuff ta send you mental but sure at least it will stop you from wastin it on all the 50p a vodkas down the union lols


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> good girl you back on track
> 
> but al that student finance bull**** would be enuff ta send you mental but sure at least it will stop you from wastin it on all the 50p a vodkas down the union lols


lol if only my life was that easy Lovely. With three kids, a horse and a commute of 110 miles a day to Uni, I need that money.. not want it to drink. :wacko: So them paying it what we are now thinking in 3-5 days is a pain in the butt. It's the hardest part of going back to school.. hubby works part time from home, I volunteer (for experience in a mental health unit) or don't work and I'm getting a bit sick of being skint to be honest.

Ahh well.. there are worse off in the world. Really hope they don't bugger up my car for Friday though as my car is not going to make another term I don't think. :huh:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ah god girl thats horrible, i hate hearing of people struggling financially nothing worse,

do you have any skills you could use to make money?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> ah god girl thats horrible, i hate hearing of people struggling financially nothing worse,
> 
> do you have any skills you could use to make money?


I don't have the time once Uni starts next week.. long commute and a full time course. I know a lot of students who have looked all year for work around Uni, I did work freelance for a while (secretarial) but when I had baby I had to give it up as you're not allowed contact with your clients so they go else where. It'll be worth it in the end, but is a pain on days like this when they give you a date to be paid and then change it.. would be like your employer saying you're not getting your salary for another week.

Ahh well.. off to drop baby to nursery and the gym. Thank goodness I can cover the direct debits on Wednesday with working tax credit from hubby.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

thats a whil long commute every day - well sure sounds like you must really want to do the course if you make all those sacrifices so fair play ta ya and i guess when i think back i was the same went through the tuff times to get to the good ones so you keep going girl and it will all work out

get on the ohone to student loans and see if u can get it speeded up and maybe look if your eligible for bursaries etc maybe think instead of volunteering could you get paid to do whatever it is you do in that time lol like reverse volunteering

even this is thinking outside box - your gonna be surrounded by students is there a way you could make money out of them? think how lazy a lot of them are u cud use your secretarial skills and diarise their nitelife arrangements lols aw you see where im going maybe a wee opportunity somewhere to make money

or move closer to uni - just some wee thoughts have a lovely day


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Sun is shining, blue sky and the garden has been neglected while I've been feeling rough and generally busy.
> 
> So, today my cardio of gardening and digging over / weeding veggie patch for autumn is the story of the day.
> 
> ...


nice I got the 1.6 147


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> thats a whil long commute every day - well sure sounds like you must really want to do the course if you make all those sacrifices so fair play ta ya and i guess when i think back i was the same went through the tuff times to get to the good ones so you keep going girl and it will all work out
> 
> get on the ohone to student loans and see if u can get it speeded up and maybe look if your eligible for bursaries etc maybe think instead of volunteering could you get paid to do whatever it is you do in that time lol like reverse volunteering
> 
> ...


Thanks Lovely.. really happy where we are living, and won't be forever. I've got 2 girls in school and one in nursery too so moving really not an option. I knew what I was taking on when I took the course, it's just frustrating when they don't pay the money on time and act like it isn't important. lol

Will see how the year goes but hopefully get some paid employment in the summer break next year.  Fingers x'd. I haven't been well this year, and had a big Crash at the end of May / June so the summer has been recovery for me mentally mainly.



Dai Jones said:


> nice I got the 1.6 147


Do you love her Dai? What year is yours? I was looking at the 1.6 but this one came up and although it's bigger I'm hoping won't be too thirsty. lol They're lovely cars, I did think about a 156 sportswagon for the estate size but not sure need it at the moment - we do when we go camping but that isn't often at the moment.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Deadlift Session

warm up

40kg 2x10

60kg 1x5

70kg 1x3

80kg 2x1

90kg Off the floor but failed.

80kg 2x1

70kg 3x3

40kg 5x10 for cardio / speed

Gutted not to have done the 90kg but to get it of the floor twice was a bonus..

Kept really good form to and including the 70kg

80kg still a little slow n' laboured but getting better. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Do you love her Dai? What year is yours? I was looking at the 1.6 but this one came up and although it's bigger I'm hoping won't be too thirsty. lol They're lovely cars, I did think about a 156 sportswagon for the estate size but not sure need it at the moment - we do when we go camping but that isn't often at the moment.


yeh I have to admit it is a good car its on a 51 plate one thing to look out for is suspension they are a nightmere


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I have to admit it is a good car its on a 51 plate one thing to look out for is suspension they are a nightmere


Thanks  I'm happy to spend a bit on it if I have to.. have been used to that with my current car.. will just be nice having something that looks like it's worth the money I spend on it... and hopefully doesn't throw a curveball every week.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I have to admit it is a good car its on a 51 plate one thing to look out for is suspension they are a nightmere


How much do you pay for servicing? I got a quote from a place in Cardiff and it's £200 for a service and another £500 for a cambelt change!!! :whistling: broke the news to hubby.. Will shop around locally as may be cheaper around here.

- - - Updated - - -

Great news... got my money sorted out.. due wednesday so off to Gloucester on Friday  Driving home in a lovely alfa will make it worth while.. get 100 miles to get to know her! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Slept so much better for knowing that my money is sorted and car can still go ahead on Friday. 

Off to opticians and town this morning.. hate getting my eyes done, was suppose to have the money for new glasses too but that'll have to wait till tomorrow. I can at least get the check up done. I hate it because they always give me warnings these last few years. I'm really short sighted and they've got to warn me about retina detachment symptoms.. makes me paranoid then.  I have had a few symptoms after falling off my horse once, but to be honest put it down to a headache rather than my sight.. but I do remember well their words now. Hopefully not anything to worry over.. can't worry about what the future hold's can we eh.

Bit off eating at the moment, just don't fancy anything much. Need to sort this out really.

No gym today but feels good after yesterday, no doms either which is nice considering I worked hard.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

glad you got the money stuff sorted - that will be one huge weight off your mind.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

hey jane, whats the weather looking like down your way, im supposed to be working in ammanford this week but havnt been yet due to this crap weather


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

yeh thats great money sorted sounds all good


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> I don't have the time once Uni starts next week.. long commute and a full time course. I know a lot of students who have looked all year for work around Uni, I did work freelance for a while (secretarial) but when I had baby I had to give it up as you're not allowed contact with your clients so they go else where. It'll be worth it in the end, but is a pain on days like this when they give you a date to be paid and then change it.. would be like your employer saying you're not getting your salary for another week.
> 
> Ahh well.. off to drop baby to nursery and the gym. Thank goodness I can cover the direct debits on Wednesday with working tax credit from hubby.


I feel your pain. Although I'm not in uni now, I was planning on going to uni to do midwifery but then I fell pregnant and there was absolutely no way we could afford for both Jimbo and I to go to uni and raise a baby. Especially doing health care as you only get a bursery and no other help! I know a few girls who have started midwifery this year and have babies that have had to give up their house and move back with their parents because the can't afford to live independently. They don't make it easy for you students!! thankfully this is Jimbos final year and although his course is full time he's only in a couple of days a week which allows for a part time job. I also make and sell cakes to bring a bit extra money in, not much but anything will do! couldn't afford to go back to work with the price of childcare nowadays!

All the hard work will be worth it the end though!! is the course your doing in mental health nursing other general nursing?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> hey jane, whats the weather looking like down your way, im supposed to be working in ammanford this week but havnt been yet due to this crap weather


Weather is wet n' not too warm, I must admit have had heating on the last two evenings to take the chill off the house.  def need warm clothes, what do you do for work?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Weather is wet n' not too warm, I must admit have had heating on the last two evenings to take the chill off the house.  def need warm clothes, what do you do for work?


im a bricklayer, so im glad i havnt bothered to travl down now.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I feel your pain. Although I'm not in uni now, I was planning on going to uni to do midwifery but then I fell pregnant and there was absolutely no way we could afford for both Jimbo and I to go to uni and raise a baby. Especially doing health care as you only get a bursery and no other help! I know a few girls who have started midwifery this year and have babies that have had to give up their house and move back with their parents because the can't afford to live independently. They don't make it easy for you students!! thankfully this is Jimbos final year and although his course is full time he's only in a couple of days a week which allows for a part time job. I also make and sell cakes to bring a bit extra money in, not much but anything will do! couldn't afford to go back to work with the price of childcare nowadays!
> 
> All the hard work will be worth it the end though!! is the course your doing in mental health nursing other general nursing?


Just nipping out now but will answer this fully later! lol school run time


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> How much do you pay for servicing? I got a quote from a place in Cardiff and it's £200 for a service and another £500 for a cambelt change!!! :whistling: broke the news to hubby.. Will shop around locally as may be cheaper around here.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Great news... got my money sorted out.. due wednesday so off to Gloucester on Friday  Driving home in a lovely alfa will make it worth while.. get 100 miles to get to know her! lol


Hell no I paid £180 for the cam belt change but everthing else I do, I'm good with my hands


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Hell no I paid £180 for the cam belt change but everthing else I do, I'm good with my hands


I'll shop around for sure then - thanks! hubby nearly had a heart attack when I said the prices I'd been quoted. Had the belts done on my VW a couple of years back and they were never that much. lol

I've done a few bits on cars but mainly things like brakes etc. I've done a few bits more on my old bike when I had her, but nothing major.

Cheers.  Might tinker with her a bit more if she's not too hard / scary looking to work on. lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> im a bricklayer, so im glad i havnt bothered to travl down now.


lol it's dry - ish today having said that but not great.. not for your job I'd have thought either. Handy to know a bricky though! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> I'll shop around for sure then - thanks! hubby nearly had a heart attack when I said the prices I'd been quoted. Had the belts done on my VW a couple of years back and they were never that much. lol
> 
> I've done a few bits on cars but mainly things like brakes etc. I've done a few bits more on my old bike when I had her, but nothing major.
> 
> Cheers.  Might tinker with her a bit more if she's not too hard / scary looking to work on. lol


sadly with the Alfa's parts are a bit high so e-bay all the time for me  , please say motorbike?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> sadly with the Alfa's parts are a bit high so e-bay all the time for me  , please say motorbike?


lol yeah I don't do push bikes.. :whistling:

I haven't had a bike for about 10 years now but it was passion before I had my girls (eldest is 13 now). Really want a trike or bike again one day.. lol

Yeah parts for a VW are steep too, eBay is a godsend.  if you know what you're after of course! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> lol yeah I don't do push bikes.. :whistling:
> 
> I haven't had a bike for about 10 years now but it was passion before I had my girls (eldest is 13 now). Really want a trike or bike again one day.. lol
> 
> Yeah parts for a VW are steep too, eBay is a godsend.  if you know what you're after of course! lol


good to see a biker chick here, just put my bike on the road and now the weather is sh1t :cursing:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> good to see a biker chick here, just put my bike on the road and now the weather is sh1t :cursing:


Pah! Wish I still lived up to that.. I've got my full license, so it's there waiting for me.  Just need my hubby to forget the death / injury rates.. :lol:

As for the weather.. get out there! lol Loved riding in storms / high winds etc, I was a bit nutty I guess. :devil2: I rode year round - only snow kept me off 2 wheels.  To be honest I prefer it cooler, summer heat in leathers is a nightmare.. and I wasn't one for not being in proper gear. I switched from bikes to horses.. and to be fair I think horses are more dangerous! lol other drivers / road users are just as dangerous too.  But bikes are much more predictable.. they don't have moods or get scared of anything. lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Pah! Wish I still lived up to that.. I've got my full license, so it's there waiting for me.  Just need my hubby to forget the death / injury rates.. :lol:
> 
> As for the weather.. get out there! lol Loved riding in storms / high winds etc, I was a bit nutty I guess. :devil2: I rode year round - only snow kept me off 2 wheels.  To be honest I prefer it cooler, summer heat in leathers is a nightmare.. and I wasn't one for not being in proper gear. I switched from bikes to horses.. and to be fair I think horses are more dangerous! lol other drivers / road users are just as dangerous too.  But bikes are much more predictable.. they don't have moods or get scared of anything. lol


 :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> im a bricklayer, so im glad i havnt bothered to travl down now.


Spoke too soon.. been lashing down for the last couple of hours and windy too.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

subbed!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well.. I've bought my Zulu glove belt and chalk..  hope it arrives soonish..

Squats planned for tomorrow night.

Busy few days, off to Uni tomorrow and been sorting out printer etc today, haircut the usual girlie things before term starts. lol

Oh and booked ticket to go collect my Alfa!! :bounce: can't wait!! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Well.. I've bought my Zulu glove belt and chalk..  hope it arrives soonish..
> 
> Squats planned for tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So now you're getting the Alfa, it'll be up to Wrexham then down to Abertawe to see us, eh Jane?

Post up a pic of the car if you can. 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol took a few mins for the penny to drop! :lol:

Maybe in the holidays.. uni starting back will keep me up to my eyes in things.. 110 miles to Treforest n' back tomorrow.. along with induction lectures  Looking forward to it but daunting going back to it all.

Here's a pic.. 

More to follow when I get her! lol

I've been planning this for a week now, with hick ups over money... all sorted and picking up Friday.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Have you given up training


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Have you given up training


 :lol: My body is gonna think that too.. Tomorrow after Uni.. squats with Lisa.. I did do deads on monday  .. so not totally a couch potato.. Just knew this week would be a bit manic. I promise to work hard at the weekend!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> :lol: My body is gonna think that too.. Tomorrow after Uni.. squats with Lisa.. I did do deads on monday  .. so not totally a couch potato.. Just knew this week would be a bit manic. I promise to work hard at the weekend!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

@ewen will sleep easy tonight knowing I hit the gym! :lol:

Squats & Upper body

Light squats and stretches

20kg 3x10

30kg 10x5 - depth gauged by using a low table (for jumping onto)

40kg 2x3

Shoulder Press (dumbbell)

3x10 15kg

Lateral raises

3x10 10kg

side raises

3x10 15kg

hammer curls

3x10 15kg

Bicep Curls (seated - single arm braced against knee)

3x8 each arm 7.5kg

Dips (body weight)

3x10

Skull crusher

3x10 7.5kg

Clean & Press

15kg 3x10

20kg (PB) 2x5

Sit ups (5kg medicine ball)

3x10

Stretches.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha  .

Good going matey .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha  .
> 
> Good going matey .


lol don't have nightmares..

Ass to the grass was the motto 

Off to bed now.. I'm knackered! lol Uni was good.. but scary hearing all the work we've got coming up. Monday starts for real.

tomorrow.. is Alfa o'clock! lol time to get my new motor!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Full of a cold.. but off to the station in an hour  Car time!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> Full of a cold.. but off to the station in an hour  Car time!!


How you finding UNi and training ? I'm in my second year just wondering how your getting on. ? ????


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

JaneN40 said:


> Full of a cold.. but off to the station in an hour  Car time!!


everyone seems to be getting a cold atm.. take care of yourself.. not a lot better than picking up a new car - have fun


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Vickky said:


> How you finding UNi and training ? I'm in my second year just wondering how your getting on. ? ????


 Yesterday was my first day back and short.. so I'll have to come back to this next Friday! lol What you studying Vickky? You managing to fit everything in?



Rykard said:


> everyone seems to be getting a cold atm.. take care of yourself.. not a lot better than picking up a new car - have fun


Thanks Rykard, seems to be straight forward cold so far, so I'll live. lol

Car is LOVELY! Not perfect condition but not far off and good for the price I paid. Need to get brakes done by the feel of it, but not desperately. Really shifts too. 

Off to sign over my old one now.. always hard to do - even though she was an attention seeker.. hopefully new one isn't the same! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Right... kicking my butt to the gym tomorrow. Have an awful cold and chesty cough etc but really need to get there, feeling very sorry for myself and the next two weeks are my trickiest weeks for down moods.

Started back at Uni today - waste of time it was too as they didn't tell us todays classes weren't holding. Yep they forget some of us don't live there.. Still my car was lovely for the drive. 

Plan of action is to drop baby at nursery then head up to the gym, even if I can only do arms and legs seperately it'll be something.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Always around for a chat if needed or to kick your butt 

- - - Updated - - -

Always around for a chat if needed or to kick your butt


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Always around for a chat if needed or to kick your butt


Thanks Ewen  Dunno where my head is at at the moment but it's not in the gym so need to amend that.  and settle in at Uni. Just generally stressed n' poorly.

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> Always around for a chat if needed or to kick your butt


Thanks Ewen  Dunno where my head is at at the moment but it's not in the gym so need to amend that.  and settle in at Uni. Just generally stressed n' poorly.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I get it matey , coming up to a bad time of year for me so just gotta stay positive .

Chin up


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> I get it matey , coming up to a bad time of year for me so just gotta stay positive .
> 
> Chin up


Sorry to hear that Ewen, what is it about winter months.. they're often a hard time for people for a number of reasons. 

Dunno why my posts are showing twice.. 

Slept better last night - apart from lashing rain. Woke with a sore elbow - must've slept with it bent all night I think. But.. I'm dressed for the gym and charging my mp3 player so I can use Metallica and some other greats to motivate me / keep my mind busy. I think this is the hardest thing my head is flitting around everywhere. I found myself fidgeting talking to people at uni yesterday struggling to hold eye contact and generally just flitting around in my head while they were talking to me.. I think I must've looked really rude. I told one of my friends at uni yesterday about my diagnosis. I'm also paying for a disabled bay at Uni, I can claim one but don't have a blue badge so have to pay for the pass. I was tempted not to pay but it'll give me a safer environment for the car and also I can sleep if I need to when I have a gap in lessons (which is frequent) - looking like a weirdo I guess if anyone see's me.

Also had stopped taking my tablets - not a wise thing I know. I did take last nights so back to them and will speak to my doctor in a couple of weeks if I struggle more this month.

Thanks for listening.. it helps just typing it on here, even if it's not read! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Did it!  Really feel good too knowing I managed it. Wasn't sure what I'd do till I got there and picked up my belt from my c****at..

Deadlifts  Love my new Zulu Glove belt 

20kg 2x10

60kg 2x5

80kg 3x1

70kg 5x3

60kg 3x5

Back assistance -

pull ups (assisted - 5th plate up)

2x10

2x5

Back Rows

3x30 20kg

Stretches and body weight box squats - low. :thumbup1:

Arranged Thursday night company lifting, not sure what yet but looking forward to it. 

Fingers x'd this helps me get my mojo back.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

think the ph**** is BOOM 

top stuff jane .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> think the ph**** is BOOM
> 
> top stuff jane .


Think you're right!

Boom! Feel good all day too so def what I needed.

No time to train tomorrow but will def train thursday and then at weekend. 

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> think the ph**** is BOOM
> 
> top stuff jane .


Think you're right!

Boom! Feel good all day too so def what I needed.

No time to train tomorrow but will def train thursday and then at weekend.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Full day at Uni.. along with stuck in traffic following a smash on the M4, then someone trying to test my airbag functioning while I was travelling at 50mpg on dual carriageway.. they crossed it.. slowly.. with me sounding my horn at them and braking swearing as they had no idea I was coming! Honestly don't think they saw me at all.. must've been loud music or deaf driver I think.

Anyway.. back to the gym tomorrow night. 

- - - Updated - - -

Full day at Uni.. along with stuck in traffic following a smash on the M4, then someone trying to test my airbag functioning while I was travelling at 50mpg on dual carriageway.. they crossed it.. slowly.. with me sounding my horn at them and braking swearing as they had no idea I was coming! Honestly don't think they saw me at all.. must've been loud music or deaf driver I think.

Anyway.. back to the gym tomorrow night.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I drive an old discovery - big silver thing - some days I think i must be invisible as people just pull out in front of me.. you need to get a train horn lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> I drive an old discovery - big silver thing - some days I think i must be invisible as people just pull out in front of me.. you need to get a train horn lol


lol I do! I'd have understood if I didn't have my lights on, it was chucking it down.. but honestly they didn't even look my way!

Baby is up with a cough since 4.30am so fun winter time has begun I think! lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

JaneN40 said:


> lol I do! I'd have understood if I didn't have my lights on, it was chucking it down.. but honestly they didn't even look my way!
> 
> Baby is up with a cough since 4.30am so fun winter time has begun I think! lol


oh dear - hopefully nothing serious - there's a bunch of stuff going round - i think you're right 'fun winter time' has begun


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> oh dear - hopefully nothing serious - there's a bunch of stuff going round - i think you're right 'fun winter time' has begun


She's bright as a button now.. just her dad and I are shattered! lol

she's got my cold I've had and it's gone to a dry cough for her, was chesty for me (I've still got the lingering last part of the cold). Hopefully it'll run it's course soon.

Leaving for Uni but good news is got my lunch done today! I ran out of time yesterday morning. lol

Gym tonight - looking forward to it.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

3 days since I last posted..

No training.. 

Car is off the road, started making a dragging noise on braking.. so my mechanic is gonna get parts ordered for new brakes and discs on monday. Not great timing a week after I got it but then I'm not surprised. I't the type of luck I have.

Not feeling well at all at the moment still got chesty cough / bunged up. but mostly it's my PMDD 'time' so I'm low today.. very low. Just want to close my eyes and not see light, hear noise or need to breath again. Yes I'm arguing with those thoughts so I know I'll get through it and tomorrow is a new day.. and the one after that. Hubby has been a star and taken our 3 girls to a party - a friends little one's 1st birthday. I can't believe I'm not there but really couldn't cope with it today. Feel stupid, pathetic and generally crap for not going, but honestly can't face seeing anyone or conversing today.

time for a cuddle / cwtch on the sofa with my dog I think.

Hope to be back on the road tuesday so hope to make it to the gym. If I get the energy at home I'll try and do some squats and bodyweight exercises.. can feel it all slipping away.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> 3 days since I last posted..
> 
> No training..
> 
> ...


Keep ya head up and keep focused


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Life is truly conspiring against me.. boohooo Feel brighter today so took my gym stuff to Uni (wore my trainers) and headed off in a 2 hour break to get sweaty.. I'd been told by someone who's joined if you've been to a gym before you don't have to do an induction.. got there.. need to do TWO inductions - one for upstairs - the normal gym and after that one for 'downstairs' the free weight suite.. I explained I'm training for a power lifting event and am a member of a gym - not interested in the general gym etc just want to pay each time to use the free weights.. nope no joy. And only time they could give me for the first induction.. was when my lectures started up again!

3 hours spent on campus doing bugger all, and no closer to working out!

I'm off tomorrow but car still in garage - brakes ordered today - so I'm gonna have to drive hubby's jalopy to the gym tomorrow if I get the time after running around in the morning. Grrrrr

Not in a good mood! Whinge over..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

annoying isn't it

I once had to go through three inductions at a council run gym -

cardio equipment - showed her HIIT

Machine training

free weight training

showed her stuff off the resistance too..total waste of time but I needed the card stamped to train there....

anyways - keep positive it will all work itself out


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks  Yeah one week later and I've finally been to the gym!

Bad couple of weeks but I'm coming out the other side now (thankfully) gonna see my GP soon as need to get the meds chnaged if that's his route.

Rode Friday evening and Sunday morning - was lovely to get back out and my boy was great considering.  One hack and one schooling session though that was shorter at half an hour as he's so unfit. So I need to keep him going more for sure.

Hit the weights this morning - Did a bit of a mash up to be honest to get myself going again.

Squats

20kg 2x20

40kg 3x5

50kg 1x4

Chest Press

20 kg 1x10

30kg 3x5

Flys

7.5kg each arm 3x10

Shoulder Press (seated)

7.5kg 3x10

Bicep Curls (seated full curl)

7.5kg

Rows

20kg 3x8

Early lifting / restricted in time before Uni but at my own gym.  Felt great to be back and fingers x'd back on the straight and narrow. lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Not the Alfa playing up is it Jane? Take the damn thing back if it is. Any trouble & your Welsh brothers will come & assist you.

@Jay32 @Dai[email protected]@Mal


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Not the Alfa playing up is it Jane? Take the damn thing back if it is. Any trouble & your Welsh brothers will come & assist you.
> 
> @Jay32 @Dai[email protected]@Mal


Aww good to know I have some Welsh Boi's ready to back me up! lol It was playing up but one of those 'car' things.. back brakes.. they must've known they were going but hey-ho.. they lasted a week then the noise came.. New pads, discs, calipers and handbrake cables.. so yeah the bill is gonna be pretty when I get it! Car is running great though and my VW man I still go to gave it a good looking over, he can't see anything to fail the MOT which is great news  I love her too she runs so great on the motorway and feels much safer than my old Polo did. Polo found a new home with my friend who just does local mum run stuff so ideal. 

I got it back thursday evening..  Thankfully all sorted.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rode yesterday for nearly and hour so that was my cardio. 

today..

Deadlifted  On my own as Lisa is training for her comp - she's 2 weeks away now and hitting PB's bless her. 

Anyway..

deads:

20kg 1x20

60kg 2x10

70kg 3x5

80kg 2x1 (messy today but after a break not surprising).

70kg 3x5

Rack pulls (below knee)

60kg 4x5

Shrugs

30kg 3x10

Good mornings

20kg 4x20

30kg 2x10

Feels good to have done some proper weights, forgot my chalk so hands are a bit wrecked but all good.

Downside to the session.. cut my finger on my Zulu Glove belt! mg: the buckle has a bit of metal / coating peeling back and it sliced my finger.. so did a few lifts with tissue round my finger till it stopped bleeding.

Uni is going well but need to get to grips with homework.. before it bites me in the butt! lol


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good to see you back at it jane


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> good to see you back at it jane


cheers Mike.  Not sure if I'll be making the comp though Uni and health have hit me hard this month but will see how it goes... 

How you getting on?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah good thanks, a few litte niggly aches and pains but otherwise all well


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely ride today!  really coming back together with my boy working well. Also, we had a milestone moment.. he has a tendancy to spook and gallop when that happens.. he did it today in the sand school - literally happens in a second. I heard birds go up behind us in the forest and off he went. I've tried sitting it and giving with my reins in the past, so I'd decided if it happened again I'd put firm brakes on.. sometimes that can fail to stop a horse and can be a bit mean in the mouth - but I decided.. and thankfully it worked!  I didn't yank to the point of pain I don't think but sat back, feet forwards and up a bit and pulled.. maybe weight lifting helps riding eh! lol Stopping an almost 500lb horse felt great, and he got big hugs around the neck and pats / praise for doing it.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Squat & bench press session

Combined it as not getting to the gym as often.

Squats with depth - using low table for squats at correct depth

2x10 20kg

1x10 40kg

1x6 50kg

1x1 60kg currently my PB

Failed 2 x 1 60kg for depth

2x10 40kg

Bench press

2x10 20kg

1x5 30kg

2x3 35kg

1x1 37.5kg PB! 

2x5 30kg

Shoulder press (dumbell)

3x10 7.5kg each arm

front raises (dumbell)

3x10 5kg each arm

Bicep curl (extended)

1x10

1x8

1x6

7.5kg each arm

Dips

3x10

Stretches - missed cardio as been riding regularly. 

Chuffed with PB and felt stronger, have to use plates under feet to get the back curve in place though.  Training alone is strange.. had a roll of shame with first attempt of 37.5kg and had someone come running to help me bless him.  He spotted for me for the next rep I got so all good.  gotta be braver asking people to spot I think! lol

Uni is keeping me busy.. 2 essays due soon.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

well done on the PB, don't worry we have all had a gym fail


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> well done on the PB, don't worry we have all had a gym fail


Cheers Dai, I'm chuffed I must admit  with the PB and the fails are easier these days.. lol think sometimes not having a spotter plays on my mind. 

Am pondering having an official 'cut'. I can't get to the gym as often so would be easy to work on no PB's for a bit. I'm gonna put off the comp till next year too - solid uni work till April to be honest so need to keep my head in the books. I can handle dieting though.. lol Got a few events coming up with 2 daughters birthdays, a weekend away and xmas of course but I could manage all of those if I stay strong and keep a cheat day for them. 

any advice appreciated as never done a 'cut' rather than a diet. 

today's weight 82.6kg (up 2.2kg in the last month but been eating crap).


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Cheers Dai, I'm chuffed I must admit  with the PB and the fails are easier these days.. lol think sometimes not having a spotter plays on my mind.
> 
> Am pondering having an official 'cut'. I can't get to the gym as often so would be easy to work on no PB's for a bit. I'm gonna put off the comp till next year too - solid uni work till April to be honest so need to keep my head in the books. I can handle dieting though.. lol Got a few events coming up with 2 daughters birthdays, a weekend away and xmas of course but I could manage all of those if I stay strong and keep a cheat day for them.
> 
> ...


whats ya current diet now


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> whats ya current diet now


This last couple of weeks really bad. Honestly. :whistling:

Generally I hit around 120g protein and 1500 cals if I keep an eye on things. I think I was hitting 40% carbs too.

I'll eat stuff like porridge with water and protein powder (chocolate), fruit, lunch could be a salad including beetroot, boiled eggs, chickpeas / quorn / feta cheese or such, dinner omelette with veggies (mushroom, tomato, broccoli etc).

I'm a pudding eater so I use greek yoghurt - full fat with fruit or plain as desert or a snack in the day.

Now I'm back to uni I've only managed 1 meal I took in myself but this is part of the reason I wanna get better and aim to lose again. I can't eat Uni food all winter. lol

P.S. posted here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/199107-clean-cut-advice-veggie-so-no-meat-please.html#post3581601

Cheers Dai.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> This last couple of weeks really bad. Honestly. :whistling:
> 
> Generally I hit around 120g protein and 1500 cals if I keep an eye on things. I think I was hitting 40% carbs too.
> 
> ...


to be honest I too am sh1t at getting a diet right for a cut but your diet doesn't look to bad so i would say up ya protein one idea for you thats works for me and thats add quark jelly to ya diet if you haven't heard of it its a very soft cheese like yogurt a 250g tub has aprox 30g pro 6g carbs and you can add it to alsorts ask @Keeks , also what fruit are ya eating? pineapple and grapefruit will help


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> to be honest I too am sh1t at getting a diet right for a cut but your diet doesn't look to bad so i would say up ya protein one idea for you thats works for me and thats add quark jelly to ya diet if you haven't heard of it its a very soft cheese like yogurt a 250g tub has aprox 30g pro 6g carbs and you can add it to alsorts ask @Keeks , also what fruit are ya eating? pineapple and grapefruit will help


Nearly picked up some quark earlier! lol will get some next time I'm shopping.. Didn't realise it was that heavy in protein sounds great.

I eat banana's (not when I'm being good as see them as empty calories) lol, pineapple and blueberries most frequently, kiwi occasionally and strawberries.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Nearly picked up some quark earlier! lol will get some next time I'm shopping.. Didn't realise it was that heavy in protein sounds great.
> 
> I eat banana's (not when I'm being good as see them as empty calories) lol, pineapple and blueberries most frequently, kiwi occasionally and strawberries.


well there you go quark is the way to go :laugh:, so up a protein and see how ya get on if not just lower ya carbs a bit


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> to be honest I too am sh1t at getting a diet right for a cut but your diet doesn't look to bad so i would say up ya protein one idea for you thats works for me and thats add quark jelly to ya diet if you haven't heard of it its a very soft cheese like yogurt a 250g tub has aprox 30g pro 6g carbs and you can add it to alsorts ask @Keeks , also what fruit are ya eating? pineapple and grapefruit will help


Ok......Im here!! :bounce:

Right, so quark is ace, and fab and awesome! And very versatile.

Add some protien powder for a high protein, low fat/carb snack or Myprotein do some flavdrops which are great, make it taste like yoghurt. You can also add it to cooking sauces to make them creamier and add a bit more protein.Or you instead of mayo if having perhaps tuna/mayo. Or mix with protein pwder, an egg and either microwave for a min to get a warm mousse like pudding, or bake in the oven for bout 20 mins for a similar pudding.

You can also chop some veg like you would put in a quiche, mix eggs and quark, pour over and cook for about 20 mins for a quark quiche.

Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Ok......Im here!! :bounce:
> 
> Right, so quark is ace, and fab and awesome! And very versatile.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I need to get creative.. all I've heard is making it into a cheesecake thing.. so definately limited as can't be doing that at the moment.  Thanks for all the tips will try that with the quiche as could take that to uni. :thumbup1: even if it isn't very stable it would travel ok in a container I'd expect. 

Well day 1 - weighed in dead on 180lb / 82.6kg So marker is set

Good day, survived really well - really enjoyed having an apple for a change too as a snack.

Got a good ache on me today, quads, glutes, biceps and outer chest are all aching nicely.. sign of a great workout for sure.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Poorly middle daughter today, chores and homework making me a dull Jane today. lol

Still got Doms in my legs so will try gym tonight - but work back / abs I think today. 

Diet on par..feels good to be back on track.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Poorly middle daughter today, chores and homework making me a dull Jane today. lol
> 
> Still got Doms in my legs so will try gym tonight - but work back / abs I think today.
> 
> Diet on par..feels good to be back on track.


 :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow.. so long.. have trained a couple of times, but boring old personal issues etc etc..

weekend away with daughters birthday now I'm back to it.. the blooming cut never came to (so sorry to those who supported especially vegetarian for the great advice). I WILL cut as soon as I can juggle everything..

Now.. though I'm back in the gym and feeling good.  Aim.. to get a balance in riding, gym and uni / homework. sounds easy doesn't it.. if only! lol

tonight deadlifts

20kg

2x10

60kg

2x8

70kg

3x5

Lat pull downs

30kg 2x10

40kg 2x10

Rowing (cardio)

15mins max resistance.

Current weight 84kg


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

thought you,d fell off the face of the planet


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Thought I had killed her with my diet advice.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Wow.. so long.. have trained a couple of times, but boring old personal issues etc etc..
> 
> weekend away with daughters birthday now I'm back to it.. the blooming cut never came to (so sorry to those who supported especially vegetarian for the great advice). I WILL cut as soon as I can juggle everything..
> 
> ...


Hello stranger


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Hello stranger


Hello! lol



The Vegetarian said:


> Thought I had killed her with my diet advice.


So sorry.. I'm a complete let down on that front.. but it's safe on here, and I WILL get down to it..  but no you didn't kill me off! lol



bongon95 said:


> thought you,d fell off the face of the planet


I did pretty much for a week or so.. :blush: lovely mental illness that I have, but been getting myself back together slowly.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good to hear!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks 

did legs tonight..

Squats

20kg 2x10

40kg 2x8

50kg 3x5

50kg 1x3 (to failure) lol

Leg press

100kg 1x10

150kg 2x10

forward lunges

10kg 3x10

Leg Curls (machine)

25kg 3x20

Leg raises (machine)

25kg 3x20

Row (cardio)

10 mins


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lifts look great hun :thumbup:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks hun! 

Went along to the Welsh strength Association powerlifting comp in Trebanos today.  Really great day and my training buddy was ref'ing the event - her first ref outing, and another training buddy (occasional) competed.. winning her weight class so going home with a lovely trophy and a total lift of 270kg  She was chuffed as she should be.

I didn't compete after all - this was the planned comp but it really helped to go along and see what it'll be like. I'm hitting it on 24th February for definate.  Even if I stay the same as I'm lifting today I'd have been happy. 

Todays lifts were:

bench press

2x10 20kg

1x5 30kg

1x3 35kg

2x5 30kg

Incline Bench press

2x8 20kg

1x5 30kg

1x8 25kg

3x8 20kg

Front rows (singles)

12.5kg 3x10 each arm

Bicep Curls

7.5kg 3x8 both arms

Skull Crushers

3x10 7.5kg

Had to head off then to the comp so cut short as my lift arrived! lol

Weight 83kg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its good to surround yourself with a sport you want to be in helps to set targets and as a kick up the backside 

Hope your well Jane .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> its good to surround yourself with a sport you want to be in helps to set targets and as a kick up the backside
> 
> Hope your well Jane .


Thanks as always Ewen  will try and keep myself on here more as it def helped in the past keep my mind on track.

Wellness comes and goes - but that is the disorder itself but not too bad at the moment - next 4 or 5 days are a bit critical but taking it a bit easier, not on campus as much but fullfilling my assignments so I can at least keep up... not ideal but coping mechanism for now.

Riding is better and gym is getting better so fingers x'd can maintain a better balance.

Tomorrow.. I'll mostly be essay writing though.. while waiting for a new phone to arrive - so it's a pleasure pain principle.

How you keeping? When is your next comp? will track down your page.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks as always Ewen  will try and keep myself on here more as it def helped in the past keep my mind on track.
> 
> Wellness comes and goes - but that is the disorder itself but not too bad at the moment - next 4 or 5 days are a bit critical but taking it a bit easier, not on campus as much but fullfilling my assignments so I can at least keep up... not ideal but coping mechanism for now.
> 
> ...


The world is a nice place if you open your eyes to it , finding something positive in a negative takes some doing but your not alone matey .

Next comp for me is at the body power expo its one of those put myself out there and grow with it comps , I've deleted all but one log for time being but new year will see a new log .

BTW if mental health issues were easy to deal with we would all be boring fcukers


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> The world is a nice place if you open your eyes to it , finding something positive in a negative takes some doing but your not alone matey .
> 
> Next comp for me is at the body power expo its one of those put myself out there and grow with it comps , I've deleted all but one log for time being but new year will see a new log .
> 
> BTW if mental health issues were easy to deal with we would all be boring fcukers


lol you're so right about that!  and about us all being boring if it weren't for our special 'ways'! 

I've done a course this last couple of weeks to work as a volunteer appropriate adult with vulnerable adults in custody, really interesting and so great to find something that can work around my own issues and not even give them a 2nd thought when it came to me being acceptable.  Also helping at the riding for disabled on a saturday morning - horses and children with special needs is right up my street. I'ts part of my uni placement I need for this year too so ticks the right boxes. If there is one thing for sure, most people are not boring or the same! 

Hope your training goes well  and you have a great xmas / new year with the Mrs!  Bet she's looking ultra hot for Santa this year!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hope she is as I'll be working so someone deserves a treat lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Hope she is as I'll be working so someone deserves a treat lol


Aww mate that's harsh having to work. But I'm sure she'll make up for it!  xmas is just a date on the calender really anyhow. I've worked a fair few in my time.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Doms in my chest this morning - love that feeling after a good bench session!  Reminds me I have chest muscles! lol

Head is very foggy today (much better than last month though so I'm happy). so quiet morning and a bit of essay work later and tomorrow. 5pm tomorrow deadline looms.. not too much to do though so should be ok.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Day has passed in a sea of tiredness and depression induced sleep. 

On the plus side got a new phone (sony xperia s) and looks great.. apart from the sim card that isn't working! Trying to think positively.. I have a new phone.. I just can't use it yet!

Looking forward to deadlifting tomorrow night - clear head or not those weights are coming off the ground!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wales' Strongest Woman 2013 (April)

1. 120kg standard deadlift head to head for reps(can use straps and suits)

2. 180kgs yoke for 15m head TO head.

3.axle 40kgs for reps, from floor

4. Medley= 70kg farmers walk into duck walk for 15m head to head

5. Atlas stones 80kgs over a low yoke for reps


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Jane, is there a weight class system in strength competitions? Or is it a bigger is better kind of thing?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Hey Jane, is there a weight class system in strength competitions? Or is it a bigger is better kind of thing?


There's a weight group in powerlifting  your body weight puts you in a group, you're weighed in and then compete in that group.  Not sure on the Welsh Strongest Woman think that'd be different - heats and times / points system like the men I'd have thought.

Fancy coming to the WSA in February!? Would be great to see you there, only about 5 women there yesterday. 

Saw your post about the WSW - come on! You know you want to 

What you lifting nowadays?

I'm really not pulling big numbers so it'll be a challenge for me, but after watching yesterday it really is all about you against yourself and giving it your best.  All the girls were mega supportive, and blokes in fairness too. My FB friends have gone up about 20 just in 24 hours from lifters there. lol

Whatever you struggle on / or I struggle on, it'll give us an idea for next year, and we'll see progress then too!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Hey Jane, is there a weight class system in strength competitions? Or is it a bigger is better kind of thing?


 @ewen

What do you think to this?

I'll ask Lisa tomorrow too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

There's sometimes under 75kg and overs depending on who runs the comp but generally there's not enough women to separate so its just an open weight class .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> There's sometimes under 75kg and overs depending on who runs the comp but generally there's not enough women to separate so its just an open weight class .


Cheers Ewen 

I don't mind being a low scorer - for my first attempt! hehe

Well the pendulum has swung and my mood has changed! Yay!! Essay deadline 5pm.. I've strated reading up on the rest I need to add to get it done. (ignoring the fact the next one is due in 6 days...thought that's on negative self talk so really that'll be a bit of coaching for me). lol Attention span is not what it should be.. hence the jumping around - sorry.

Looking forward to lifting tonight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just had a look its an open weight cat so the true strongest will win .

thing with all these weight cats novice inters etc its all bs as the spirit of strongman/woman is the strongest wins and that is true to life .


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I imagine itd be a good experience but I generally want to win if I take part....not that im competitive or anything lol at this weight/experience not a chance. I can deadliest 100kg just about so definitely wont be able to enter this for a while. Still I may come and watch.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

secondhandsoul said:


> I imagine itd be a good experience but I generally want to win if I take part....not that im competitive or anything lol at this weight/experience not a chance. I can deadliest 100kg just about so definitely wont be able to enter this for a while. Still I may come and watch.


change your training build some power and take loads of gear


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

LMAO @ewen at the gear! naughty boy on my thread.. lol but I don't mind in honesty each to their own. I am staying natty and will compete for me. not to win, yes I'll try my best and train my best but if I'm there that's all I will want this time. 

@secondhandsoul - I haven't even hit triple figures yet but have watched a friend go from 100 - 130kg in no time.  I'm really hoping I can get moving on the figures if I'm not concentrating on not hitching so much. 

Essay done so can concentrate on getting to the gym later


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dug out some socks I bought by accident.. knee high's  Saved them for wearing with riding boots but unworn till today.. black with a red line and ribbon at the top - perfect for deadlifting I reckon!  After the comp on Sunday and someone nearly being excluded for not wearing long socks I thought I may as well get used to wearing them!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Deadlifts tonight..

my hands are stinging! lol

2x20 20kg

1x10 40kg

1x5 70kg

1x2 80kg

0.5 x 1 90 kg - kind of PB:blush:.. but not totally up.. half way so getting there! 

3x3 80kg - Repping 80kgs is first for me! 

3x5 70kg

Rack pulls

60kg 2x5

80kg 1x5

100kg 1x2

130kg 1x1 PB

Overall really pleased! 

First time I've ever cleared 90kg off the floor let alone halfway.  Really hope to be able to hit it on next attempt.. think I'll give it till xmas though.. maybe try just before.  Keep it lighter before then.

Thursday morning planning clean and press work and shoulders.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

80kg - 3rd Rep of first set 



Don't like this pic - but it's 130kg in my hands.. so I like that bit!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not heavy enough if your smiling


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> not heavy enough if your smiling


OMG you're on Facebook with my friend!! She just said that to me (same friend who did the powerlifting on sunday). lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> OMG you're on Facebook with my friend!! She just said that to me (same friend who did the powerlifting on sunday). lol


lol who ?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> lol who ?


lol not literally Ewen ... I was joking! x


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hit my essay (final of the year) this morning - plan done.. now for the pleasure.. hitting the gym!  Shoulders today.. and a friend (different) wants to workout on punch / pads.. will be a laugh last time I used pads was nearly 4 years ago in my karate days.. Loved it but never worn gloves in my life! lol

Anyway.. first things first need some burn in my shoulders.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Shoulders..

(hands are shaking as I type)

Overhead press

15kg 2x10

20kg 3x6

20kg 1x10

20kg 3x6

Shoulder Press

3x5 machine only (it's heavy don't laugh.. lol)

dumbbell front raises

3x10 5kg each arm

shoulder press dumbbell

3x10 7.5kg each arm

single rows dumbbell

10kg 3x10 each arm

Sparring / pad work with friend

30mins

Almost forgot, Lisa said the WSA comp has been moved from 24th Feb to the 19th Jan in line with the BPO - so will be a big day.. but 2 comps running together. Oh my... that means 6 weeks to go.. really want to hit triple figures on my deads for that comp, gonna give it my best shot still. 

Great thing is I don't go back to Uni till the 7th Jan so should be good for training in that time.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

10 reps and strength training hmmm your a secret bodybuilder i think lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lmao @ewen think a few BB's would die laughing at my 'physique'

I just can't lift more so am trying to push it so I can! lol

trying to up my numbers..  and well if I look better that'd be nice too! lol

I tried adding 5kg to the shoulder press and couldn't push it with my left arm! lol

Hands have stopped shaking so that's good..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> lmao @ewen think a few BB's would die laughing at my 'physique'
> 
> I just can't lift more so am trying to push it so I can! lol
> 
> ...


whats your routine ? even i dont add 5kg to upper .

if you want to get strong then it low rep sets working around 80-100% max effort with a solid structure .

high reps are fine for bodybuilders but they do little for the fibers your trying to hit for strength .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> whats your routine ? even i dont add 5kg to upper .
> 
> if you want to get strong then it low rep sets working around 80-100% max effort with a solid structure .
> 
> high reps are fine for bodybuilders but they do little for the fibers your trying to hit for strength .


I haven't got one at the moment I'll be honest! lol I always thought it was between 8-12 for reps, but I've done 5x5 for the three major lifts before, all assistance I've just 'gone with it' as I felt like it I'll be honest.

I tend to do sets of 1, 3, 5 or 8 for major lifts - higher numbers for cardio.  Low numbers for heavier lifts then lower the weight and rep for 5


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

assistance 6-8 max of 4 sets .

deads should be around 3 reps low sets as they kill the cns

other compounds 5x5 max , singles doubles and triples are better but work near max effort .

of course thats not set in stone but as a general rule .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> assistance 6-8 max of 4 sets .
> 
> deads should be around 3 reps low sets as they kill the cns
> 
> ...


Thanks Ewen  Will keep it in my head.. whats the CNS? that too many deads kills?

I think maybe I'm burning out on deads then, looking at my warm up sets and then upping the weights. 

Do you think thats possible from tuesday sets?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Central nervous system lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ooh not good! lol

Ok.. will be a better girl now.

Low reps / 80% weight for a few weeks then test PB again. 

cheers buddy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Try 95% rather than 100% lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Try 95% rather than 100% lol


Reps at 95%?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Reps at 95%?


doubles .

if your hitting 100% then you`ll soon burn out and you should only hit 100% at comp day or to recalculate your routine .

point is you need a solid template to work from and by doing a bit of this or that and not really sticking to something then its like treading water , you move a bit get tired move a bit more .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> doubles .
> 
> if your hitting 100% then you`ll soon burn out and you should only hit 100% at comp day or to recalculate your routine .
> 
> point is you need a solid template to work from and by doing a bit of this or that and not really sticking to something then its like treading water , you move a bit get tired move a bit more .


What do you mean by doubles though? sorry sounding dim now, but not sure what you mean. I can get the not 100% due to burn out. I got settled into deadlifting at a deficit and just re-calculated this time haven't tried 90kg ever before this week.

today's single arm rows I did 10kg which I know I can do 12.5kg each arm, and also other bits I did too. I just don't have a plan or know anyone to work on one with me really. Lisa trains with her coach for main lifts so she does mainly assistance stuff when I lift with her, or low weight / high reps on deads / squats.

think I need to find a programme... and stick to it! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> What do you mean by doubles though? sorry sounding dim now, but not sure what you mean. I can get the not 100% due to burn out. I got settled into deadlifting at a deficit and just re-calculated this time haven't tried 90kg ever before this week.
> 
> today's single arm rows I did 10kg which I know I can do 12.5kg each arm, and also other bits I did too. I just don't have a plan or know anyone to work on one with me really. Lisa trains with her coach for main lifts so she does mainly assistance stuff when I lift with her, or low weight / high reps on deads / squats.
> 
> think I need to find a programme... and stick to it! lol


doubles as in sets of 2 

you got to remember that things like single arm rows are great as a bodybuilding exercise because this is an attempt to isolate the lats but to move more weight you have to move more weight from a compound for example better exercises for strength would be chin/pull ups power shrugs power cleans etc .

this is a tokars 5x3 routine based for PL

The 5x3/3x2/2x1 system is a simple and flexible way of training specific lifts for strength. The basic idea is this: regardless of how often you train a lift (although it should be at least once a week), you do 5 sets of 3 at the first workout, 3 sets of 2 at the second, and 2 sets of 1 at the third - with the working weights getting heavier each time. After the two singles you just go back to the beginning and do 5 triples again, but with a heavier weight than you lifted last time.

For example, six weeks of front squatting (1RM=140kg) might look like this:

Week	weight x reps x sets

1	110x3x5

2	120x2x3

3	130x1x2

4	115x3x5

5	125x2x3

6	135x1x2

As a rough guide, start the 5x3 at 80%1RM, the 3x2 at 85%1RM and the 2x1 at 90%1RM - but this will depend on various factors, including how long the cycle will be (start lighter for longer ones) and what the relationship is like between your performance at reps and your performance at singles. If you're particularly good at singles, for instance, you might have a 5% gap between 5x3 and 3x2 weights but an 8% gap between 3x2 and 2x1 weights. The exact weights you use are up to you; the progression and cycling is what is important.

Let's say you squat twice a week. Your workouts might look like this:

Week	Monday	Thursday

1	110x3x5	120x2x3

2	130x1x2	115x3x5

3	125x2x3	135x1x2

At this stage you will probably have to consider your recovery capacity. On the above matrix you will end up lifting 90%+ weights in consecutive weeks, which over several weeks can lead to overtraining. If the cycle is to be prolonged, deloading sessions have to be scheduled in. So the twice-a-week squat schedule might end up looking like this:

Week Monday	Thursday

1	110x3x5	120x2x3

2	130x1x2	deload

3	115x3x5	125x2x3

4	135x1x2	deload

Or you might prefer to have a whole week's deload:

Week Monday	Thursday

1	110x3x5	120x2x3

2	130x1x2	115x3x5

3	125x2x3	135x1x2

4	deload	deload

5	120x3x5	130x2x3

6	140x1x2	125x3x5

Deloading will mean cutting back on intensity. The volume of work in each session is not high on this program anyway, so a deload doesn't necessarily mean cutting back on volume in terms of number of lifts. 60%1RM is a fairly good level of intensity to work at during a deload session or week. No more than triples should be performed, and doubles are better in my opinion. "Light" high rep work is definitely out.

Exactly how your training pans out will depend on how long your cycle is (are you training towards a competition for example?), how you like to train, how good your recovery rate is, and how you feel from workout to workout. For instance, you might feel especially strong at one session and do 7x3 instead of 5x3, or 4x2 instead of 3x2. Adding the odd set here and there is fine, but it should be carefully managed - don't do 10x3 and then find yourself burned out and unable to complete 3 doubles at the next session. The basis of the program is 5x3, 3x2, 2x1. So add sets if you want, where able - but don't add reps. 5x5 is not an acceptable substitution for 5x3. Recovery and rep speed will both suffer. The only exception to this could be near to a competition where you might substitute a max double or triple in the 2x1 week if you find this useful for gauging your progress, your opener, or your 1RM. Hopefully, though, you will have tested your 1RM at some point anyway. If you think you can hit a PB in one of the 2x1 sessions, go for it. (If you hit a PB, you can drop the second single!) But this should be as you come towards the end of a cycle - and a cycle is unlikely to continue long after a PB has been achieved.

Over 9 weeks, then, back squat training (assuming a 1RM of 190kg) towards a powerlifting competition might look like this:

Week	Monday Thursday

1	155x3x6	165x2x3

2	175x1x2	130x2x6 (deload)

3	160x3x7	170x2x5

4	180x1x2	130x2x6 (deload)

5	165x3x5	175x2x3

6	185x1x2	170x3x5

7	180x2x3	190x1, 195x1 PB

8	155x2x5 (taper)	145x2x4 (taper)

9	no squat	135x2x3 (taper) Sunday: competition

Week 3 is clearly a good week - perhaps the lifter has had a lot of rest, or just feels the lifts are easy, so he adds a couple of sets to both workouts. At week 5 it starts getting harder so no extra work is done. Week 6 doesn't have a deload. This is because there is a competition coming up and it makes more sense to carry through to the next week, go for a big single and then taper over the final two weeks. These last two weeks don't follow the pattern. This is just how I like to taper (with thanks to Boris Sheiko), but it fits in very well.

You can use the system for more than one lift. You might use it for squat and bench press, training each two days a week:

Week	------Day 1	--------Day 2	------------Day 3	-----------Day 4

1	------Squat 5x3---------Bench Press 5x3------Squat 3x2	-----------Bench Press 3x2

2	------Squat 2x1	-------Bench Press 2x1	------Squat 5x3	-----------Bench Press 5x3

3	------Squat 3x2	-------Bench Press 3x2------Squat 2x1	-----------Bench Press 2x1

4	------deload -------deload----------------deload ---------------deload


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow.. thanks @ewen - will need to come back after WSM and re-read this. did go through the 5/3/1 with you before which I do follow on heavy lifts. I think I need to strip my work back to PL till comp in January (as it's moved) and then look at alternative lifts from there. I did OHP today to gauge where i am when it comes to doing them in strongest woman. I didn't know at that point the PL comp had been moved forward a month though! lol

Squats are next for me, so will strip it down bare bones on saturday.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

assistance is easy as is compounds and as for ohp that will help bench .

a simple 5x5 would be ideal so you can get decent progression before moving onto the tokars above .

Strength Forums Beginner Routine

The selected exercises should be performed in 5 sets of 5 reps (5x5) in a ABA BAB format .

Starting with an empty bar for 4 weeks, perform the exercises with form in mind and drilling the tech into you, so when you progress up in poundages, the form is automatically kept strict .

Progression once the intro period is over is by adding weight to the bar weekly. On lower chain like squats/deadlifts, 5kg shall be added. The rest need only 2.5kg. This is done to stop stalling before it happens. Yes it may well feel `emasculating`. However, its your gym time, nobody elses and from my own experience, the people that make the best gains are those that are consistently working hard and progressing. Remember, you cannot run up a mountain and those that do have to stop leaving it possible for you to overtake and surpass (tortoise and hare) .

A

Back Squat

Overhead Press

Bench Press

B

Front squat

Barbell Rows (Pendlay style)

Deadlift

Once bodyweight figures are reached on squat and deadlift, and also half bodyweight reached on other lifts, it is time to move to the strength forums inter routine .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

@ewen Ta, that is what I was running before and worked well as keeps it short in my head! lol

I have a document someone emailed me who trained with the friend who lifted last weekend. It's what I was thinking of following but it's 12 week plan and only got 6 weeks now. Can I email it to you? or email you a drop box link? Just to see what you think overall. 

I can deadlift my body weight now  (whooop) but not squat it yet as was working on depth so not tested my max for a while. I've been doing about 40kg for depth. But again high reps so if I drop those I can likely work on more.  will need to up it anyhow to get going a bit.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> @ewen Ta, that is what I was running before and worked well as keeps it short in my head! lol
> 
> I have a document someone emailed me who trained with the friend who lifted last weekend. It's what I was thinking of following but it's 12 week plan and only got 6 weeks now. Can I email it to you? or email you a drop box link? Just to see what you think overall.
> 
> I can deadlift my body weight now  (whooop) but not squat it yet as was working on depth so not tested my max for a while. I've been doing about 40kg for depth. But again high reps so if I drop those I can likely work on more.  will need to up it anyhow to get going a bit.


just repped you my email .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I emailed the link - let me know if you haven't got it or any issues @ewen.

Snuck on the scales this morning to check I'm on track and down to 82.2kg this morning.. :bounce: Really gotta keep my eye on the prize over xmas and new year.. won't be binging on chocolate this year..

Asked hubby for some knee wraps and wrist wraps for xmas present.. he laughed but said he thinks he can manage that! :wub:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant open the it jane .


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> I emailed the link - let me know if you haven't got it or any issues @ewen.
> 
> Snuck on the scales this morning to check I'm on track and down to 82.2kg this morning.. :bounce: Really gotta keep my eye on the prize over xmas and new year.. won't be binging on chocolate this year..
> 
> Asked hubby for some knee wraps and wrist wraps for xmas present.. he laughed but said he thinks he can manage that! :wub:


Good guy!.... He train himself?.......... Kinda popping in and out everywhere, so glad to see things are progressing!.... All the best :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Good guy!.... He train himself?.......... Kinda popping in and out everywhere, so glad to see things are progressing!.... All the best :thumb:


Cheers Hartman  I need your beasting from time to time.. lol No sadly hubby doesn't train at all.. apart from playing guitar alot it's his only passion... I've tried what can I say! lol

But.. he's supportive so that's all that matters.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Still got Doms down my sides / ribs from over head press session.  forearms are a little sore still too. Clearly did a good job! lol

Hitting squats tomorrow  going to try and get myself into my inzer squat suit after warming up too  dreading it if I'm honest but comp denotes I have to be suited... so time to start getting it on.

Hubby has started showing an interest in coming to watch me in January. So pleased, I did ask him if he fancied coming along.. and seems he does!  will be great to have him for support too - he's a calming kind of guy. :wub:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Squats today - first in a few weeks so bit crap. I've got a cold too so feeling crap..

Was going to do the 5x5 plan :



> A
> 
> Back Squat
> 
> ...


But opted to stay on squts only today as had to work on them.

2x5 20kg

5x3 40kg

Worked hard not to 'fold' and to keep depth - have lowered my depth a bit to be sure low enough but this is leaving me a bit short.. so more to do.

Really can't get my squat suit on, right weight for my weight but think it must be my short / wider stature that is the issue. so thinking for now I'm gonna have to go with raw in a singlet of some sort.

Feeling a bit down tonight after it all to be honest, like the comp is coming too soon but I'll pick up. Really am feeling crap from the cold. Went in the sauna and steam room afterwards; it was hard going in the steam room but my skin feels great for it. 

5x5 to start Tuesday


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Squats today - first in a few weeks so bit crap. I've got a cold too so feeling crap..
> 
> Was going to do the 5x5 plan :
> 
> ...


try some box squats to hit depth also the squat suit should be tight it normally takes half hour to get on lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> try some box squats to hit depth also the squat suit should be tight it normally takes half hour to get on lol


Been working on box squats onto a low plyo (or however you spell it) table and have them sussed, but now I have one person telling it's deep enough and the other telling me it's not! lol

I can get to the point of my underside of my thigh being at 90 degree's but the friend who recently competed is going by the crease of your thight / hip (upper part) being at 90 degrees.. I am not able to go that deep with a bar on my back! lol

so.. I think I'll need to look into what the rules are on whats allowable and keep working from that.. I came away a bit dispondent to be honest.. Will try doing them deeper and more often I think from now on and in and see how they are again in a couple of weeks. I'll try to video them next time so can show you.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Squats today - first in a few weeks so bit crap. I've got a cold too so feeling crap..
> 
> Was going to do the 5x5 plan :
> 
> ...


jane ,id definately go with just a singlet, theres plenty of time to get into a suit in the future if thats what you want. but if you have any trouble getting depth without a suit itll be 10 times harder in a suit.

they seemed to be quite strict on depth in the last comp,last thing you want is to be failing squats on depth on your first comp


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> jane ,id definately go with just a singlet, theres plenty of time to get into a suit in the future if thats what you want. but if you have any trouble getting depth without a suit itll be 10 times harder in a suit.
> 
> they seemed to be quite strict on depth in the last comp,last thing you want is to be failing squats on depth on your first comp


Thanks Mike  It's why I wanted to get into the suit but after today I'm scrapping that idea for now! lol

That's what is worrying me. They were strict on depth and fold for the squats. the BPO are joining the WSA for this comp too so can only assume it'll be as hard if not harder! lol

Kirsten goes really low so was fine she failed one lift for 'folding' which I do do if I'm tired / weight too much but can keep that in check. Do you go by the back of your thigh at 90 degree's? Just Kirsten was going by the fold in your hips which isn't.. didn't get a pic though only a pants one of me warming up and not even hitting that depth.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, I'm no expert at all but I just wanted to say don't get down on yourself...I love reading about your training and I wish I had the nerve to do a comp. I think you're doing brilliantly, and you've got so much other stuff on too..I admire you....keep chugging...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, I'm no expert at all but I just wanted to say don't get down on yourself...I love reading about your training and I wish I had the nerve to do a comp. I think you're doing brilliantly, and you've got so much other stuff on too..I admire you....keep chugging...


Cheers Flubs  appreciate the support.

I guess it's just one of those days.. have an essay to finish tonight when kids in bed, a cold and then a crap workout! lol Will be fine and will do some more stretches etc at home and keep plugging at the depth / not folding.  It'll come for sure. 6 weeks to get it right.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It's the hip crease in relation to knee so were the upper leg bone connects to hip that crease needs to be lower then the top of knee not the underside .


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> It's the hip crease in relation to knee so were the upper leg bone connects to hip that crease needs to be lower then the top of knee not the underside .


= work still to do then! boohooo! lol It's got easier to get the base of my leg right just need to push it further. We'll see..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Body is aching from the light squts, so clearly not up to par - still got doms from OHP the other day too.. Think it's generally the cold so hoping it moves on soon.

Will still hit the gym tomorrow but keep things light till I'm better  work on that blooming form! :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

A

Back Squat

Overhead Press

Bench Press

Modified as legs sore, rotten cold is heading to my chest too.. and still working on that depth..

So

Body Weight

5x5

20kg bar squats only

5x5

Chest press

10kg warm up

2x10

25kg 5x5

Overhead Press

Warm ups 1x20 10kg

12.5kg 5x5

Now.. the naughty bit! lol had my teen with me - first time ever she has come to the gym. She was dropping hints about being 'bored' and wanting to 'go somewhere' when I was heading out to the gym.. so signed her in as a guest but as it was busy we headed up to the ladies 'gym' which is a small ish room. Hence the light weights above. I also did:

10 mins rowing

10 mins cross trainer

170lbs leg press 2x8

170lbs calf raise 2x8

Sit ups with 3kg medicine ball

10kg single rows 3x10 each arm

33kg pulley chest pulls

45kg face pulls 3x8

Teen did more sit ups, bike and inclined tredmill (fast walk). She was too scared to run! lol

Only when we got home did she mention she wants to learn to do push ups! lol I did have her do some dumbbell chest presses so I guess thats a start.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok.. grabbing the bull by the horns and am off to a power lifting gym tomorrow to see the local trainer. I met him at the recent comp and he trains Lisa (who is now not working at my gym so isn't a member either).

Rather than fight and lose my focus I'll go and ask for help. He doesn't train women normally and doesn't like women in the gym with men but has said I can pop in tomorrow to see him.. so at the very least he'll have some advice for me, and at the best he may offer for me to train occasionally with him and Lisa.. who knows! lol

I'm due to be doing deadlifts with Kirsten tomorrow night but if I end up lifting with Nigel then I'll skip the deads and just support her, do some cardio and have a sauna! lol

Still got this blooming cold (grrrr in my best strong woman roar). Wish it would do one.

Apart from that saw my 'baby' in her xmas production (seemed like that is what it was they were that organised) today.  she did well and was a star.. literally! :wub:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok.. good news, trainer reckons I'm a good enough standard for first comp. Just need to keep my head on depth and get up quicker! lol He has given me some exercises to increase upper leg muscle strength, and some to do at home including front weighted squats which were in the switch to 5x5 anyhow so that's good news. 

He said I have plenty of strength in my legs, just gotta trust them to get me back up again and to stop high reps.. and go lower reps but get them right every time do them literally one rep at a time so that I can concentrate properly and replicate a comp situation.  Was sooooo nice working out in a smaller gym / more basic yes but no flashy lights and feeling a bit out of my depth - strange as it should have been the other way around.

He also picked up on my confidence (lack of it) and said that has to come from within so he wants to see me start to look back on what I've achieved so far and move forward. So that after first comp is out of the way I can set up a new goal for 2nd comp and then start looking back at the first comp as history that I've moved forward from.

Off to train in a bit, only did up to 40kg in the gym earlier so will keep it light tonight but still go as I can't go tomorrow and it's arranged now.  Off out tomorrow night on date night.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Jane I hope I did not waste my time writing up your diet


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Jane I hope I did not waste my time writing up your diet


Nope you didn't! they moved the date forward for a competition that is now on 19th January rather than end of February, and I'm down 3kg so am on track!  Hoping to make it to the weight class below for the comp or soon after - really do appreciate it!  I'm a terrible one for emotional wobbles (part of my issue with my mental health) but am firmly back on track and keeping an eye on the prizes.  Thank you. x


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Nope you didn't! they moved the date forward for a competition that is now on 19th January rather than end of February, and I'm down 3kg so am on track!  Hoping to make it to the weight class below for the comp or soon after - really do appreciate it!  I'm a terrible one for emotional wobbles (part of my issue with my mental health) but am firmly back on track and keeping an eye on the prizes.  Thank you. x


If you need a dietary tweek let me know.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> If you need a dietary tweek let me know.


Thanks. Will see how weigh in goes this week (I'm being good on the scales) and let you know!  I'm defo down one class from where I was, and keeping my eye on xmas and my toddlers birthday next week.  Even managed to divert a party into a going out to a soft play area event so I don't have to eat party food!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Thanks. Will see how weigh in goes this week (I'm being good on the scales) and let you know!  I'm defo down one class from where I was, and keeping my eye on xmas and my toddlers birthday next week.  Even managed to divert a party into a going out to a soft play area event so I don't have to eat party food!


Just be careful, you only have one life, do not get too obsessed. (Unless you are a Buddhist like me where you get several chances to get it right!)


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol I promise that'll never happen.. sadly me and food have a long complicated history but that is eating the wrong things or too much not too little! :innocent:

We'll all enjoy the day and are looking forward to xmas, I just won't eat a tin of chocolates before the big day.. eek!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Soooooo Frigging chuffed! I was literally jumping around tonight.

I got my 90kg deadlift!! PB alert and soooo close to the triple figures now I can smell it!

So

B

Front squat - did these earlier with Nigel so didn't repeat tonight

Barbell Rows (Pendlay style) - 5x5 20kg (got a slight pull under my right arm pit / chest)

Deadlift - 5x5 60kg

70kg 1x1

80kg 1x1

90kg 2x1

I lifted it twice to prove to myself I could get it tidier in future. It really wasn't too bad though in fairness just a tiny hitch at thigh height.  Notes to self drive hips faster, and remember you're only short! lol I stood with it in hand thinking I had further to pull up and all I needed to do was drive hips forward!  But it was there, twice! :bounce:

So the mix of 5x5, lower reps advice from @ewen and the 1 rep advice today from Nigel has helped loads. Thanks to both!

Happy happy Jane tonight.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Soooooo Frigging chuffed! I was literally jumping around tonight.
> 
> I got my 90kg deadlift!! PB alert and soooo close to the triple figures now I can smell it!
> 
> ...


well done jane! definately think you got more in the tank if you did that aftre 5x5


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> well done jane! definately think you got more in the tank if you did that aftre 5x5


thanks Mike  I kept the 5x5 light after recent chats with Ewen about my pushing things to high on reps and weight.. I know it was still pushing the weight but felt strong and some weeks mentally am not strong so wanted to give it another go.  I think I'm finally managing to ignore people watching me now too which is just as well given the comp environment  I had a few watchers last night but kept my focus.

So happy today, need to bottle this feeling for another day! lol

Rest day today off out with hubby tonight and slight pull in my chest/arm pit seems to have eased completely so thats a relief.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> thanks Mike  I kept the 5x5 light after recent chats with Ewen about my pushing things to high on reps and weight.. I know it was still pushing the weight but felt strong and some weeks mentally am not strong so wanted to give it another go.  I think I'm finally managing to ignore people watching me now too which is just as well given the comp environment  I had a few watchers last night but kept my focus.
> 
> So happy today, need to bottle this feeling for another day! lol
> 
> Rest day today off out with hubby tonight and slight pull in my chest/arm pit seems to have eased completely so thats a relief.


thats still alot of volume to do before a max attempt, next time if i were you id do something like 60x5 70x 3 80 x 2 and singles from there til you max, that way you havnt wasted too much energy.

also i wouldnt max out again now til your comp especially deadlift cos it takes a lot out of you. according to andy bolton,you shouldnt deadlift heavy more than once a month


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> thats still alot of volume to do before a max attempt, next time if i were you id do something like 60x5 70x 3 80 x 2 and singles from there til you max, that way you havnt wasted too much energy.
> 
> also i wouldnt max out again now til your comp especially deadlift cos it takes a lot out of you. according to andy bolton,you shouldnt deadlift heavy more than once a month


Yeah it was my plan not to try the 90 again but it was so close and I felt a bit crap last time so took the chance while I felt strong. Also the single reps helped up to it.

I am not planning on hitting the 100 till the comp. it'll be messy in the gym so won't be my first lift either, to be honest am thinking of 80, 90 and 100 at the comp for my 3 lifts, I can do my 80 tidy in form and the rest will follow as attempts rather than trying to guarantee the lift.  So for now I'll be working on keeping the 80 strong and tidy and the odd 90 but not many at all won't do any more for a couple of weeks.  it's what I did when I stepped up to the 80.

Will have a think about the 5,3,2 situ was planning on the 5x5 but I know my heaviest weights I can't do 5 of yet so I've backed off on the weight which is a good thing for a while of course but will have to add them back in before a break prior to the comp.

How long did you stop lifting for before the comp? my friend left it a few days but I thought it was advisable to be a week?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Yeah it was my plan not to try the 90 again but it was so close and I felt a bit crap last time so took the chance while I felt strong. Also the single reps helped up to it.
> 
> I am not planning on hitting the 100 till the comp. it'll be messy in the gym so won't be my first lift either, to be honest am thinking of 80, 90 and 100 at the comp for my 3 lifts, I can do my 80 tidy in form and the rest will follow as attempts rather than trying to guarantee the lift.  So for now I'll be working on keeping the 80 strong and tidy and the odd 90 but not many at all won't do any more for a couple of weeks.  it's what I did when I stepped up to the 80.
> 
> ...


no i meant stick with 5x5 but dont do it before a max attempt, thats all

i rested about 5 days which was quite hard because i usually feel fully recovered after about 3 days, so i was itching to train. set you opener nice and light, dont forget you will already have maxed squat and bench by the time you deadlift and set your other lifts according to how it goes up.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> no i meant stick with 5x5 but dont do it before a max attempt, thats all
> 
> i rested about 5 days which was quite hard because i usually feel fully recovered after about 3 days, so i was itching to train. set you opener nice and light, dont forget you will already have maxed squat and bench by the time you deadlift and set your other lifts according to how it goes up.


Good points - given the bigger venue / combined comp I'm thinking there will be more there too so likely a longer day and with nerves too. Will see how it goes and how I feel on the day. Really don't wanna bomb no matter what I lift! lol Just good form and completing the day will be enough for me.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Good points - given the bigger venue / combined comp I'm thinking there will be more there too so likely a longer day and with nerves too. Will see how it goes and how I feel on the day. Really don't wanna bomb no matter what I lift! lol Just good form and completing the day will be enough for me.


exactly, get yourself 9 lifts and a bench mark for you to smash in the next comp


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rode today - was supposed to be working at the yard (volunteering for my placement for my uni course as it's a riding for disabled school). No clients so headed out on a hack with 7 others.. fun n' games one of the girls (aged 10) got a bit upset and we turned for home with a couple in walk - my lad was great, and we'd schooled before going out to get the fizz out of him. Anyway.. nearly home and he decided to lay down! lol literally with me in the saddle - I jumped off (both feet were on the ground anyhow) and he had his legs tucked under properly laying down bless him! we walked the rest in hand happily think he just wanted me to walk like the girl who had been upset and her mum were doing! lol Daft horses.. weights are much more predictable!

Did some hay bale shifting and a barrow push with a water bag in it (size of a big sack full of water) to the field.  All good training lol.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely 5x5 today 

Chest press

20kg 2x10

30kg 4x5

25kg 1x5

Squats

5x5 40kg with depth

1x3 50kg with depth

1x1 60kg with depth

Over head press

15kg 2x5

20kg 3x5

Felt hard today 

15 min rower for cardio

Pleased overall and felt more confident on depth and strength in squats. did higher weight to get used to weight going up on my shoulders really as it's stayed static at 40kg for a while now.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

and afternoon baking cake and decorating it.. 3 little lady birds for one little lady who turns 3 tomorrow! I'm not a master cake maker but my efforts are getting better even if I do say so myself! lol I braved making pink and black icing from scratch today..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Back a bit better but hip sore.. xmas shopping has taken a hold and kept me from gym yesterday. Fingers x'd can make it tonight.  rest of shopping done.

Big news for the day is.. bought a postal order to send off for the competition! 19th Jan = first powerlifting event for me! 

Really excited, no matter what I lift I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you nervous ?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> you nervous ?


No strangely! lol will be on the day though.. I am awful for nerves, remember me walking into new gym! 

Exciting to send it off though.. all in the envelope ready to post in 10 mins  will be strange as I'll officially be a power lifter (?) all be it a low level one in January. Gotta get wraps (wish I could find purple...) soon, just gonna wait till xmas post has calmed down first.  and need to borrow a one piece or something as my squat suit laughs at me everytime I think of trying it on.. I'm sure it's meant for a 6' bloke who weighs my weight.. not a 5'3" mum of three! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> No strangely! lol will be on the day though.. I am awful for nerves, remember me walking into new gym!
> 
> Exciting to send it off though.. all in the envelope ready to post in 10 mins  will be strange as I'll officially be a power lifter (?) all be it a low level one in January. Gotta get wraps (wish I could find purple...) soon, just gonna wait till xmas post has calmed down first.  and need to borrow a one piece or something as my squat suit laughs at me everytime I think of trying it on.. I'm sure it's meant for a 6' bloke who weighs my weight.. not a 5'3" mum of three! lol


most powerlifters look like a mum of 3 :lol:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> most powerlifters look like a mum of 3 :lol:


lol stupid thing is I'm lighter now than I was when I fell pregnant first time around.. so can't blame the kids! lol I was still 2 stone lighter than now when I met hubby though so it's his fault really! :rolleye:

Well... I hit the gym! Hubby is out shortly so hit the gym early.. my god it was busy and they had a DJ on the sound system - never seen that there before. lol

5x5

Rows

20kg 4x5

30kg 1x5

front squats

body weight for 2x10

8kg kettlebell 5x5

Deadlifts

warm ups 40kg

60kg 1x5

70kg 2x5

70kg 1x5

60kg 1x5

leg press

150kg 3x8

Stopped there.. proud of myself ! lol Hip is still sore, not taken anything for a bit for it though so might give in and take some ibuprofen. it's the same hip I have issues with when mounting my horse at times..  Will keep squats light next time to try and let it recover for a week or two.

Oh and I got a one piece for the comp. it's actually a swimming costume but has 'legs' that are short length so will be fine, my friend has one too so it was her top tip.. will post a pic. (of the site that sells it not me in it.. sadly my legs are not my nicest feature). lol

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280948893040?var=580128352735&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

I bought it in my local sports direct though - just as well as was thinking bigger would be better but the 14 was a nice fit so that's what I went for.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Day off - hip isn't feeling as sore so that's good.  No riding this week likely helped (rain stopped play).

Xmas shopping nearly finished.. thank goodness for reserve and collect is all i can say! lol

Weight has stalled the last week - was expecting a gain if I'm honest but thankfully that hasn't come.. so fingers x'd can maintain over xmas at least. gym is only closed xmas day so planning on using it to the best I can.  Haven't bought any chocs yet and not working in and environment where people give me chocolate for presents is always a good thing! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

2013 Goals:



> Dead Lift: 130kg (currently at 90kg)
> 
> Squat: 100kg (currently at 60kg due to form)
> 
> ...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy Yule / Winter solstice

my horse gets his winter rug today and we have our yule log ready (sadly don't have a real fire so it's just for eating).


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Trained today - squats

Depth not achieved but not by a large margin just that my hip is still playing up /sore.  gutted, but it was worse when weight on me so I squated 20kg (bar), 40kg and body weight only today.

body weight with depth (didn't count but over 30)

5x5 20kg

3x5 40kg

Leg extension

25kg 3x10

Leg curls

25kg 3x10

Leg Press

100kg 3x8

150kg 3x8

Calf Raises

100kg 1x8

150kg 2x8

Left it at that today.. decided need more anti-inflammatories for my hip and to try heat etc to try and ease. Not sure whether today wil have helped or hindered so we'll see. 4 weeks today till competition.. so hoping it heals soon! I'm gonna be lifting ultra light at this rate for squat but at least it's a start.

Girls I train with just realised today I'll be in the seniors.. only one other girl competes locally in that section and she's a lot lighter than me so no competition really.. just my progress for now. 

Trained today in my suit / one piece, under my shorts and a vest.. it's a start! lol gonna have to try fake tan again on my legs so I don't make everyone die of blindness when I take my shorts off!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Have a great day


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Couldn't remember where I was and squats the other day weren't great so went for 5x5 front squat day. 

5x5

Rows

20kg 5x5

front squats

body weight for 2x10

14kg kettlebell 5x5

Deadlifts

60kg 2x5

70kg 3x5

assistance work:

Face pulls

22.5kg 3x10

Assisted pull ups 3x5

Assisted dips 3x5

body weight pull ups (laying low) - on the strap thing..

2x3


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rykard said:


> Have a great day


Hope you had a lovely christmas


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rest day today, hip a little sore so rest will do it good. Feel physcially sick, withdrawn, tired and damn grumpy.. gym will be closed now but could really do with sticking headphones on and getting away from it all. Next 5 days will be hard to manage with my own mental health being at it's worst for the month and a housefull of kids.. so defo hitting the gym tomorrow!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ramble of mixed up head today, apologies.

**** night of sleep and pants thoughts but as a friend said - stick two fingers up to those thoughts.. so I am trying to do that. I stayed in bed for hours unable to sleep but was better than being downstairs alone with the thoughts - which had me thinking about going for a drive which wasn't a good thing as I hadn't given my keys to my husband so knew where they were. Also had images of self harm which shocked me I must admit. I've never self harmed. I do think I need to be good and go see my GP again over the next month.. I hate it, but 10 days till uni is back.

Over all just glad that my bad time isn't going to coincide with my comp on the 19th.. don't care what I lift, just wanna lift..

Weight this morning 83kg which with xmas and eating what I want for a week that really isn't bad, a gain of 1kg. I can shift that and a bit more before the comp. wanna be in the class below 82.5kg so am keeping that in my head.. can't recall what that is at the moment sorry.

Off for a shower now and some breakfast (and ibuprofen for hip) before hitting the gym. I'm tempted and by that I mean REALLY tempted to just hammer everything.. trying to keep 5x5 in my mind though it's bench press / back squat / ???? day (it's in my phone) though so gonna have to keep it light if I do it alone.. feels **** doing that today. Still haven't got any wraps yet.  was gonna borrow some but not got them off my mate yet. Buying some on the 7th (when I get my student finance) so need to make sure do that straight away and hoep they come in time for the comp at least. Just wanted to get practise in don't even know HOW to wrap yet..

right - I'll be back as the big man used to say.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww I'm sorry to hear you had a bad night Jane! You should definitely keep an eye on those bad thoughts, I have a friend who self harms and it is so sad for me to see her stuggle and often lose against it, and how little her doctors seem to care.

Good luck at the comp! And keep training hard.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

How much do wraps cost? I think I have some points on myprotein to use, I would happily give them to you to use if it will help with costs or anything cos I don't need them. I don't think there's many but your welcome to have them. Have a look on the website and see if they have the ones you want and if they do I'll tell you what my code is so you can have them.

Don't be offended by my offer, I'd rather they were used and I know I won't. I won't mind if you don't want to either.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> How much do wraps cost? I think I have some points on myprotein to use, I would happily give them to you to use if it will help with costs or anything cos I don't need them. I don't think there's many but your welcome to have them. Have a look on the website and see if they have the ones you want and if they do I'll tell you what my code is so you can have them.
> 
> Don't be offended by my offer, I'd rather they were used and I know I won't. I won't mind if you don't want to either.


Thanks so much Flubs - truly from the bottom of my heart. Such a kind offer but the ones I'm after will see me through powerlifting comps in future so need to get them within the standards of the IPF (rules and regulations).

It's not a problem come the 7th I am just going to have to beg my friend to remember her wraps when I see her next. It's just xmas really and the fact they brought the competition forward a month didn't help! lol I feel it's a bit rushed now but am lifting the numbers I am aiming for raw so really the straps will just be to stop them moaning as you're supposed to be wrapped, I won't be putting them on tight this time around.



defdaz said:


> Aww I'm sorry to hear you had a bad night Jane! You should definitely keep an eye on those bad thoughts, I have a friend who self harms and it is so sad for me to see her stuggle and often lose against it, and how little her doctors seem to care.
> 
> Good luck at the comp! And keep training hard.


Thanks, really appreciate your comments. It's so hard for people to understand sometimes. I went through something similar in my teens but never self harmed then either so it did really surprise me when the thoughts were invading my head. Feel a bit better for having hit the gym though.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Workout - 5x5

Squat (back)

20kg to warm up and body squats - hip didn't feel too bad at all 

40kg 2x5

50kg 1x3

40kg 3x5

Overhead press

15kg to warm up

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x3

20kg 3x5

Chest Press

20kg to warm up

30kg 2x5

30kg 3x4

30kg 1x2 to finish off - was careful not to push to failure on any as didn't have a spotter.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How are the squats now? Hitting depth okay?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> How are the squats now? Hitting depth okay?


Yeah takes me ages to warm up but got a routine of body weight then bar, then some body weight holding lower and then some holding onto something (power rack) with my butt by my ankles lol) and THEN only then do I add weight! pathetic old person I am I know. Lol

Hip has been playing up awful but feeling better today so hoping that'll hold (with some ibuprofen now and then to help).

I saw the local powerlifting coach - who I was hoping would take me under his belt. He said it was fine for first comp and that it'll come after that with weight pushing me down.  I need to get quicker on the 'up' part though as am like double speed on the way up.. but then I'm slow on deadlift too..  working on that too.. Local coach has had an awful inury just days after I saw him so no chance he'll take me under his belt now.. but fingers x'd maybe 6 months or so when he's back with it.. he's torn a quad muscle off the bone.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whatever works for you :thumb:

Get a vid of next time. Let's have a look see. And your deadlift also


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Whatever works for you :thumb:
> 
> Get a vid of next time. Let's have a look see. And your deadlift also


Will do haven't done any for ages.. Off to deadlift in a couple of hours with my mate who hopefully will remember her wraps! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Forgot to add.. I'm officially a powerlifting dragon.. got my WSA (Welsh Strength Association) membership card through this morning.. I'm number 15!  I know it's not the big league but feels great to be a paid up member and 3 weeks till I compete..


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome Jane. Might sound a bit gushy but I find your log inspires me.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Awesome Jane. Might sound a bit gushy but I find your log inspires me.


Aww thanks so much! I'm a gushy person when the mood gets me so will defo take that as a huge compliment!

I headed to teh gym on cloud 9 this morning feeling like a REAL lifter.. lol got some vids, still gotta watch depth but worked on wraps today and went up to 70kg which is a PB for me.  Wraps actually felt pretty good - consideing I hated them a few months back! lol I defo felt safer. 

I know squats weren't on the card after yesterday but didn't do as many reps and no pain at all so felt great. Will be back with vids.. hubby is streaming footie so wi-fi is slow..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

waiting for you tube to process the rotate.. sorry if you get a sore neck!

This is 50kg with wraps for first time.

60kg and 70kg on a friends phone so will be back with those.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Jane

It's close you know. Just a couple of inches high on both reps (maybe three)





I reckon your lower back is a bit inflexible as well. If you do some lower back mobility and foam roller stretches, your lower back will relax and it will be easier to get that extra couple of inches.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Jane
> 
> It's close you know. Just a couple of inches high on both reps (maybe three)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the stills  even if they do have my butt in them! lol Seriously though, relieved it's not off by much. I think looking back I didn't push into the wraps enough so will have to get used to them a bit more, they're great for helping back up, but yeah my back is not the best in the world. Will have a look at the roller in the gym and see what I can do with it. 

3 weeks to work on the depth on the higher weight.. and have removed the table I was using too so hoping to get a bit lower and get used to not using it as a gauge. lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you have the wraps super tight?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What weight r u going for? Or did I miss that, durrrr....ya know just in case I decide to have a go....flol! Fat chance


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Did you have the wraps super tight?


Not super tight not as I tried them that way before and hated them.. only made it to the bar and took them off! lol We did them tighter for the 70kg to try and up the anti on me getting used to them. I've got the vid of my friend now will upload it but it's a fail from the point of view that I pause and am not steady on the route up. The depth isn't too bad like these I think to be honest maybe even a tad lower, but then it was heavier. lol I haven't listened to the audio on it but I actually swore when I unracked the weight as it was the heaviest I've ever done and I've been on 40kg for nearly 3 months trying to get this right..


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> What weight r u going for? Or did I miss that, durrrr....ya know just in case I decide to have a go....flol! Fat chance


I'm throwing pride out of the window first comp and just want 3 clean lifts (squat, bench then deadlift). So I'm starting them at 40kg for the squat (my normal practise weight for reps), I think 70kg for deadlift, and 30kg for bench.. that way I can 'up' them as I get 3 attempts or if I fail to get them i can keep them the same - I don't have the option to lower the weight only keep the same or put it up. This is really low compared to everyone else, but to be honest this is me, passing 3 lifts - no one else matters! lol Next time I can edge it up and each time from there..  everyone totals their 3 highest clean lifts then that final number is what they aim to beat next time..

I really wanted 100kg deadlift but my max so far is 90kg and not sure I can do that clean enough for comp, if I get the 70kg and 80kg ok then I'll give it a go but if I failed the 80kg I'd just try that again for the third lift not push it. 

Dunno if that'll make sense, hope so! lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> I'm throwing pride out of the window first comp and just want 3 clean lifts (squat, bench then deadlift). So I'm starting them at 40kg for the squat (my normal practise weight for reps), I think 70kg for deadlift, and 30kg for bench.. that way I can 'up' them as I get 3 attempts or if I fail to get them i can keep them the same - I don't have the option to lower the weight only keep the same or put it up. This is really low compared to everyone else, but to be honest this is me, passing 3 lifts - no one else matters! lol Next time I can edge it up and each time from there..  everyone totals their 3 highest clean lifts then that final number is what they aim to beat next time..
> 
> I really wanted 100kg deadlift but my max so far is 90kg and not sure I can do that clean enough for comp, if I get the 70kg and 80kg ok then I'll give it a go but if I failed the 80kg I'd just try that again for the third lift not push it.
> 
> Dunno if that'll make sense, hope so! lol


Yes, makes perfect sense to me. I'm wondering now if I should have a go cos I can do those weights , may go and have a think... I thought you had to lift loads and loads to do a comp....they're good weights aren't they...need to go and see a real live comp I think, or grow some round ones! Ha ha...if u were nearer I'd come to support u.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope you've got someone to film the comp.

Wraps definitely take a bit of getting used to. I've only ever used them for a bit of support and never wrapped really tightly, but even so the lift feels different.

Try and practice with them as much as you can before the comp.

Or, wrap them super tight and put more weight on your back - lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Yes, makes perfect sense to me. I'm wondering now if I should have a go cos I can do those weights , may go and have a think... I thought you had to lift loads and loads to do a comp....they're good weights aren't they...need to go and see a real live comp I think, or grow some round ones! Ha ha...if u were nearer I'd come to support u.


Have a nosey for a small ish federation in your area and give them a ring. I'm sure they'll be friendly and supportive - mine certainly has been!  I went to see one of the organisers who trains the girl spotting me.. he's a competing powerlifter and ref also. He was really great, watched me lifting and got me to show him bodyweight squats and just squatting down as I can do it.. I just find it harder with a bar on my back (funnily enough) a lot of it with me is confidence and he picked up on that too.. I'll get there, just slowly! lol

So.. my advice.. do it! Just remember not to 'compete' against anyone but yourself till you're ready.. I've got another friend who is super competitive and her first comp out she wants to beat everythign 2nd time around and has said she wouldn't be happy with my numbers.. but we're all different.  She's now looking at 'gear' and weight loss stuff.. again.. we're all different. I'll do things my way and she'll do them hers but doesn't mean we can't lift together in the gym.  We'd never be in the same body weight class and she's in a different federation.



Tassotti said:


> I hope you've got someone to film the comp.
> 
> Wraps definitely take a bit of getting used to. I've only ever used them for a bit of support and never wrapped really tightly, but even so the lift feels different.
> 
> ...


yeah really does feel different.. my friend is of the 'more weight will push you down'.. it's not the down I worry about with more weight.. it's the getting back up! lol you can see my sticking point in the second lift.. it's always there.. lol I'm learning to drive through that point and no longer give in (yes I've ditched some before now) lol. But yeah aiming to practise with wraps more.  and get my own hopefully by the comp and keep using them from now on in so I'm used to them. 

Yes, hubby should be video'ing if he follows through on his word and comes to see me.. or I'll get someone else to film.. I did the honours for a couple of people at the comp in November as I went to ahve a look and get a feel for it. 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're doing really well. Just keep at it. Listen the the experienced people around you and it will all come together.

Then it will be like second nature.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheers 

legs are reminding me I worked hard today.. lol all good though and hip is only a tiny bit sore, so that's good going as not taken anything since this morning for it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The vid went horizontal !?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> The vid went horizontal !?


there is a setting on you tube to rotate it.. maybe I did it too much.. you have to wait for it to be changed over before it shows so can't see it's the right way! lol not very useful of you tube but hey-ho.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Forgot to add the reps for yesterday

Squat

20kg and body weight warm up

40kg 2x5

50kg 1x2

60kg 1x2

70kg 1x1

No working sets as did 5x5 day before. 

Today.. last workout of the year planned in a couple of hours - deadlifting with 2 friends.

Must admit feeling shattered today - got my girlie thing going on today too.. so that wipes me out a bit. Good news is my mood will lift and all in all not had a bad month for that now.  on the home straight.

Planning on hitting the gym and seeing how the weight feels.. rest day till 2nd Jan then.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

70kg 1 rep.. technical fail but for a pb I did.. it and that counts for me! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tonights deadlifts:

60kg warm ups

80kg 1x3

90kg 1x1

100kg failed (got it off the floor though so pleased with that)

90kg 1x1

80kg 3x1

70kg 2x5


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did the camera run out of battery before deadlifts ......?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Did the camera run out of battery before deadlifts ......?


Really ****ed off mate.. got vid of me reping the 3x80kg - clean lifts all three.. and 90kg x1.. downloaded them from my phone to my computer telling it to delete after download.. and it won't open them! :cursing: Hubby has copied the files to try and sort them out but no go.. lost my friends 100kg x2 squat too so she won't be happy with me. :thumbdown:

gonna have to deadlift in the new year.. as they say locally I'm tamping! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

KJW said:


> Good numbers. Sucks about the technology though. Hang in there.


Cheers.  it's not the end of the world (without bursting into song), but was annoying.. let it go now.

Wind and rain are pelting the front of my house at the moment.. been awake for hours on and off so it's gonna be a tired NYE's.

Started new Journal for 2013.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206504-lifting-like-girl-2013-a.html

looking forward to joining the 3 digit club!


----------

